# Macapá (AP) inaugura o novo Bioparque da Amazônia



## Amapá City

*FEIRA DA SOCIOBIODIVERSIDADE VOLTA AO BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA A PARTIR DESTE FIM DE SEMANA*
Publicado em 2 de outubro de 2020








Sucesso absoluto durante a Semana da Amazônia, realizada no início de setembro, a Feira da Sociobiodiversidade está de volta ao Bioparque da Amazônia, na rodovia JK, a partir deste fim de semana. O evento acontece no pátio externo do Bioparque, com exposições e comercialização de produtos naturais, agrícolas orgânicos, artesanatos, biojoias, plantas ornamentais, medicinais e gastronômicas. A feira ainda terá espaço gastronômico e apresentação cultural.
Richard Madureira, diretor-presidente do Bioparque, disse que a feira é mais um atrativo para o visitante do parque. “Além disso, é um espaço de oportunidades para nossos empreendedores do entorno do Bioparque, pois estimula a produção, gera emprego e renda. Tudo isso fortalece a nossa economia, mas sempre com foco na sustentabilidade”, garante.
Após ter contato com a natureza e desfrutar das belezas do Bioparque, o visitante pode aproveitar para fazer a feira. Produtos fresquinhos e orgânicos (cultivados em uso de agrotóxicos), como frutas, verduras, legumes, farinha, vão estar sendo comercializados.
Outras vantagens são a qualidade e os preços acessíveis dos produtos. Na feira, é possível encontrar também uma diversidade de opções em artesanatos, obras de artes, biscoito de castanha, mel de abelha, remédios caseiros. Com a Feira da Sociobiodiversidade, o Bioparque alia lazer, diversão e empreendedorismo. “É uma forma de valorizarmos nossos produtos e nossa cultura”, observa Richard Madureira.
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Volnei Oliveira*
Assessor de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

*1º ANIVERSÁRIO: BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA CELEBRA COM PENTATLO DA FLORESTA, FEIRAS, OFICINAS, EXPOSIÇÕES, BIOCAMPING E HOMENAGEM ESPECIAL AO MESTRE SACACA*
Publicado em 19 de outubro de 2020








A Prefeitura de Macapá, por meio da Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto, celebra o primeiro ano de aniversário com extensa programação nos dias 24 e 25 deste mês. Depois de quase 20 anos fechado, o antigo Parque Zoobotânico de Macapá foi reaberto ao público com a denominação de Bioparque da Amazônia no dia 25 de outubro de 2019.
A programação comemorativa será aberta nas primeiras horas do próximo sábado com a competição do pentatlo da floresta. Equipes com cinco integrantes vão disputar cinco diferentes atividades esportivas, adaptadas para as modalidades de aventura existentes no Bioparque: corrida, arborismo (escalada em árvore), parede de escalada, arvorismo (trilha suspensa nas árvores) e tirolesa. 








Em seguida, acontece a abertura da Feira da Sociobiodiversidade, no pátio externo do Bioparque, com exposições e comercialização de produtos naturais, agrícolas orgânicos, artesanatos, biojoias, plantas ornamentais, medicinais e gastronômicas. A feira ainda terá espaço gastronômico e apresentação cultural.
Pela manhã, a programação envolve também Feira Literária com a Afrologia Tucuju, no Espaço Multiuso; exposição fotográfica de Orquídeas Nativas do Estado do Amapá; exposição de Orquídeas Floridas de integrante da Sociedade Amapaense de Orquidologia e Orquidofilia (Soamor); e a oficina “Como cultivar orquídeas”.








Na parte da tarde, os destaques são para a premiação das equipes vencedoras do pentatlo da floresta; sarau da Feira Literária, na frente da casa da Jaguatirica; oficina “Como Cultivar Orquídeas” e o biocamping, que é uma prática de acampamento guiado dentro de uma área de floresta do Bioparque. O acampamento acontecerá no dia 24 de outubro, a partir das 15h até as 8h30 do dia seguinte.
*Mestre Sacaca*
No domingo, dia do aniversário de 1 ano do Bioparque da Amazônia, a programação tem prosseguimento com destaque especial para a cerimônia de lançamento e exibição do documentário sobre o mestre Sacaca e homenagens a servidores. Além disso, haverá ainda recepção aos visitantes no Jardim Medicinal e distribuição de mudas de plantas medicinais.
Raimundo dos Santos Souza, o mestre Sacaca, foi fundador e o primeiro funcionário do antigo Parque Florestal de Macapá, hoje Bioparque da Amazônia. Desde criança, foi incentivado pelos pais a conhecer as plantas e passou a fazer remédios caseiros, sempre orientado pela mãe.
Com o passar do tempo, o trabalho de Sacaca com as plantas foi referência para muitos pesquisadores que vinham estudar a fauna e a flora amazônica. Uma dessas pessoas foi o doutor Valdomiro Gomes, que ensinou Sacaca a manusear e a tirar o princípio ativo das plantas. Daí em diante, Sacaca começou a utilizar o conhecimento empírico nas atividades científicas que aprendeu com os pesquisadores, tornando-se muito famoso no Amapá, ao ponto de ser chamado de doutor da floresta.
*Programação
Data: *24/10/2020 – sábado
Manhã
5h – Concentração para o Pentatlo na frente do Bioparque;
5h30 – Entrada dos competidores no Bioparque;
6h – Início da competição de Pentatlo;
8h- Feira da Sociobiodiversidade;
8h – Abertura com uma breve reunião com a Soamor – Sociedade Amapaense de Orquidologia e Orquidofilia;
8h30 – Assinatura do Livro Tombo;
9h – Abertura do Bioparque para o público;
9h – Início da Feira literária com a Afrologia – Espaço Multiuso;
9h – Abertura da exposição fotográfica de Orquídeas Nativas do Estado do Amapá. (Próximo ao Orquidário);
9h – Exposição de orquídeas floridas de integrantes da Soamor, pela manhã e pela tarde;
10h às 11h – Oficina “Como cultivar orquídeas”.
Tarde
– Segue a competição de Pentatlo até que todas as equipes concluam o percurso.
– Premiação das equipes entrega de medalhas e troféus.
15h às 17h – Sarau da Feira Literária – na frente da Casa da Jaguatirica;
15h às 17h – Credenciamento do Biocamping – Maloca Redário;
15h às 16h – Oficina “Como cultivar orquídeas” ministrada pela Sra. Fátima Santos;
17h – Saída para o Biocamping;
18h – Encerramento das atividades.
*Data: *25/10/20 – domingo
8h – Feira da Sociobiodiversidade;
8h30 – Encerramento do Biocamping;
9h – Abertura do Bioparque;
9h – Feira Literária Afrologia;
9h às 17h – Exposição das fotos no orquidário;
9h30 – Cerimônia de Aniversário Lançamento e Exibição do documentário e homenagem aos servidores;
9h30 às 17h – Recepção aos visitantes no Jardim medicinal;
10h às 17h – Distribuição de mudas de plantas medicinais;
18h – Encerramento das atividades.
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Volnei Oliveira*
Assessor de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

*1º ANIVERSÁRIO: BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA ABRE INSCRIÇÕES PARA OFICINA SOBRE CULTIVO DE ORQUÍDEAS*
Publicado em 19 de outubro de 2020








A Prefeitura de Macapá, por meio do Bioparque da Amazônia, está com inscrições abertas para a oficina “Como cultivar orquídeas”. O evento faz parte da programação de aniversário do 1º ano do espaço, realizada nos dias 24 e 25 deste mês. As inscrições podem ser feitas presencialmente na bilheteria do parque.
A oficina será ministrada apenas no sábado, 24, pelas orquidófilas Socorro Cantuária e Fátima Santos. Serão ofertadas 15 vagas no turno da manhã e outras 15 vagas no horário da tarde. A taxa de inscrição custa 20 reais. Não está incluso o ingresso de entrada no parque, no valor de 10 reais.








O participante terá direito a certificado e poderá levar para casa a orquídea cultivada durante o curso. “Quem participar da oficina, com certeza, vai sair apto a cultivar orquídea”, garante Fátima Santos.
No sábado, pela manhã, antes da oficina, às 8h, haverá uma breve reunião dos integrantes da Sociedade Amapaense de Orquidologia e Orquidofilia (Soamor). Em seguida, ocorrerá a assinatura do livro Tombo (uma espécie de catálogo com todas as orquídeas nativas já identificadas do estado do Amapá).
A partir das 9h, acontecerá a abertura das exposições fotográfica de orquídeas nativas do Amapá e de orquídeas floridas de integrantes da Soamor.
*Orquidário*








O Orquidário Municipal Terezinha Chaves, do Bioparque da Amazônia, possui 89 espécies de orquídeas catalogadas e mais 200 unidades em exposição. Desse total, 79 são nativas da Amazônia amapaense e 10 híbridas, ou seja, sofreram algum tipo de modificação pelo homem em laboratório.
O espaço é um dos mais procurados no parque, especialmente pelos amantes da planta (orquidófilos). Muitas pessoas procuram o orquidário em busca de orientação sobre manejo, floração e tipos de insumos necessários para cultivar uma orquídea.
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Volnei Oliveira*
Assessor de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

*EQUIPE FERA VENCE TORNEIO PENTATLO DA FLORESTA NA PROGRAMAÇÃO DE ANIVERSÁRIO DO BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA*
Publicado em 26 de outubro de 2020
















Na manhã do último sábado, 24, cinco equipes disputaram o Pentatlo da Floresta, modalidade esportiva que fez parte da programação do primeiro ano de aniversário do Bioparque da Amazônia. O vencedor foi o time Fera, que fez o menor tempo no circuito de aventura.








Pentatlo da Floresta é uma prática esportiva que pode ser praticada por homens ou mulheres, divididos em equipes de cinco integrantes. Compõe-se de cinco atividades esportivas diferentes, adaptadas para as modalidades de aventura existente no Bioparque: corrida, parede de escalada, arvorismo, arborismo e tirolesa.








Foi a primeira vez que a equipe vencedora competiu neste tipo de modalidade, segundo um dos integrantes, Rafael Alves, que reuniu os colegas de trabalho e decidiram participar. “Foi emocionante, todos da equipe gostam dessas aventuras, mas hoje participamos pela primeira vez disputando. Foi uma grande experiência. Dissemos, vamos ver se conseguimos fazer, e acabamos ganhando”, pontuou.








O segundo lugar ficou com a equipe Team Zone, e o terceiro ficou com a equipe Quati, que também receberam troféus e prêmios. A quarta equipe e a quinta receberam medalhas. Mas já querem revanche para a próxima competição.








“Vamos voltar, fizemos uma boa participação, foi muito divertido, é uma grande experiência para quem quer vencer seus próprios desafios. Viemos nos descobrir e nos desafiar”, destacou Juliana Nunes, da equipe Evoluídas, única com todas as competidoras mulheres.
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Pérola Pedrosa*
Assessora de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA COMPLETA 1 ANO COM PROGRAMAÇÃO CULTURAL, ESPORTIVA, OFICINAS E HOMENAGENS*
Publicado em 26 de outubro de 2020







Fotos: Cleito Souza
No último domingo, 25, a Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto completou seu primeiro ano de aniversário, com homenagem ao primeiro funcionário do parque, Mestre Sacaca; e aos atuais servidores que trabalham no local. A programação iniciou no sábado, 24, com a competição do Pentatlo da Floresta, seguiu com a Feira da Biodiversidade, oficina de cultivo de orquídeas, Feira Literária, apresentação musical, peça teatral e acampamento no Biocamping.








No domingo ocorreu a solenidade de celebração com Sarau Poético Musical. Pela manhã, aconteceu o ciclismo na trilha dos guardas-parque, exposição fotográfica de orquídeas nativas do estado do Amapá e exposição de artes plásticas com o artista Ezequiel Amoras, realizando a pintura sob tela para os visitantes. A cerimônia de parabéns contou com a apresentação do grupo musical Kazumba Akelê, das pequenas poetisas Raissa Andrade e Eloá Velos, do grupo cultural Afrologia Tucuju, que fizeram uma declamação sobre o primeiro ano do parque, e uma homenagem ao mestre Sacaca.








O prefeito de Macapá, Clécio Luís, destacou o trabalho que a equipe do Bioparque vem realizando desde a sua reabertura, lembrou da história, do triste fechamento por 20 anos e sua felicidade em poder reabri-lo para todos. “Quando criança, pude vir aqui várias vezes passear, contemplar e aprender, mas a geração de minha filha não pôde ter esse privilégio. Foram 20 anos fechado para o público e de forma que não foi fácil, pois foram impedimentos de órgãos federais. Tivemos que fazer um grande esforço e muito trabalho, e também muita força de vontade para abri-lo”, pontuou.








“Cuidamos dos animais, das árvores, trilhas, aos poucos fomos arrumando os logradouros, melhorando a estrutura, dando uma nova concepção ao parque, mas vou dizer que também foi muita dedicação das pessoas que trabalham aqui, e, em 2019, conseguimos abrir. Sinto tanto orgulho quando as pessoas falam sobre o Bioparque, pois só escuto elogios daqui”, destacou o prefeito.








O Mestre Sacaca foi representado pelo seu neto Fábio Souza, que participou da cerimônia e ficou muito feliz com o carinho e homenagem que tiveram ao seu avô. “Seu trabalho sempre foi ligado à natureza, e o parque foi o local que ele mais se dedicou, com o cuidado com as plantas e animais. Sabemos que aqui tem um pouquinho dele em cada planta, cada cantinho daqui”, disse.








O Bioparque ganhou de presente do artista plástico Gilberto Almeida duas mudas de sumaúma, que vieram das sementes da centenária sumaúma que fica em frente ao Ministério Público do Estado, no Araxá, para fazer parte do acervo da flora do parque. Na saída, os visitantes no domingo puderam levar para casa uma mudinha de planta medicinal do mestre Sacaca, como presente pelo aniversário do Bioparque.
*História*
Depois de quase 20 anos fechado, o antigo Parque Zoobotânico foi reaberto ao público com a denominação de Bioparque da Amazônia pela Prefeitura de Macapá, no dia 25 de outubro de 2019.
*Mestre Sacaca*
Raimundo dos Santos Souza, o mestre Sacaca, foi fundador e o primeiro funcionário do antigo Parque Florestal de Macapá, hoje Bioparque da Amazônia. O trabalho de Sacaca com as plantas foi referência para muitos pesquisadores que vinham estudar a fauna e a flora amazônica.
Uma dessas pessoas foi o doutor Valdomiro Gomes, que ensinou Sacaca a manusear e a tirar o princípio ativo das plantas. Daí em diante, Sacaca começou a utilizar o conhecimento empírico nas atividades científicas que aprendeu com os pesquisadores, tornando-se muito famoso no Amapá, ao ponto de ser chamado de doutor da floresta.
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Pérola Pedrosa*
Assessora de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

*COMITIVA DO MINISTÉRIO PÚBLICO DO AMAPÁ E CNMP VISITA BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA*
Publicado em 3 de novembro de 2020








Uma comitiva de procuradores e promotores de Justiça do Ministério Público do Amapá e do Conselho Nacional do Ministério Público (CNMP) fez uma visita de cortesia na última sexta-feira, 30, ao Bioparque da Amazônia. Os membros do CNMP estavam a trabalho no Amapá e, após o encerramento das atividades, fizeram questão de conhecer a rica biodiversidade amazônica existente no Bioparque e ter contato direto com a natureza.








A comitiva foi composta pela procuradora-geral de Justiça, Ivana Lúcia Franco Cei; o ouvidor nacional do CNMP, conselheiro Oswaldo D’Albuquerque; membro auxiliar Vinicius Menandro; e pelo ouvidor do Ministério Público do Amapá, Paulo Celso. Eles foram recepcionados pelo diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Richard Madureira e sua equipe técnica. “O parque é uma joia na Amazônia. É um conjunto de três biomas que chama a atenção de todos nós. Além disso, ainda temos aqui vários elementos, o ambiental, o cultural, a aventura, etc.”, enumerou.








Oswaldo D’Albuquerque ficou encantado com as belezas naturais existentes no Bioparque. “Estou muito feliz e maravilhado em poder ter conhecido esse local. Tudo aqui é muito bonito. Espero voltar mais vezes”, declarou. O diretor do Bioparque acompanhou a comitiva, apresentando diversos pontos do espaço. “Falamos da filosofia do Bioparque e como trabalhamos aqui, para manter preservado esse recorte da floresta amazônica no meio do centro urbano da nossa capital”, observou.
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Volnei Oliveira*
Assessor de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

*SEGURANÇA: GUARDA MUNICIPAL INTENSIFICA RONDAS NO ENTORNO DO BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA*
Publicado em 19 de novembro de 2020








A Guarda Civil Municipal de Macapá intensificará as rondas no entorno do Bioparque da Amazônia, na rodovia JK, no distrito de Fazendinha. O objetivo é garantir segurança e integridade da biodiversidade existente do parque.
Esta semana, a direção do Bioparque reuniu com o comando da Guarda Civil para discutir estratégias, ações e rondas ostensivas mais frequentes em todo o entorno do parque. Frequentemente, são registradas ações de pessoas tentando jogar lixo nas imediações, invasão de caçadores e até mesmo práticas de vandalismo.
“Esse patrimônio natural é nosso. Todos nós precisamos preservá-lo. Por isso, estamos chamando os moradores das comunidades do entorno do parque para ter essa conscientização de manter esse espaço intacto e denunciar toda forma de agressão ambiental”, observou a coordenadora da Biodiversidade do Bioparque, Tatiana Costa.








O comandante da Guarda Civil de Macapá, Rui Seco, disse que, a partir de agora, as rondas ostensivas no entorno do parque vão ser mais frequentes para evitar esses tipos de crimes. “Estaremos a postos. A presença da Guarda Municipal já inibe esse tipo de ação”, garantiu. 
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Volnei Oliveira*
Assessor de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

Bioparque da Amazônia tem horário de funcionamento alterado no fim de ano; confira


Local não atenderá o público nas vésperas e nos dias de Natal e Ano Novo. Por precaução à Covid-19, atividades esportivas seguem suspensas.




g1.globo.com


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA TERÁ FUNCIONAMENTO DIFERENCIADO DURANTE AS FESTAS DE FIM DE ANO*
Publicado em 22 de dezembro de 2020








O Bioparque da Amazônia não funcionará para atendimento ao público nos dias 24, 25 e 31 de dezembro e 1º de janeiro, por ocasião das festas de fim de ano. O parque funcionará excepcionalmente nos demais dias apenas para visitação, devido à pandemia do novo Coronavírus.
Em obediência aos decretos estadual e municipal para inibir o avanço da Covid-19, as atividades que envolvem contato físico estão suspensas, tais como: as práticas esportivas do circuito da Bioaventura. Os demais espaços estão funcionando normalmente.
O uso de máscara é obrigatório. Desde a flexibilização das atividades, durante a pandemia, a direção do Bioparque sempre cumpriu todas as medidas sanitárias para evitar a proliferação do Coronavírus. Lavabos e álcool em gel estão disponibilizados em toda a extensão do parque.
“Vivemos um momento muito delicado em meio a uma pandemia. Os casos estão aumentando e temos que tomar as medidas necessárias para evitar a segunda onda”, alertou o diretor do Bioparque da Amazônia, Richard Madureira.
“É uma ótima opção de contemplação da natureza. O parque é uma área aberta e, com atenção aos protocolos de segurança, não existe nada melhor do que ter esse contato com a nossa flora e nossa fauna para tirar o estresse do dia a dia”, sugeriu o diretor
O Bioparque funciona das 9h às 17h. A entrada individual custa apenas 10 reais. Estudantes e professores pagam meia entrada.
*Secretaria de Comunicação de Macapá
Volnei Oliveira*
Assessor de comunicação


----------



## Amapá City

Após anunciar abertura, Bioparque da Amazônia suspende atividades até 1º de janeiro


Volta ao público acontece no dia seguinte, dia 2. Fechamento até o Ano Novo foi motivado por novo decreto de medidas restritivas da prefeitura de Macapá.




g1.globo.com


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA SEGUE FECHADO AO PÚBLICO TEMPORARIAMENTE*
Publicado em 12 de janeiro de 2021








O Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto, localizado na Rodovia JK, segue fechado para atendimento ao público. A medida foi adotada por conta dos decretos estadual e municipal sobre as medidas de distanciamento social, e prevenção e o enfrentamento à pandemia da Covid-19. O espaço está fechado ao público desde o dia 24 de dezembro do ano passado.
O parque está sob nova direção. Marcelo Oliveira é o diretor na atual gestão do prefeito de Macapá, Dr. Furlan. “Estamos aproveitando esse momento, também de transição, para fazer pequenos reparos e, brevemente, vamos disponibilizar novamente esse belo espaço de lazer e entretenimento à sociedade amapaense. Ainda não temos uma data prevista para o funcionamento, mas estamos cuidando e alinhando tudo para receber bem o público”, adiantou o diretor.
O Bioparque é um recorte da floresta amazônica no meio do centro urbano da capital Macapá. O espaço possui uma área de 107 hectares, formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e campos inundados (áreas de ressaca).
O parque é uma das melhores atrações de lazer e entretenimento de Macapá. O espaço oferece mais de trinta atrações e uma rica biodiversidade, com exposições de espécies da flora e da fauna amazônica.
Volnei Oliveira
Assessor de comunicação
Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA E IBAMA ESTABELECEM PARCERIA INSTITUCIONAL PARA RECEBIMENTO DE ANIMAIS*
Publicado em 22 de fevereiro de 2021







Foto: Vinícius Mendonça / Ibama
Nesta segunda-feira (22), o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Marcelo Oliveira, recebeu a visita do superintendente do Ibama/AP, Alcemir Jorge Cunha e da superintendente substituta, Marinete Souza Pantoja, para discutir os detalhes a respeito da parceria técnica do manejo de animais silvestres para o parque, entre eles um exemplar de peixe-boi adulto.
A transferência do animal para o Bioparque se dará em função do estabelecimento de metas e contrapartidas entre o parque e o Ibama, entre elas a adequação do local, criação e execução de projeto de educação ecológica voltado para a população e liberação da doação do animal pelos órgãos competentes.
No encontro, a equipe do Ibama expressou o interesse na transferência do animal para o Bioparque e isso vem para potencializar a educação ambiental e a pesquisa no local.
“Hoje o Bioparque é um centro de estudos sobre o manejo e cuidados com os animais da Amazônia e trazer o peixe-boi para o parque contribui com a pesquisa e a educação ecológica em nossa cidade”, declarou o superintendente do Ibama.
Durante a reunião foi apresentado o plano de manejo dos animais e de que forma o Bioparque trabalha a fim de cumprir as normas técnicas para o recebimento de animais.
“Mostramos a capacidade técnica que o parque tem, bem como onde será construído o local que abrigará o peixe-boi. É uma área formada por um lago natural, que passará por adaptações para receber o Victor Maracá, que passará a fazer parte do local”, explicou Marcelo Oliveira.
*O Peixe-Boi Victor Maracá*
Atualmente o Bioparque da Amazônia realiza o manejo de dois peixe-bois, a Perpétua e o Buriti de nove e seis meses, respectivamente, que foram encontrados na bacia hidrográfica do Rio Amazonas.
O manejo dos animais é com o objetivo de soltura. Ele é realizado em colaboração com o Grupo de Pesquisa em Mamíferos Aquáticos Amazônicos (GPMAA), do Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentável Mamirauá (IDSM).
O peixe-boi Victor Maracá foi encontrado encalhado em 2013 na região litorânea do Estado, nas proximidades do município de Amapá. Ele tinha cerca de um metro de comprimento e 19 quilogramas. Após 6 anos de manejo, em 2019 foi realizado o processo de soltura do animal, no qual não foi obtido sucesso. Por isso o peixe-boi precisou ser reconduzido para o Centro de Triagem de Animais Silvestres, do Ibama. Agora, com mais de 300 quilos, o Victor Maracá necessita de um espaço maior.
Lucas Costa
Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia


----------



## Amapá City

Bioparque completa 2 meses fechado


Por RODRIGO ÍNDIO Fim do recebimento de animais, troca de direção, disputa por retirada da estátua de madeira do bicho-preguiça e outras frentes de discursões. Assim, o Bioparque da Amazônia, um dos mais novos símbolos do turismo em Macapá, completou dois meses fechado ao público. Mas o que...




selesnafes.com


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA RECEBE FILHOTE RECÉM-NASCIDO DE PEIXE-BOI RESGATADO NO ARQUIPÉLAGO DO BAILIQUE*
Publicado em 14 de março de 2021








Neste sábado (13), a equipe de fauna da Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia recebeu um filhote recém-nascido de peixe-boi. O animal foi resgatado pelo Batalhão Ambiental da Polícia Militar do Amapá (PM/AP) nas proximidades do Porto Fábrica, no Distrito do Bailique, distante 180 km de Macapá. O animal que estava preso em uma rede de pesca, recebeu cuidados e apresenta ótimo estado de saúde.
De acordo com o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Marcelo Oliveira, por volta de 8h o Batalhão Ambiental entrou em contato com o Bioparque para receber o animal. “Fomos acionados para receber o peixe-boi pela manhã, no entanto, atualmente o parque não pode receber animais silvestres, então em virtude da situação excepcional conversamos com a Promotoria do Meio Ambiente para a liberação do recebimento do animal”, explicou.
A bióloga Danielle Lima, membro do Grupo de Pesquisa em Mamíferos Aquáticos Amazônicos (GPMAA) e da Rede de Pesquisa e Conservação de Sirênios no Estuário Amazônico (SEA), ambas iniciativas do Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentável Mamirauá (IDSM), detalhou como foi realizado no primeiro atendimento ao animal. “O Batalhão Ambiental entrou em contato conosco e, a partir de então, uma rede de comunicação foi estabelecida, envolvendo o Bioparque, o Ministério Público, Instituto Mamirauá e o próprio Batalhão.
Após as tratativas necessárias, o animal foi transportado para o Bioparque da Amazônia, onde recebeu o primeiro atendimento. Junto disso, procedimentos como medidas corporais e o peso foram registrados, bem como uma inspeção física. O filhote apresentou 96 cm de comprimento total e 17 kg e não apresentou qualquer escoriação. O peixe-boi é uma fêmea, com características corporais que indicam poucos dias de vida.
A equipe do GPMAA/SEA/IDSM repassou ao Bioparque as orientações necessárias quanto à alimentação, dieta especial e condizente com a condição do animal e faixa etária, e continuará dando o apoio técnico necessário. O animal permanecerá sob monitoramento nas próximas 24h como forma preventiva.
O biólogo responsável pelo Bioparque, Breno Nery, explica que o parque tem condições técnicas e estruturais para receber o animal em virtude de já realizar o manejo da espécie. “O animal recebido hoje pelo parque será acompanhado pelo Instituto Mamirauá durante o tempo necessário para estabilização e após este período ele será encaminhado para reabilitação de soltura na natureza, como o Buriti e a Perpetua”, finalizou.
De acordo com as informações repassadas pela Promotoria de Defesa do Meio Ambiente e Conflitos Agrários (Prodemac), foi concedida a autorização ao Bioparque para receber o animal porque o Estado não possuir espaço para destinação correta do animal. O documento informa a falta de condições materiais e de pessoal técnico para acompanhar o animal nas dependências do Batalhão Ambiental.
Lucas Costa
Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social


----------



## Amapá City

Filhote de peixe-boi encontrada presa em rede de pesca recebe cuidados em Bioparque no AP


Voluntários e técnicos do parque dão atenção à ‘Gurijuba’ e a outros dois filhotes também resgatados em situação de risco no estado.




g1.globo.com


----------



## Amapá City

*ESTRUTURA EM MADEIRA INSTALADA NA ENTRADA DO BIOPARQUE DA AMAZONIA É RETIRADA PARA GARANTIR A SEGURANÇA FÍSICA DE PEDESTRES*
Publicado em 7 de abril de 2021








Nesta quarta-feira (07), a Secretaria Municipal de Obras (Semob) realizou a retirada da estrutura de Bicho-preguiça presente na entrada do Bioparque da Amazonia. A remoção foi feita para preservar a segurança das pessoas que trafegam pelo local, já que a estrutura de madeira estava comprometida, como apontou laudo técnico emitido em fevereiro deste ano.
A intenção da direção do Bioparque era remover a estrutura para a área interna e isolar o local, mas devido ao estado de deterioração da escultura, não foi possível. “Nós queríamos trazer a estrutura para uma área onde será construído um jardim, mas infelizmente não foi possível. A Prefeitura de Macapá quer manter a memória deste importante símbolo e vamos estudar a substituição da estrutura”, explicou.
O engenheiro civil e subsecretário de Infraestrutura Urbana, Paulo Chucre, detalha que o tipo de madeira utilizada para a confecção da peça foi o motivo do colapso. “A estrutura foi confeccionada em madeira branca, uma madeira que estava na orla da cidade e que não recebeu o devido cuidado e preparo. Então por causa do apodrecimento da madeira, a estrutura apresentava perigo para os munícipes e servidores do parque”, informou.
A estrutura do bicho-preguiça é um símbolo do espaço administrado pela Prefeitura de Macapá e será substituída posteriormente por outra de material adequado. O apodrecimento foi identificado em uma primeira analise realizada em fevereiro pelo Corpo de Bombeiros do Amapá (CBM/AP).
Lucas Costa e Narah Pollyne
Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA FIRMA ACORDO DE COOPERAÇÃO COM INSTITUTO MAMIRAUÁ*
Publicado em 9 de abril de 2021








Nesta sexta-feira (09), a Prefeitura de Macapá, por meio da Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto, assinou acordo de cooperação técnica com o Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentável Mamirauá (IDSM). O acordo marca e define as diretrizes da parceria entre as instituições que existe de maneira não oficial desde 2016 de maneira intercalada e desde janeiro de 2020 de maneira permanente. Com o acordo será possível garantir recursos, desenvolver pesquisas e avançar no tratamento de animais marinhos.
O Instituto Mamirauá, por meio do Grupo de Pesquisa em Mamíferos Aquáticos Amazônicos (GPMAA) e da Rede de Pesquisa e Conservação de Sirênios no Estuário Amazônico (SEA), auxilia o Bioparque da Amazônia no manejo de animais marinhos da espécie peixe-boi. O acordo garante ao parque segurança jurídica e tecnológica para desenvolver o trabalho entre as instituições.
De acordo com o diretor-presidente do Bioparque da Amazônia, Marcelo Oliveira, a assinatura do acordo vai garantir mais segurança para cuidar dos animais. “Será possível avançar nos estudos para a criação de um centro de recuperação, reabilitação e estabilização permanente dentro do parque, que servirá como ponto fixo de manejo de peixes-boi no Amapá. Estamos consolidando uma parceria que existe e que vai continuar”, explicou.
O Prefeito de Macapá, Dr. Furlan, pontuou que o objetivo da Prefeitura é formalizar parcerias institucionais para garantir o desenvolvimento da ciência e tecnologia em Macapá. “Com a assinatura deste termo cooperação com o Mamirauá nós concretizamos essa parceria que vai garantir o avanço tecnológico e de pesquisa que o parque possui. Vi aqui o empenho das pesquisadoras do Bioparque no manejo dos peixes-boi e parabenizo pelo excelente trabalho. Queremos concretizar parcerias como esta para avançar ainda mais no desenvolvimento de nossa capital”, ressaltou Dr.Furlan.
Para a bióloga, pesquisadora do GPMAA e da Rede de Pesquisa SEA do Instituto Mamirauá, Danielle Lima, agradeceu em nome dos pesquisadores da instituição. “Estamos felizes com a confirmação desta parceria com o Bioparque, a partir daqui será possível avançar no trabalho realizado em conjunto com a Fundação. Poderemos ter aqui em Macapá não só um centro de pesquisa, mas também de reabilitação dos animais”, declarou.
O diretor técnico-científico do Instituto Mamirauá, Dr. Emiliano Ramalho, participou de forma virtual da cerimônia de assinatura do termo e explicou que a cooperação vai democratizar o conhecimento cientifico e ecológico. “Estamos contentes, pois o termo de cooperação com o Bioparque une o trabalho desenvolvido pelo Mamirauá na preservação dos animais marinhos com a Fundação, que realiza a conexão entre pesquisa, ecologia e a sociedade”, finalizou.
Ainda de acordo com a gestão da Fundação Bioparque, o manejo dos animais é realizado constantemente para garantir a saúde dos animais. O parque recebe cuidados diários para garantir o funcionamento e quando for permitido receber a população com todos os cuidados sanitários necessários.
Participaram ainda da solenidade, o superintendente do Ibama/AP, Alcemir Jorge Cunha; Major do Batalhão Ambiental, Silva Viana e a Pesquisadora do Instituto Mamirauá, Dra Miriam Marmonte.
Lucas Costa
Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

















Bioparque da Amazônia firma acordo de cooperação com Instituto Mamirauá


Nesta sexta-feira (09), a Prefeitura de Macapá, por meio da Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto, assinou acordo de cooperação técnica com o Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentáve…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

Bioparque vai abrigar Centro de Recuperação de peixes-boi resgatados no Amapá


Por RODRIGO ÍNDIO Foi oficializado na última sexta-feira (9) um Termo de Cooperação Técnica entre o Bioparque da Amazônia e o Instituto Mamirauá para o manejo conjunto de peixes-boi resgatados na região. Com isso, será possível a elaboração de projetos para que seja construído o Centro de...




selesnafes.com


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA PREPARA REABERTURA COM MEDIDAS RESTRITIVAS PARA O PÚBLICO*
Publicado em 27 de abril de 2021








A Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto reabre as portas para a população no dia 1° de maio. São mais de 107 hectares de área de proteção ambiental em perímetro urbano prontos para receber os amapaenses e turistas com as seguranças sanitárias orientadas durante a pandemia da Covid-19.
O fechamento do Bioparque foi uma das medidas restritivas de combate à propagação do novo coronavírus. O espaço reúne cultura da Amazônia, educação ambiental, cidadania e lazer, além de ser um dos mais importantes pontos turísticos de Macapá.
De acordo com o diretor-presidente da Fundação, Marcelo Oliveira, a reabertura do parque oportuniza educação ambiental para a população. “Estamos empenhados na reabertura deste espaço único em nossa cidade. O Bioparque tem meios para seguir à risca as determinações de saúde e poderá receber a população observando todos os cuidados. Priorizamos a educação ambiental, não é um zoológico e sim um parque que promove a educação e as ciências naturais”, explicou.
*Restrições*
Atualmente o parque conta com 10 hectares para a circulação, o que possibilita, em média, um público de 500 pessoas por turno de funcionamento, seguindo o controle de 50% de visitantes. “É necessário que tenhamos esse controle para garantir a segurança da população neste momento de abertura”, detalha o diretor-presidente.
Fechado desde dezembro de 2020, o parque recebe cuidados diários de seus espaços e logradouros de animais, uma rotina cotidiana que manteve o bom funcionamento dos serviços, mesmo sem a presença do público.
O retorno das atividades será realizado de maneira gradual, conforme a liberação dos decretos. Neste primeiro momento, o parque será reaberto no horário de 9h às 17h, de quarta-feira a sábado, com ingresso no valor de R$10,00 e meia entrada para as categorias amparadas por lei, estudantes, professores e servidores municipais.

*Protocolos de segurança*
A Prefeitura de Macapá disponibilizou pias, dispositivos de distribuição de álcool em gel e marcações para filas. Apesar de ser um espaço aberto e com grande circulação de correntes de ar, é obrigatório o uso de máscara durante toda a visita. Na recepção, é aferida a temperatura dos visitantes para garantir a segurança dos servidores, terceirizados e público geral.
“Estamos seguindo todas as determinações da Organização Mundial de Saúde. Pedimos que as pessoas evitem se aglomerar nas dependências do parque, respeitem o distanciamento social e usem máscara”, conclui o diretor-presidente do Bioparque.
Lucas Costa
Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social









Bioparque da Amazônia prepara reabertura com medidas restritivas para o público


A Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto reabre as portas para a população no dia 1° de maio. São mais de 107 hectares de área de proteção ambiental em perímetro urbano prontos para …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*BIOPARQUE DA AMAZÔNIA REABRE COM ATIVIDADES DE LAZER E ESPORTE LIBERADAS*
Publicado em 29 de abril de 2021








Com a reabertura marcada para este sábado (01), a Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia preparou uma série de actividades que marcará este momento. Parede de escalada, circuito de arvorismo, tirolesa e outros serviços serão oferecidos aos visitantes. A programação seguirá com atrações que obedecem a padrões internacionais de segurança e elas são monitoradas pelas equipes e técnicos responsáveis.
Dentre as atrações, as mais procuradas são a tirolesa e o circuito aventura, que juntos têm cerca de 300 metros. A atividade é tarifada para garantir a manutenção da atração, realizada por empresa privada externa, que necessita de seguranças, bombeiros civis e demais profissionais.
De acordo com o coordenador de Biodiversidade do parque, William Bento, o espaço estará com uma série de atividades disponíveis desde a entrada até o deck de contemplação. “São ações para todos, especialmente para as crianças. Programamos isso com o objetivo de promover educação ambiental, que é o lema do Bioparque. Nossos guardas-parque guiarão os visitantes pelas trilhas e explicarão a importância de cada ser vivo dentro da unidade”, disse.
Além disso, atrações como playground, trilhas e contação de histórias sobre o parque e a cultura amapaense serão abordadas dentro do conceito de preservação e educação ambiental. “Queremos oportunizar um espaço de contemplação da natureza para a população. Vamos seguir todos os cuidados e protocolos de segurança para garantir uma experiência segura e única aos visitantes”, finalizou William.
*Confira as atrações e preços*:
Serviços
Entrada: R$ 10
Meia-entrada: R$ 5
Circuito aventura
Arvorismo: 10,00
Parede de escalada: 15,00
Tirolesa: 15,00
Trilha suspensa: 20,00
Trilha aquática
Canoagem: 10,00
Caiaque: 70,00
Stand up padle: 70,00
Lucas Costa
Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social























































Bioparque da Amazônia reabre com atividades de lazer e esporte liberadas - Prefeitura Municipal de Macapá


Com a reabertura marcada para este sábado (01), a Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia preparou uma série de atividades que marcará este momento. Parede de escalada, circuito de arvorismo, tirolesa e outros serviços serão oferecidos aos visitantes. A programação seguirá com atrações que obedecem a...




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque da Amazônia celebra o Dia do Biólogo com programação educativa*
*O parque é localizado no distrito da Fazendinha e funciona de quarta a domingo, com atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes radicais.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 2 de setembro de 2021








O Bioparque da Amazônia celebra o Dia Nacional do Biólogo com uma programação educativa nesta sexta-feira (3), data em que se comemora a regulamentação da profissão. A intenção é proporcionar aos visitantes um momento de lazer atrelado às noções ambientais sobre a fauna presente no local.
A programação contará com duas visitas guiadas. A primeira será realizada ao Meliponário, com Richardson Frazão, biólogo e responsável técnico da empresa Nectar Consultoria na Amazônia, que atua no manejo e consultoria especializada das colmeias no localizado no Bioparque. A segunda tem como tema: ‘Conhecendo os Animais da Fauna Brasileira’ e percorrerá os logradouros do parque, com ensinamentos do biólogo Walber Vasconcelos.
Também será promovida a palestra ‘Conservação de Sirênios no Estuário Amazônico’, com a facilitadora Danielle Lima, do Grupo de Pesquisa em Mamíferos Aquáticos Amazônicos, do Instituto Mamirauá. A conversa abordará a estabilização dos animais marinhos resgatados em situações adversas em Macapá.
De acordo com o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Marcelo Oliveira, a ação deseja prestar homenagem a estes profissionais essenciais para manutenção do parque. Além disso, as atividades de contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes radicais seguem mantidas normalmente.
‘’Pensamos em uma ação didática com os biólogos do parque, que realizam um trabalho fundamental de monitoramento da biodiversidade. Para isso, iremos promover um momento especial, em alusão a esta data importante. Os visitantes poderão conhecer um pouco mais sobre os cuidados essenciais aos animais’’, destaca.
*Biólogos*
O Bioparque da Amazônia possui em sua equipe técnica sete biólogos, que são responsáveis pelo acompanhamento da biodiversidade em geral.
“Realizamos trabalhos variados que compõem a flora, com acompanhamento das árvores e produção de mudas, e também da fauna, com a verificação do bem-estar, comportamento e alimentação balanceada dos animais que habitam o parque”, explica o biólogo responsável do Bioparque, Breno Nery.
A ação acontece em parceria com o Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentável Mamirauá (IDSM), por meio do Grupo de Pesquisa em Mamíferos Aquáticos Amazônicos (GPMAA) e da Rede de Pesquisa e Conservação de Sirênios no Estuário Amazônico (SEA), que auxilia o Bioparque no manejo de animais marinhos da espécie peixe-boi.
*Programação*
Data: 3 de setembro (sexta-feira)
• 09h – Visita guiada ao Meliponário, com o Biológo Richardson Frazão
• 09h30 – Visita guiada aos logradouros e conversa sobre o tema ‘Conhecendo os Animais da Fauna Brasileira’, com o Biológo Walber Vasconcelos
• 10h30 – Palestra sobre a conservação de Sirênios no Estuário Amazônico, com a integrante do Instituto Mamirauá Danielle Lima











https://macapa.ap.gov.br/bioparque-da-amazonia-celebra-o-dia-do-biologo-com-programacao-coletiva/


----------



## Amapá City

*Visitantes do Bioparque da Amazônia pagam meia-entrada no Dia da Independência*
*O feriado nacional contará com todas as programações tradicionais do parque. Lembrando que para adentrar no espaço é obrigatório o uso de máscara de proteção.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 4 de setembro de 2021









O Bioparque da Amazônia estará aberto para visitação no Dia da Independência do Brasil, comemorado na próxima terça-feira (7). O funcionamento será das 9h às 17h e todos os visitantes pagarão meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5,00. O objetivo é proporcionar um momento de lazer para a população durante o feriado nacional.
A programação com atividades radicais e de contemplação da natureza seguem mantidas no feriado da independência. Os visitantes poderão conhecer o encontro de ecossistemas, que agregam a fauna e flora amazônica presentes no parque.
“O Bioparque funciona de quarta-feira a domingo, com diversas atividades. Decidimos abrir excepcionalmente nesta terça-feira, dia do feriado nacional, pensando nas pessoas que não tem tempo de visitar o local nos dias normais de programação. É importante dizer que a bilheteria encerra às 16h20, quarenta minutos antes do fechamento do parque”, comenta o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Marcelo Oliveira.
*Bioparque da Amazônia*
Localizado no Distrito da Fazendinha, distante a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, o parque possui um Orquidário com mais de 190 espécies de variadas formas, cores e tamanhos. Além de um circuito aventura composto por trilha suspensa, arvorismo, parede de escalada e tirolesa.




























Visitantes do Bioparque da Amazônia pagam meia-entrada no Dia da Independência


O Bioparque da Amazônia estará aberto para visitação no Dia da Independência do Brasil, comemorado na próxima terça-feira (7). O funcionamento será das 9h às 17h e todos os visitantes pagarão meia-…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Crianças em vulnerabilidade social participam de visita guiada no Bioparque da Amazônia*
*As visitas guiadas têm a intenção de difundir o conhecimento acerca da biodiversidade amazônica. O trabalho é destinado a projetos sociais e excursões escolares.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 18 de setembro de 2021
“A maioria das nossas crianças nunca tinham vindo ao Bioparque. Elas ficaram maravilhadas”, disse a coordenadora do ‘Projeto Esperança’, Nazaré Rodrigues, durante uma visita guiada ao Bioparque da Amazônia. A ação foi realizada nesta sexta-feira (17) e tinha como objetivo proporcionar um momento de lazer às crianças em situação de vulnerabilidade social.
“Foi um momento muito bonito de integração. Levamos as crianças para conhecer um pouco das belezas do Amapá. Trabalhamos a valorização do meio ambiente, para elas aprenderem sobre a vida”, conta Nazaré.



















Fotos: Wellington Diego

Ao todo, 44 crianças assistidas pelo Projeto Esperança, do Centro Maria Imaculada, participaram da ação. Acompanhadas de um guarda-parque, elas percorreram as principais trilhas da unidade, conhecendo os animais que ali vivem, além da Casa na Árvore e o Ecótono, que consiste em um espaço de encontro entre ecossistemas formado por floresta de terra firme, cerrado e áreas inundadas.
*Projeto Social*
O Projeto Esperança atende aproximadamente 100 crianças e adolescentes em vulnerabilidade social do bairro Cidade Nova. O centro já funciona há 17 anos e realiza o reforço escolar com um trabalho integrado junto às famílias, na melhoria da condição social.
No próximo dia 24 de setembro, um novo grupo, de aproximadamente 35 adolescentes, participará de um momento de lazer na parede de escalada e tirolesa do circuito aventura do Bioparque.
‘’O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. Ele agrega a regionalidade amazônica em diversos aspectos. Atendemos projetos sociais, excursões escolares, famílias e visitantes em geral, com atividades que integram a contemplação da natureza, educação ambiental e esportes de aventura. Temos programação que mostram a biodiversidade que agradam diversos públicos’’, finaliza o diretor-presidente, Marcelo Oliveira.



















Crianças em vulnerabilidade social participam de visita guiada no Bioparque da Amazônia


“A maioria das nossas crianças nunca tinham vindo ao Bioparque. Elas ficaram maravilhadas”, disse a coordenadora do ‘Projeto Esperança’, Nazaré Rodrigues, durante uma visita guiada ao Bioparque da …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Meliponário do Bioparque conta com aproximadamente 200 mil abelhas*
*Neste domingo (03) se comemora o Dia Nacional das Abelhas, espécies presentes no Bioparque, que mantém uma fauna de insetos carismáticos, que são as abelhas sem ferrão sob manejo, fundamentais para a biodiversidade do local.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 3 de outubro de 2021








As abelhas são elementos naturais imprescindíveis para a reprodução da vida, isso porque elas ajudam na manutenção do equilíbrio do planeta. O Bioparque da Amazônia possui em seu meliponário aproximadamente 200 mil abelhas sem ferrão, fundamentais na polinização das plantas cultivadas e na preservação da biodiversidade no local.

“As abelhas nativas sem ferrão têm ocorrência na região neotropical, com alta biodiversidade de espécies no bioma amazônico, mas ocorrem em outras regiões da terra. Elas têm um papel importante para as florestas tropicais e impactam na natureza. Os catálogos apontam mais 300 espécies na Amazônia, todavia no Amapá temos 143 espécies, destas pelo menos 50 sem ferrão’’, explica o biólogo e gerente do meliponário do Bioparque, Richardson Frazão.

No Bioparque são manejadas 3 espécies de abelhas sem ferrão, sendo elas Melipona compressipes, M. fulva e M. paraensis, distribuídas em 130 colmeias no meliponário. Elas estão adaptadas aos ecossistemas presentes no local, vivendo livres na natureza.



















*Meliponário*

O meliponário é um ecoatrativo dentro do Bioparque que promove o manejo da fauna desses insetos, que não possuem ferrão. O espaço trabalha com educação ambiental, destacando a importância dos animais para o mundo, no viés da conscientização e preservação do meio ambiente.

Além da explanação das diversidades de riquezas amazônicas, permitindo o contato da sociedade com as espécies, difundindo o conhecimento sustentável sobre o cultivo de abelhas.

O meliponário está localizado dentro da Trilha Sacaca e é aberto para visitas escolares e de grupos em geral, desde que agendados previamente. O agendamento pode ser realizado por meio do número de telefone (96) 99970-2084.

“Os guardas parques fecham os grupos e fazem o guiamento. Os visitantes conhecem um pouco do básico da biologia, da biodiversidade e da ecologia, além da educação ambiental, com a parte de incentivo ao manejo nos sistemas de meliponários, que são colmeias aglutinadas, que podem ser manejados e multiplicadas’’, comenta o biólogo Richardson.

Segundo o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto, o este espaço contribui com o repovoamento das abelhas na natureza, cumprindo o papel socioecológico da unidade.

“As abelhas estão em declínio, por isso o meliponário contribui com o meio ambiente, ajudando a manter esses insetos na natureza. Elas têm uma função ecológica importantíssima, que é a polinização. O Bioparque é um local de conhecimento, que visa o bem da sociedade, através de noções de sustentabilidade’’, afirma.

*Bioparque*

O Bioparque agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá. O espaço funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h, com atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura.

Link








Meliponário do Bioparque conta com aproximadamente 200 mil abelhas


As abelhas são elementos naturais imprescindíveis para a reprodução da vida, isso porque elas ajudam na manutenção do equilíbrio do planeta. O Bioparque da Amazônia possui em seu meliponário aproxi…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Alunos aprendem brincando a importância da natureza no Bioparque da Amazônia*
*Durante o mês dedicado às crianças, o local recebe estudantes da rede municipal e privada de ensino para momentos de conhecimento sobre a biodiversidade amazônica.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 7 de outubro de 2021







Foto: Adevaldo Cunha
A alegria era transparente no rostinho dos alunos da Creche Jardim de Infância Nosso Cantinho do Amor, durante o momento de lazer realizado nesta quinta-feira (7) no Bioparque da Amazônia. As trilhas floresceram com os olhares curiosos dos pequenos, que prestavam atenção nas explicações dos guardas-parque.
Usando máscara de proteção e crachá de identificação, as crianças, de 4 e 5 anos, que fazem o 1º e 2º período do Jardim de Infância, conheceram brincando as belezas naturais do Parque.
Segundo o diretor da Creche, Elson Uchôa, 189 alunos participaram das atividades educacionais. A visita atendeu todas as turmas do Cantinho do Amor e foi direcionada para as crianças que assistem às aulas presenciais.
“O momento fora do ambiente escolar permite a inclusão e interação dos alunos. Com o advento do coronavírus e também por serem de baixa renda, a maioria não conhecia o local. O contato com a natureza ajudou na abordagem sobre a importância do meio ambiente para a reprodução da vida e sobrevivência humana. Estamos vivendo as mudanças climáticas, por uso indevido dos recursos naturais. Por isso, devemos incentivar desde cedo a educação ambiental”, comenta o diretor.
Além dos guias do Bioparque, os estudantes estavam sendo monitorados pelos professores da creche e alguns pais ou responsáveis. Foi o caso de Patrício Barbosa Cardoso, que é pai de uma criança autista, o Théo Eduardo, que tem 5 anos.
“A visita ao espaço que trabalha com a natureza é uma atividade pedagógica muito importante, pois promove a integração. Meu filho foi diagnosticado com autismo moderado. A escola faz o possível para integrá-lo em todas as atividades, contribuindo para evolução dele, que tinha problemas para se socializar”, conta.
“Fico feliz e até emocionado de ver meu filho com as outras crianças, participando e interagindo. Percebi que no parque tem uma placa de comunicação interativa e isso ajuda na disseminação da visão globalista de que todos são iguais dentro das suas diferenças. Expor isso na educação infantil ajuda os pequenos a adquirirem conceitos de pluralidade, de companheirismo e respeito às diferenças”, complementa Patrício.









Patrício e o filho Théo









Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha
*Mês das crianças*
As agendas de visitas escolares no Bioparque continuam intensamente até o fim do mês de outubro, que é dedicado às crianças. As ações que integram as instituições de ensino municipais fazem parte do projeto Circuito do Conhecimento, desenvolvido pela Secretaria Municipal de Educação (Semed).
“Uma das maiores vertentes do parque é trabalhar com a educação ambiental. O local é o maior parque do gênero da região, então usar essa proximidade da natureza com as crianças auxilia as próximas gerações a se atentarem aos cuidados com o meio ambiente, que deve ser incentivado desde muito cedo. Por isso, durante todo o mês de outubro, nossa equipe estará preparada para receber os alunos”, frisa o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
*Diversão no parque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia recebeu ao longo desta semana outras instituições educacionais, tanto da rede municipal de ensino, quanto das privadas, previamente agendadas. As visitas incentivaram noções de educação ambiental, uma das vertentes trabalhadas na unidade.
As crianças conheceram a Casa da Árvore construída a 3 metros do chão, as Pranchas de Comunicação Aumentativa e Alternativa, que são um instrumento de inclusão recentemente instalado nas proximidades do espaço de recreação e na via principal do parque.
Os alunos também visitaram o Bosque do Quati e os logradouros dos animais que habitam o parque, conhecendo a onça, o jacaré, as antas, os macacos e jabutis. Além de participarem de atividades de inclusão e intervenção no Jardim Sensorial, localizado na Trilha Sacaca.
No Dia Mundial das Aves, comemorado na terça-feira (05), o Parque acolheu 126 alunos da Escola Municipal Raimundo Guedes de Araújo e 120 estudantes da Joaquina Menezes, que se deslumbraram com a mascotinha do parque, a arara Aruana e as demais espécies de avifauna presentes no local.
Na quarta-feira (06) foi a vez de 110 crianças da Escola Municipal Ana Cristina Ramos Brito e do Centro Educacional Ciranda do ABC. Já nesta quinta-feira (07), o parque recebeu 40 alunos do 1º e 2º ano da Escola Municipal Professor José Carlos Lima da Silva e quase 200 estudantes da Creche Cantinho do Amor, no período da manhã e tarde.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá e fica a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá. O local funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arvorismo, canoagem e tirolesa.

















































https://macapa.ap.gov.br/alunos-aprendem-brincando-com-a-importancia-da-natureza-no-bioparque-da-amazonia/


----------



## Amapá City

*Brincadeiras, passeio e diversão marcam Dia das Crianças no Bioparque*
*Valorização à natureza e infância foram o foco de mais uma ação dedicada ao público infantil no Mês da Criança. Ação aconteceu nesta terça-feira (12).*
Por Bruno Nascimento - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 13 de outubro de 2021








Em celebração ao Dia das Crianças, nesta terça-feira (12) aconteceu uma programação especial dedicada ao público infantil no Bioparque da Amazônia, com brincadeiras tradicionais, circuitos de aventura, exploração e orientação sobre cidadania.
A ação foi realizada em parceria com as secretarias de Direitos Humanos e de Mobilização e Participação Popular e faz parte do ‘Mês da Criança’, que acontece desde o início de outubro promovido pela Prefeitura de Macapá com várias atividades dedicadas aos menores em locais como Mercado Central e Escola Municipal de Ensino Fundamental Joana Santos da Silva.
No Bioparque os pequenos puderam aproveitar a contemplação da fauna e flora amazônica, por meio das visitas guiadas com os guardas-parques. As crianças percorreram as principais trilhas terrestres, além dos espaços dos animais que habitam a unidade, como o Bosque do Quati, a Casa na Árvore e o Jardim Sensorial.
“Estamos desenvolvendo atividades em vários setores, como esporte, meio ambiente, saúde e lazer. As secretarias estão envolvidas e empenhadas nessa programação tão especial, além disso, também contamos com parceiros como Amapá Garden e AABB”, detalha a secretária de Mobilização, Rayssa Furlan.
Segundo a gestora, a programação é aberta ao público e, em algumas, é exclusiva para alunos de escolas municipais.
O Bioparque da Amazônia possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas e integra biomassa brasileiros com fauna e flora diversificada.
“Temos um trabalho de educação ambiental intenso, que atende principalmente as escolas, com as visitas guiadas com profissionais capacitados. O objetivo não é só o lúdico, e sim uma forma de aprendizado, incentivando a preservação da natureza. A homenagem aos pequenos não será somente no dia deles, mas sim durante o mês inteiro’’, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
Além das atividades de exploração do Bioparque, a secretaria municipal de Direitos Humanos (SEMDH), através das Coordenadorias de Juventude e de Políticas para Mulheres ofereceram brincadeiras infantis tradicionais como ‘O mestre mandou’, ‘Queimada’, ‘Bandeirinha, ‘Mímica’ e ‘Passa o balão’.
“Estamos com o objetivo de gerar e promover a alegria, diversão e incentivar aquelas brincadeiras tradicionais que toda criança gosta neste dia especial, além do aprendizado. Tudo isso relembra a luta pelos direitos da criança, que é uma luta histórica”, disse o Coordenador Municipal de Juventude, Marcelo Carvalho.
O evento contou com a participação de varias escolas do município, e a estudante Raissa Souza, de 11 anos, da escola municipal Fortaleza, celebrou a oportunidade de conhecer os animais do Bioparque da Amazônia.
“Estou gostando muito de hoje. Os animais, o lugar e as brincadeiras estão sendo muito legais. Estão nos explicando tudo muito direitinho e estou aprendendo muito. É a primeira vez que venho e ainda não tinha visto a metade dos animais que tem aqui no Bioparque, tá sendo muito divertido”, contou.























































Brincadeiras, passeio e diversão marcam Dia das Crianças no Bioparque


Em celebração ao Dia das Crianças, nesta terça-feira (12) aconteceu uma programação especial dedicada ao público infantil no Bioparque da Amazônia, com brincadeiras tradicionais, circuitos de avent…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*‘Estou vivendo um sonho’, diz criança do projeto Anjos da Guarda ao visitar Bioparque pela primeira vez*
*Anjos da Guarda é uma iniciativa da Guarda Civil de Macapá. Entre os dias 13 e 15 de outubro os participantes do projeto visitarão o Bioparque da Amazônia.*
Por Cristiane Mareco - Guarda Civil Municipal de Macapá

Publicado em 13 de outubro de 2021
Integrantes do projeto Anjos da Guarda da Prefeitura de Macapá, idealizado pela Guarda Civil Municipal de Macapá (GCMM), participam, entre os dias 13 e 15 de outubro, de uma programação especial no Biopaque da Amazônia, de 14h às 17h. As atividades fazem parte do Mês da Criança.



















Cerca de 80 crianças dos núcleos Macapá Criança, dos bairros Pedrinhas e Fazendinha, participam do passeio. As ações proporcionam momentos de alegria e conhecimento. 
Nesta quinta-feira (13) as crianças visitaram os espaços do Bioparque para aprender um pouco mais sobre algumas espécies de animais e toda a flora do local, além de entenderem mais sobre a importância de preservação do meio ambiente.
A garotada pôde conhecer a Casa da Árvore, construída a 3 metros do chão, o Bosque do Quati, e os habitats da fauna que habita o parque, finalizando as atividades com um piquenique.
Para Diane Foro, participante do projeto, conhecer o Bioparque era um sonho que se tornou realidade. A menina conta que ao entrar sentiu uma emoção forte e não imaginava que o lugar fosse tão grande e bonito. “Estou vivendo um sonho, meu coração me dizia que eu viria. Hoje quero aproveitar cada momento e quando chegar em casa contar para todos sobre o passeio maravilhoso e educativo”, contou a jovem.
A comandante da Guarda Civil Municipal, Joeva Silva, explica que a meta é proporcionar momentos de lazer e conscientização ambiental para as crianças. “Essa interação é muito importante para que os nossos Anjos da Guarda possam se sentirem ainda mais amados e valorizados pela Guarda Municipal, que tem um olhar especial para os integrantes do projeto”, concluiu.
O inspetor responsável pelo projeto Anjos da Guarda, Marco Antônio, esclarece que a iniciativa é uma maneira de garantir que os participantes tenham uma tarde agradável e que valorizem essa integração com o meio ambiente de forma responsável.
“A maioria dos Anjos da Guarda não conhecem o Bioparque e nós queremos possibilitar essa visita. É maravilhoso ver a alegria no olhar das crianças, todos com atenção redobrada às orientações repassadas pelos guarda-parques sobre as belezas naturais, os animais e as trilhas”, conclui o inspetor.
Todas as crianças seguiram os protocolo de sanitários e de segurança, usando máscara de proteção, álcool em gel e crachá de identificação.




























‘Estou vivendo um sonho’, diz criança do projeto Anjos da Guarda ao visitar Bioparque pela primeira vez


Integrantes do projeto Anjos da Guarda da Prefeitura de Macapá, idealizado pela Guarda Civil Municipal de Macapá (GCMM), participam, entre os dias 13 e 15 de outubro, de uma programação especial no…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*‘Me senti valorizado’, diz servidor durante ação no Bioparque*
*A programação marcou o aniversário de reabertura da unidade. Foram oferecidos testes rápidos e atendimentos fisioterapêuticos aos funcionários do parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 26 de outubro de 2021








“Me senti valorizado. Estou feliz pelo reconhecimento’’, disse o tratador Rosivaldo Barreto dos Santos, de 54 anos, durante a ação que homenageou os servidores do Bioparque da Amazônia. A programação simbólica marcou o aniversário de reabertura do local e contou com orientações e atendimentos de cuidados à saúde aos funcionários, que são figuras importantíssimas para o funcionamento do maior parque em área urbana da região.
Seu Rosivaldo trabalha há 18 anos no Bioparque. Ele conhece o local como a palma de sua mão. Atualmente desempenha um papel muito importante, pois cuida dos peixes-bois que estão em estabilização na unidade.
“Nos dias normais eu chego cedo e preparo o leite dos filhotes de peixes-bois e ajudo na limpeza do espaço, minha função é direto no tratamento deles. Hoje foi diferente e achei importante esse momento de valorização das pessoas que trabalham aqui, que se dedicam todos os dias. Nós precisávamos disso. Graças a Deus tive a ação e pude verificar a minha saúde e ainda desci na tirolesa. Estou feliz e grato por tudo”, comenta o servidor.
A programação atendeu aproximadamente 128 trabalhadores do parque. A intenção era proporcionar um momento de lazer e acolhimento a todos os servidores e prestadores de serviço.
“Somos uma grande família em prol do meio ambiente. Os servidores são fundamentais na estrutura do parque e nada melhor que proporcionarmos um momento especial para eles. Então, participaram da ação os efetivos, os tratadores, os guardas-parques, os biólogos, os administradores, as artesãs, os ressocializandos e demais cuidadores da biodiversidade local”, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.




























Fotos: Rogério Lameira
*Ação de saúde*
A atividade teve atendimentos de enfermagem com medição de pressão arterial, teste de glicemia, tipagem sanguínea e testes rápidos para o vírus da imunodeficiência humana (HIV), Hepatite B e C, Sífilis e contra a Covid-19. A ação também ofertou orientações sobre a saúde da mulher e teste de Papanicolau (PCCU).
Atendimentos de fisioterapia também foram disponibilizados aos servidores, como atividades em grupo com alongamento, ginástica, relaxamento, avaliação de postural e exercícios posturais. Na parte de estética, foi oferecido designer de sobrancelha, massagem antiestresse e maquiagem.
Todas as atividades ocorreram em parceria com a Faculdade de Macapá (Fama), que proporcionou um dia feliz aos trabalhadores do parque.
*Circuito aventura*
Em parceria com Amazônia ao Extremo, Turismo e Aventura, os trabalhadores também participaram do circuito aventura, que conta com mais de 300 metros e possibilita a observação de aves e outros animais que vivem na copa das árvores. O percurso teve trilha suspensa, arborismo, parede de escalada e tirolesa.
*Aniversário de reabertura*
O Bioparque da Amazônia comemora seu 2º aniversário nesta segunda-feira (25), após a reabertura do local em 2019. Este ano, a programação foi voltada exclusivamente aos funcionários.
A unidade ficou fechada para visitação por quase 20 anos, mas continuou sendo o santuário de diversas espécies da fauna e flora amazônica. O espaço foi fundado como Parque Florestal de Macapá, por Raimundo dos Santos Souza, o Mestre Sacaca. Além disso, o local já foi Jardim Zoológico e Zoobotânico.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas em área urbana de Macapá. O espaço funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. O local agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá e fica a 15 minutos do centro da capital. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, ciclismo e tirolesa.





































‘Me senti valorizado’, diz servidor durante ação no Bioparque


“Me senti valorizado. Estou feliz pelo reconhecimento’’, disse o tratador Rosivaldo Barreto dos Santos, de 54 anos, durante a ação que homenageou os servidores do Bioparque da Amazônia. A programaç…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque promove uma semana de meia-entrada para os visitantes*
*O ambiente fica a menos de 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 27 de outubro de 2021








Não faltam paisagens deslumbrantes no Bioparque da Amazônia, um local de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. Os amantes de ecoturismo poderão se encantar com as belezas naturais da unidade pagando bem menos. De 27 a 31 de outubro, a meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5,00 estará disponível para todos os públicos.
A intenção é promover o turismo ecológico durante o feriado prolongado. O funcionamento será de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. Para entrar no espaço é obrigatório o uso de máscara, que deve ser usada durante todo o passeio do visitante.
“Pensamos em estender a meia-entrada até domingo, aproveitando o feriado do Dia Servidor Público para atrair as famílias. Queremos proporcionar momentos de lazer e alegria aos visitantes. Desta forma, as atrações de contemplação da natureza e o circuito aventura seguem mantidas”, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque José Aranha Neto.
*Confira as principais atrações:*
Durante o passeio é possível conhecer as trilhas terrestres Guarda Parque, Ressaca, Sacaca, da Onça e do Pau-brasil. As crianças podem se divertir na Casa da Árvore, que foi construída a três metros do chão, além do Jardim Sensorial, que é um espaço acessível para pessoas com dificuldade de locomoção.
*Bosque do Quati*
Localizado na trilha do Pau-Brasil, o Bosque do Quati é uma das novidades do Bioparque. O local possui uma área adaptada para os animais, que são conhecidos por sua cabeça triangular, nariz pontudo, pelagem avermelhada e cauda listrada em formato de anel.
*Orquidário*
O local conta com mais de 190 espécies de orquídeas e costuma ser um dos mais visitados, por refletir o colorido e aroma das plantas, que compõem a família Orchidaceae e apresentam variadas formas, tamanhos e perfumes.
*Artesanato*
O Bioparque possui também um espaço dedicado ao artesanato com barracas de madeira. O empreendimento feminino retrata os animais que habitam a unidade. Os visitantes podem levar para casa uma lembrança do parque, por meio dos produtos que refletem o colorido e a essência amazônica.
*Circuito aventura*
O circuito aventura conta com trilha suspensa, arborismo, parede de escalada e tirolesa. São mais de 300 metros que possibilitam a observação de aves e outros animais que vivem na copa das árvores.
Os preços do circuito são por trecho: Arborismo R$15,00; Parede de escalada R$ 20,00; Tirolesa R$ 20,00; Trilha suspensa R$ 20,00.





































Bioparque promove uma semana de meia-entrada para os visitantes


Não faltam paisagens deslumbrantes no Bioparque da Amazônia, um local de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. Os amantes de ecoturismo poderão se encantar com as belezas natur…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque terá espaço para exposição de espécies aquáticas*
*O projeto foi aprovado junto ao Ministério da Defesa e segue para processo licitatório. A previsão é que a ordem de serviço para início da obra seja dada ainda em novembro.*
Por Narah Pollyne - Secretaria Municipal de Obras e Infraestrutura Urbana

Publicado em 28 de outubro de 2021








O Bioparque da Amazônia, que conta com atividades de ciclismo, orquidário e circuito de aventura, ganhará um aquário para exposição e contemplação de espécies aquáticas nativas da região norte. O novo espaço será construído na trilha do Pau Brasil, que dá acesso ao prédio do Instituto de Pesquisa Científicas e Tecnológicas do Estado do Amapá (IEPA).
O projeto foi desenvolvido pela equipe da Secretaria Municipal de Obras e Infraestrutura Urbana (Semob) e possui elementos arquitetônicos que irão proporcionar maior ambientação dos animais em exposição. O designer foi escolhido para favorecer uma boa observação de todas as espécies pelo maior número de visitantes.
O aquário terá 139m² de área construída e 1,80 metros de altura. Contará com estruturas de concreto armado impermeabilizadas para maior durabilidade dos equipamentos. As janelas de visualização serão em vidro laminado-temperado e inicialmente não terá cobertura. Além disso, será construído para apoio uma casa de bombas que irá coordenar todos os sistemas individuais de tratamento e bombeamento de água.
A obra será custeada com emenda parlamentar no valor de R$ 500 mil enviados pelo senador Lucas Barreto (PSD). O projeto já foi aprovado junto ao Ministério da Defesa e agora segue os trâmites do processo licitatório para contratação da empresa que irá executar a obra.
De acordo com o subsecretário de Obras Públicas, Ivy Vasconcelos, a previsão é que a ordem de serviço seja dada ainda em novembro. “Esse será o primeiro aquário de contemplação dentro da nossa cidade e vai aumentar o leque de atividades ambientais dentro do Bioparque. Além de atrair visitantes, o novo ambiente também vai contribuir com a educação ambiental das crianças com a observação das espécies, e gerar consciência de preservação”, disse o gestor.
*Bioparque*
O parque, que tem como foco a contemplação da natureza, o encontro de ecossistemas, a fauna e a flora amazônica, está localizado no bairro Fazendinha, distante a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá. O local possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas e funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. O visitante pode observar um orquidário com mais de 190 espécies de variadas formas, cores e tamanhos; praticar um circuito de aventura composto por trilha suspensa, arvorismo, parede de escalada e tirolesa; além de ciclismo e visitação no Bosque do Quati.






















https://macapa.ap.gov.br/bioparque-tera-espaco-para-exposicao-de-especies-aquaticas/


----------



## Amapá City

*Idosos do Abrigo São José participam de tarde de lazer no Bioparque*
*O parque recebeu 24 idosos que já vivenciaram situações de vulnerabilidade social para um passeio de contemplação da natureza.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 9 de novembro de 2021








Foto: Júnior Dantas
Seu Francisco de Assis Alves chegou animado ao Bioparque da Amazônia, um local de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. No auge dos 60 anos, seu Chico, como é conhecido pelos colegas do Abrigo São José, e cheio de histórias para contar. Nesta terça-feira (9) ele participou de um momento de lazer e contato com a natureza dentro do parque.
“É a minha primeira vez no Bioparque e eu gostei. Aqui é diferente, tem até onça, macacos e arara. Vi que aqui tem uma canoa e lembrei que costumava andar quando morava na Serra do Navio. Lá trabalhava fazendo barco e remo”, conta o idoso.
O passeio, que proporcionou momentos felizes para seu Chico, também acolheu 24 pessoas do Abrigo São José, que realiza atendimento de idosos em situação de vulnerabilidade social. O local é gerenciado pela Secretaria de Estado da Inclusão e Mobilização Social (Sims).
“Esse passeio é inédito! Observamos a melhora na situação da pandemia, além de que todos eles também já foram imunizados. A visita foi exclusiva para eles se divertirem e sentirem a natureza. Trouxemos nessa primeira etapa 24 idosos assistidos pela instituição, que é de longa permanência, incluindo os cadeirantes e aqueles que têm mais mobilidade. A equipe do Bioparque auxiliou no direcionamento aos locais adequados”, destaca a secretária da Sims, Albanize Colares.



















Fotos: Júnior Dantas
*Atenção diferenciada*
Pensando no amparo a estas pessoas longevas, a administração do Bioparque da Amazônia se preparou para receber os idosos. A data escolhida junto à gerência do Abrigo São José foi fora dos dias normais de visitação, por ser um público específico e que requer uma atenção diferenciada.
“Costumamos receber pessoas em vulnerabilidade social para passeios gratuitos. Abrimos excepcionalmente para os idosos do abrigo, por ser um grupo que merece um acolhimento diferenciado, por conta da idade avançada. A equipe do parque acompanhou o passeio, visando à segurança e o bem-estar dos visitantes”, pontua o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
Durante o passeio os idosos conheceram o Bosque do Quati e os logradouros dos animais que habitam a unidade, além de alguns trechos de trilhas terrestres. Tudo acompanhado por um guia ou técnico do Bioparque, que explanou sobre os habitats naturais, além de oferecer segurança àqueles que têm mais idade.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. O local agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá e fica a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek. Além de educação ambiental, a unidade é um espaço social, que recebe ações que promovem o bem-estar dos macapaenses.
Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, ciclismo e tirolesa.





































Idosos do Abrigo São José participam de tarde de lazer no Bioparque


Foto: Júnior Dantas Seu Francisco de Assis Alves chegou animado ao Bioparque da Amazônia, um local de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. No auge dos 60 anos, seu Chico, como…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque ficará fechado para visitação durante semana de manutenção e cuidados com os animais*
*De 22 a 29 de novembro o espaço receberá serviços técnicos e de limpeza, além de avaliação de saúde dos animais.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 21 de novembro de 2021








O Bioparque da Amazônia ficará fechado durante uma semana para visitação do público em geral. De 22 a 29 de novembro, o espaço passará por adequações operacionais e técnicas. Em parceria com a Universidade Federal do Pará (UFPA), os animais que habitam o parque receberão cuidados de saúde. O funcionamento retornará na quarta-feira (1º), com meia-entrada para todos os visitantes.
O intuito do manejo será realizar procedimentos clínicos, hematológicos e parasitários dos animais do Bioparque. Todas as ações serão coordenadas por uma equipe de medicina veterinária da UFPA, com orientações da doutora em Ciências Veterinárias, Alessandra Scofield. A equipe técnica de fauna do parque ajudará em todo suporte necessário.
De acordo com o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto, estarão no parque nos próximos dias 10 profissionais do colegiado de medicina veterinária da universidade.
“Através dessa parceria teremos inúmeros benefícios aos animais soltos e também dos que vivem nos logradouros. Durante o manejo serão coletadas amostras biológicas dos macacos-aranhas e pregos, da onça-pintada, do jacaré, das antas, das aves e dos quatis. Além da coleta de carrapatos em áreas próximas aos recintos dos animais”, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
*Manutenção*
No campo das necessidades operacionais e técnicas, o parque receberá: manutenção nos logradouros e tanques; poda das árvores nas proximidades das trilhas terrestres; e serviços de limpeza em geral.
*Cuidados com os animais*
A Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia cuida de animais que não possuem condições de ressocialização ao seu habitat natural, oferecendo uma vida digna e confortável. A maioria das espécies são da classe de aves, mamíferos e répteis, oriundas de apreensões do Instituto Brasileiro do Meio Ambiente e dos Recursos Naturais Renováveis (Ibama) e Secretaria de Estado do Meio Ambiente (Sema).
“O nosso trabalho no parque é diário, pois lidamos com a vida dos animais. Nossa missão é deixá-los confortáveis e acolhidos. Um serviço fundamental para o andamento da unidade, que visa a preservação da biodiversidade. Além dos cuidados com os animais que não conseguem mais voltar ao seu habitat natural, realizamos a estabilização de três peixes-bois que foram resgatados, através de uma parceria com o Instituto Mamirauá”, explica o biólogo responsável do Bioparque, Breno Nery.
*Retorno*
O parque conta com atividades voltadas para educação ambiental e prática de esportes de aventura. As atividades de contemplação da biodiversidade local abertas ao público serão retomadas na próxima quarta-feira (1º), com meia-entrada para todos os visitantes. O funcionamento será das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
O Bioparque agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá e fica a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek.



















https://macapa.ap.gov.br/bioparque-...rante-semana-de-manutencao-e-cuidados-com-os- animais/


----------



## Amapá City

*Animais do Bioparque recebem atendimentos diferenciados durante semana de avaliação de saúde*
*Em parceria com um grupo de veterinários da Universidade Federal do Pará, a equipe de fauna do Bioparque realiza atendimentos clínicos nas espécies em manejo da unidade.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 27 de novembro de 2021








Os 79 animais do plantel do Bioparque da Amazônia recebem atenção diferenciada durante uma semana de avaliação de saúde. A intensificação nos atendimentos clínicos dos espécimes das classes de aves, mamíferos e répteis, tem como objetivo proporcionar ainda mais segurança e qualidade de vida aos animais, que já recebem diariamente cuidados específicos no parque, conforme determinações veterinárias.
Além dos animais em manejo, estão sendo avaliados também os quatis, que habitam livremente a área de 107 hectares de florestas do parque. Os atendimentos acontecem em parceria com uma equipe de medicina veterinária da Universidade Federal do Pará (UFPA).
O grupo de veterinários é coordenado pela doutora em Ciências Veterinárias, Alessandra Scofield. A equipe técnica de fauna auxilia todos os atendimentos, que consistem em procedimentos clínicos, hematológicos e parasitários dos animais da unidade.
“O procedimento consiste em coleta de amostras biológicas dos animais em manejo. Também estão sendo montadas armadilhas biológicas para captura de quatis livres, para a avaliação de saúde”, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
*Plantel do parque*
De acordo com o último inventário de fauna da unidade, o local conta com 79 animais em manejo. As espécies são oriundas de apreensões do Instituto Brasileiro do Meio Ambiente e dos Recursos Naturais Renováveis no Amapá (Ibama) e Secretaria de Estado do Meio Ambiente (Sema).
A maioria dos animais está estabelecido nos logradouros como fauna permanente, pois não possuem condições de ressocialização ao seu habitat natural. Eles são das classes de aves, mamíferos e répteis.
Na classe das aves, é realizado o manejo de araras vermelhas, maracanã, urubu rei e papagaio. Os mamíferos são macacos aranha e prego, anta, guariba e onça. Já os répteis são jabuti carumbé de pé vermelho, aperema, tartaruga da amazônia, tracajá e jacaré-açu.
Os animais de entrada mais recente estão passando por processos de estabilização, como o caso dos peixes-boi. Para isso, no primeiro semestre, o Bioparque assinou um acordo de cooperação técnica com o Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentável Mamirauá (IDSM), que garante recursos, desenvolve pesquisa científica e avança no tratamento de animais marinhos.
“Queremos o melhor para os animais, por isso visamos a preservação e a conexão deles com a natureza. Um cuidado diário, que consiste em dietas balanceadas por exemplo. Todo trabalho realizado pela equipe de fauna e proporciona conforto e acolhimento”, pontua o diretor do Bioparque.
*Retorno*
A visitação do público em geral ao Bioparque retorna na próxima quarta-feira (1º), com meia-entrada para todos. O funcionamento será das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. O parque agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá e fica a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek.





































Animais do Bioparque recebem atendimentos diferenciados durante semana de avaliação de saúde


Os 79 animais do plantel do Bioparque da Amazônia recebem atenção diferenciada durante uma semana de avaliação de saúde. A intensificação nos atendimentos clínicos dos espécimes das classes de aves…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Equipe de medicina veterinária promove pesquisa científica no Bioparque*
*O procedimento consiste na coleta de amostras biológicas dos 79 animais do plantel do parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 29 de novembro de 2021









De 24 a 29 de novembro o Bioparque da Amazônia recebeu pesquisadores da Universidade Federal do Pará (UFPA) que auxiliaram no manejo sanitário de diferentes espécies de animais que habitam a unidade. A equipe de medicina veterinária realizou exames e coletou materiais para estudos científicos sobre o bioma amazônico.
O manejo sanitário consiste em medidas que visam proporcionar aos animais ótimas condições de saúde. No Bioparque, foram estabelecidos protocolos anestésicos nos animais, uma atividade que necessita de um amplo conhecimento farmacológico. O objetivo era verificar a sanidade das diversas espécies do parque.
Todo o trabalho foi coordenado pela doutora Alessandra Scofield, do Instituto de Medicina Veterinária da UFPA, em parceria com a doutora Ana Paula Gering, da Universidade Federal do Norte do Tocantins. A equipe era composta também por pesquisadores da graduação de medicina veterinária e doutorandos do programa de pós-graduação em Saúde Animal na Amazônia.
“No parque estabelecemos protocolos anestésicos nas diferentes espécies silvestres do bioma amazônico. Também iniciamos estudos sobre doenças infecciosas e parasitárias que podem acometer esses animais, visando a prevenção”, explica a doutora Scofield.
“Esta parceria com o Bioparque é muito importante, porque prioriza o melhor manejo sanitário para todos os animais da unidade. Além disso, a partir do resultado desses estudos teremos informações essenciais acerca da saúde deles. Tudo isso será divulgado em diferentes níveis científicos”, complementa.
Durante os protocolos de saúde foram coletadas amostras de sangue, soro e de fezes, que auxiliarão no processo bioquímico e na pesquisa de hemoparasitas. A iniciativa deseja estudar as espécies e possíveis agentes etiológicos que podem ocorrer nos diferentes bioparques do bioma amazônico.
*Pesquisa no parque*
A promoção da pesquisa científica sobre a fauna e flora amazônica é uma das vertentes trabalhadas no Bioparque. Um exemplo disso consiste no acordo de cooperação técnica com a Fundação Oswaldo Cruz (Fiocruz), que prevê a criação de um Jardim Terapêutico Tucuju.
“O Bioparque é uma unidade que contempla vários ecossistemas, com trabalho de preservação da natureza. Desta forma, o incentivo científico é fundamental. Quero dizer que o parque está de portas abertas para as pesquisas científicas, principalmente as que promovam o bem-estar da nossa fauna e que resgate a flora amazônica”, finaliza o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.




























Equipe de medicina veterinária promove pesquisa científica no Bioparque


De 24 a 29 de novembro o Bioparque da Amazônia recebeu pesquisadores da Universidade Federal do Pará (UFPA) que auxiliaram no manejo sanitário de diferentes espécies de animais que habitam a unidad…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque reabre com meia-entrada para todos os públicos*
*O espaço retorna após uma semana de manutenção e cuidados com os animais.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 30 de novembro de 2021








O Bioparque da Amazônia tem uma novidade para os amantes da natureza: a unidade retorna com a visitação do público nesta quarta-feira (1º), dia de meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5,00 o ingresso. O ambiente conta com 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá, ficando a menos de 15 minutos do centro, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek.
“O benefício simbólico garante a meia-entrada para todos os públicos nas quartas-feiras, sem precisar apresentar documentos comprobatórios. Além disso, estamos retornando para o mês natalino, que promete ser cheio de novidades”, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
Para entrar no espaço é obrigatório o uso de máscara, que deve ser usada durante todo o passeio do visitante. As programações de contemplação da natureza e ecoturismo estarão disponíveis das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
*Atrações*
As trilhas terrestres proporcionam uma experiência única de contato com a natureza. Para quem ama caminhada, a Guarda Parque é a mais indicada, pois possuí 4 quilômetros de extensão. Na Pau-brasil, o visitante se encanta no Bosque do Quati, um espaço dedicado aos animais frequentes da unidade. Além disso, as trilhas Ressaca e Sacaca, de 700 metros cada, também proporcionam momentos fantásticos.
A Casa da Árvore costuma agradar as crianças. A atração foi construída a três metros do chão. Além do Jardim Sensorial, que é um espaço acessível para pessoas com dificuldade de locomoção.
Para os amantes de turismo de aventura, o parque possui trilha suspensa, arborismo, parede de escalada e tirolesa. São mais de 300 metros que possibilitam a observação de aves e outros animais que vivem na copa das árvores.
Os preços do circuito são por trecho: Arborismo R$15,00; Parede de escalada R$ 20,00; Tirolesa R$ 20,00; Trilha suspensa R$ 20,00.




























Bioparque reabre com meia-entrada para todos os públicos


O Bioparque da Amazônia tem uma novidade para os amantes da natureza: a unidade retorna com a visitação do público nesta quarta-feira (1º), dia de meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5,00 o ingresso. O amb…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Equipe do Bioparque faz visita técnica ao Centro de Reabilitação ZooUnama*
*O local é referência no resgate, reabilitação e soltura de peixes-boi.*
Por - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 3 de dezembro de 2021








A equipe técnica do Bioparque da Amazônia inicia nesta quarta-feira (1) uma agenda de visitas institucionais ao centro de reabilitação e manutenção de animais resgatados, do Zoológico da Universidade da Amazônia (ZooUnama), localizado em Santarém. A iniciativa deseja buscar uma cooperação com a instituição, tida como referência em manejo.
Com a visita, a equipe pretende conhecer novas técnicas de manejo, melhorando a estabilização dos peixes-boi que moram no Bioparque. Os animais foram resgatados em situações adversas no Amapá por órgãos ambientais e recebem cuidados nutricionais e de saúde no parque.
“Em reunião com a reitoria da Unama, articulamos uma possível cooperação técnica. Se tudo ocorrer bem, o parque terá um aperfeiçoamento nos cuidados dos mamíferos aquáticos. Já realizamos um trabalho de estabilização dos peixes-boi, junto com o Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentável Mamirauá, mas nossa intenção é que estes animais retornem ao seu habitat natural”, comenta o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
A agenda se estende até sexta-feira (3). Na oportunidade, a equipe fará visitas às instalações do centro de reabilitação de peixe-boi, para entender todos os procedimentos técnicos no que tange os cuidados desses mamíferos aquáticos, para servir como modelo de implantação no parque.




























Equipe do Bioparque faz visita técnica ao Centro de Reabilitação ZooUnama


A equipe técnica do Bioparque da Amazônia inicia nesta quarta-feira (1) uma agenda de visitas institucionais ao centro de reabilitação e manutenção de animais resgatados, do Zoológico da Universida…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Visitantes do Bioparque pagam meia-entrada na quarta-feira*
*O ambiente funcionará das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 7 de dezembro de 2021








Que tal aproveitar a folga no Bioparque da Amazônia? O ambiente conta com atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura. Nesta quarta-feira (8), ponto facultativo que celebra o Dia de Nossa Senhora Imaculada Conceição, a meia-entrada estará disponível a todos os públicos. O ingresso custa R$ 5,00 e garante um encontro com a natureza.
Para entrar no espaço é obrigatório o uso de máscara, que deve ser usada durante todo o passeio. O espaço funcionará das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
O Bioparque possui 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana, sendo um espaço que reflete a beleza da Amazônia. O local fica distante cerca de 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek.
‘’Nas quartas-feiras oferecemos meia-entrada a todos, como forma de garantir que a população vivencie essa aproximação com o meio ambiente. Por isso, convidamos a todos para as atrações do parque’’, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
*CONFIRA ABAIXO O QUE VOCÊ ENCONTRA NO BIOPARQUE:*
• Trilha Terrestre Guarda Parque (4 quilômetros);
• Trilha Terrestre Ressaca (700 metros);
• Trilha Terrestre Sacaca (700 metros);
• Trilha Terrestre da Onça (30 metros);
• Trilha Terrestre Pau-brasil (330 metros);
• Bosque do Quati;
• Ecótono (transição de dois ou mais ecossistemas);
• Jardim Sensorial (espaço acessível para pessoas com deficiência física e locomoção reduzida);
• Memorial das Orquídeas de Teresa Leite Chaves;
• Casa da Árvore (Construída a 3 metros do chão e pode ser utilizado por crianças);
• Jardim Amazônico (Cascata e Poço da Mãe D’água);
• Jardim dos Poetas.
*Circuito Aventura:*
• Arborismo: R$ 15,00
• Parede de escalada: R$ 20,00
• Tirolesa: R$ 20,00
• Trilha suspensa: R$ 20,00









Visitantes do Bioparque pagam meia-entrada na quarta-feira


Que tal aproveitar a folga no Bioparque da Amazônia? O ambiente conta com atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura. Nesta quarta-feira…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Alunos participam de momento de lazer no Bioparque da Amazônia*
*Além de incentivar a promoção da educação ambiental, o parque é um espaço social, que recebe ações que promovam o bem-estar dos visitantes.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 12 de dezembro de 2021



















Durante um momento de lazer no Bioparque da Amazônia, os estudantes da Escola Estadual Alberto Santos Dumont aprenderam noções de educação ambiental. O passeio realizado neste sábado (11) foi exclusivo para alunos que apresentam alguma deficiência.
A ação tinha como objetivo promover a inclusão e a difusão de conhecimento sobre preservação da natureza, por meio de passeio que percorreu as trilhas do parque e os espaços de convivência.
Segundo a coordenadora pedagógica da escola Alberto Santos, Francilane Góes, conhecer o Bioparque foi uma atividade pedagógica muito importante, pois promoveu a inclusão dos alunos com Transtorno do Espectro Autista, deficiências auditivas e visuais. Toda a ação foi planejada para comemorar o Dia Mundial das Pessoas com Deficiência, que ocorreu no dia 3 de dezembro.
‘’Fomos bem recebidos. Os estudantes ficaram maravilhados. O passeio trouxe muito conhecimento, agregando desenvolvimento intelectual, emocional, moral na construção e fortalecimento de laços, bem como o respeito à natureza e biodiversidade’’, destaca a coordenadora.
O parque é um espaço social que costuma receber instituições educacionais e sociais para visitas guiadas, como explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
“As visitas monitoradas oferecem roteiros distintos, adequados à faixa etária e necessidades dos alunos. No parque temos o Jardim Sensorial, que é um espaço acessível para pessoas com dificuldade de locomoção. Além das pranchas de comunicação aumentativa e alternativa, que são um instrumento de inclusão, instaladas nas proximidades do espaço de recreação e na via principal’’, detalha o diretor.
*Saiba como agendar visitas guiadas*
As visitas guiadas apresentam noções de educação ambiental, uma das vertentes trabalhadas no parque. O aprendizado é disseminado pelos guardas-parques e atende principalmente ao público infantil, de instituições de ensino públicas e privadas. O trabalho é destinado também a projetos sociais.
Para solicitar, as escolas precisam enviar um ofício à gerência do parque, pelo menos uma semana antes da data desejada, no e-mail [email protected]. No documento deve conter o nome da instituição e a quantidade de alunos que irão participar da excursão, bem como o nome dos professores responsáveis. Mais informações podem ser adquiridas pelo telefone (96) 99970-2084.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. O local possui 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana e fica a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, ciclismo e tirolesa.









Alunos participam de momento de lazer no Bioparque da Amazônia


Durante um momento de lazer no Bioparque da Amazônia, os estudantes da Escola Estadual Alberto Santos Dumont aprenderam noções de educação ambiental. O passeio realizado neste sábado (11) foi exclu…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Adolescentes da Casa Abrigo Marluza Araújo visitam Bioparque da Amazônia*
*Durante a programação houve troca de presentes doados por educadores e servidores do Ministério Público Estadual (MPE).*
Por Vithória Barreto - Secretaria Municipal de Assistência Social

Publicado em 23 de dezembro de 2021










Nesta quarta-feira (22), os adolescentes acolhidos pela Casa Abrigo Marluza Araújo participaram de uma visita guiada ao Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto. A programação teve o intuito de confraternizar e promover um contato dos jovens com a fauna e a flora presente no parque.
“Queríamos tirá-las um pouco do ambiente fechado do abrigo e dar novos ares a eles, que puderam conhecer mais sobre nossos biomas e cultura local, além da confraternização em grupo”, explicou a coordenadora do abrigo, Eliane Teixeira.
A jovem Mariana Gomes, de 15 anos, visitou o parque pela primeira vez e gostou da experiência.
“O parque é lindo e os animais são muito interessantes. Gostei da onça e dos macacos, e mais, porque estamos em um lugar diferente. Sobre os presentes, foi um momento muito especial e emocionante”, contou a adolescente.
Durante o lanche, os jovens puderam trocar presentes que foram doados pelos educadores sociais e servidores do Ministério Público Estadual (MPE).




























Adolescentes da Casa Abrigo Marluza Araújo visitam Bioparque da Amazônia


Nesta quarta-feira (22), os adolescentes acolhidos pela Casa Abrigo Marluza Araújo participaram de uma visita guiada ao Bioparque da Amazônia Arinaldo Gomes Barreto. A programação teve o intuito de…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Circuito aventura movimenta turismo radical no Bioparque*
*As atrações radicais trouxeram mais de 11 mil pessoas ao parque, conforme um levantamento realizado pela Amazônia ao Extremo.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 26 de dezembro de 2021



















Os aventureiros de plantão sabem muito bem a sensação de adrenalina, coração acelerado e friozinho na barriga. No Bioparque da Amazônia, um ambiente de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá, o turismo de aventura tem ganhado cada vez mais espaço.
De maio a dezembro, meses que o Bioparque esteve aberto para visitação do público, o circuito aventura do parque atraiu mais de 11 mil pessoas conforme um levantamento realizado pela Amazônia ao Extremo, empresa responsável pela prática de atividades de aventura de carácter recreativo.
“O circuito aventura é um termo utilizado para um espaço em que haja brinquedos radicais. No Bioparque, as atrações funcionam de forma individual, mas podem ser adquiridos combos. Quanto mais brinquedos de aventura, maior a emoção e diversão!”, explica o diretor administrativo da Amazônia ao Extremo, Fabio Moreira.
No Bioparque, as atividades radicais possibilitam a observação de aves e outros animais que vivem na copa das árvores. Um contato direto com a biodiversidade amazônica.
O circuito é composto por um paredão de escalada de 12 metros, uma trilha suspensa de 10 metros, 25 plataformas que dão acesso a desafios diferenciados sobre pontes suspensas, somando 380 metros de muita aventura. A aventura também é garantida na tirolesa, que conta com 12 metros a parte mais alta e um total de 270 de comprimento. A atração permite uma visão contemplativa dos biomas existentes no parque.
Para quem curte altura, o arborismo também está disponível. A escalada é realizada em uma árvore com mais de 30 metros, feita na vertical por cordas.








*Medidas de segurança*
Como toda e qualquer atividade radical, algumas medidas de segurança são essenciais para que o passeio seja o mais agradável possível.
“Seguimos as práticas estabelecidas para o turismo de aventura e somos afiliados a Associação Brasileira das Empresas de Ecoturismo e Turismo de Aventura. Por isso temos regras básicas, como por exemplo: pesar no máximo 110 kg, não usar acessórios grandes, pessoas com problemas cardíacos e mulheres grávidas não podem participar. Além disso, a trilha, o paredão e o arborismo só podem ser feitos com roupas adequadas”, finaliza o diretor Fábio.
Confira os preços:
• Arborismo: R$ 15,00
• Parede de escalada: R$ 20,00
• Tirolesa: R$ 20,00
• Trilha suspensa: R$ 20,00
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. O local fica a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura.









Circuito aventura movimenta turismo radical no Bioparque


Os aventureiros de plantão sabem muito bem a sensação de adrenalina, coração acelerado e friozinho na barriga. No Bioparque da Amazônia, um ambiente de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urba…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Visitas guiadas atraem mais de 8 mil pessoas para o Bioparque*
*A atração é destinada principalmente para excursões escolares, de instituições públicas e privadas, igrejas, ongs e outros.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 27 de dezembro de 2021








Já pensou em realizar um passeio diferente no Bioparque da Amazônia? Isso é possível através das visitas guiadas com os guardas-parques. O passeio busca apresentar noções de educação ambiental. Desde a reabertura do parque em maio até o mês de dezembro, a atração foi destaque na unidade, trazendo mais de 8 mil pessoas ao espaço, segundo um levantamento realizado pela administração da unidade.
A atração é gratuita destinada principalmente ao público infantil das escolas públicas e privadas. Mas também costuma atender integrantes de igrejas, ongs, diversos centros de assistência e projetos sociais. O objetivo de contribuir com a promoção da preservação da natureza e conservação das espécies.
O passeio de contemplação da fauna e flora amazônica percorre diferentes trechos do parque. Os roteiros são adequados à faixa etária dos visitantes, se no caso das excursões escolares, podem abordar questões relacionadas à fauna, à conservação, à botânica e à interferência do homem na natureza.
A visita monitorada tem aproximadamente 1 hora de duração. A atração inicia na entrada do parque, com as boas-vindas de profissional capacitado que explica o roteiro e instruções necessárias. O passeio percorre os logradouros dos animais, onde são explanadas as histórias desses habitantes do parque, o orquidário, jardim sensorial e finaliza no ecótono, um ambiente formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e áreas de ressaca.
*Saiba como agendar visitas guiadas*
Para solicitar, as instituições precisam enviar um ofício à gerência do parque, pelo menos uma semana antes da data desejada, no e-mail [email protected]. No documento deve conter o nome da instituição e a quantidade das pessoas que irão participar da excursão, bem como o nome dos responsáveis. Mais informações podem ser adquiridas pelo telefone (96) 99970-2084.
“O parque recebe duas turmas por turno, em média com 40 alunos. O passeio acontece de terça à sexta-feira, de forma gratuita. Lembrando que o uso de máscara de proteção é obrigatório durante todo o percurso”, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
Áreas visitadas
• Trilha terrestre Guarda Parque (4 quilômetros);
• Trilha terrestre Ressaca (700 metros);
• Trilha terrestre Sacaca (700 metros);
• Trilha terrestre da Onça (330 metros);
• Trilha terrestre Pau-brasil (330 metros);
• Ecótono
• Jardim Sensorial (espaço acessível para locomoção de pessoas com dificuldade de locomoção);
• Memorial das Orquídeas de Teresa Leite;
• Casa da Árvore (construída a 3 metros do chão);
• Jardim Amazônico: com cascata e Poço da Mãe D’água;
• Jardim dos Poetas.





































Visitas guiadas atraem mais de 8 mil pessoas para o Bioparque


Já pensou em realizar um passeio diferente no Bioparque da Amazônia? Isso é possível através das visitas guiadas com os guardas-parques. O passeio busca apresentar noções de educação ambiental. Des…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

O Bioparque da Amazônia não funcionará nos dias 31/12/2021 e 01/01/2022. Volta a funcionar em 02/01/2022.









Comunicado: feriado de ano novo no Bioparque


O Bioparque da Amazônia não funcionará nos dias 31/12 e 01/01, devido ao feriado de ano novo. As visitas ao parque estão liberadas novamente no domingo (02), das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Visitantes do Bioparque pagam meia-entrada no aniversário de Macapá*
*Parque conta com atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura.*
Por Aline Paiva - Fundação Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 3 de fevereiro de 2022







Bioparque da Amazônia | Foto: Arquivo/PMM
Macapá completa 264 anos e quem ganha o presente é a população. Nesta sexta-feira (4), os visitantes do Bioparque da Amazônia pagam meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5,00 pelo ingresso. A promoção estará disponível para todos os públicos. O espaço natural funcionará das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
O objetivo é trazer os macapaenses para comemorar o aniversário da cidade no parque, conhecido por ser um espaço natural formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e áreas de ressaca.
‘’Convidamos os macapaenses para homenagear a nossa cidade no parque. Estaremos com atividades de promoção a preservação do meio ambiente e para aqueles que gostam de esportes radicais, temos o circuito aventura, uma das atrações mais procuradas”, recomenda o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
Os visitantes poderão se encantar com o ambiente, que reflete a natureza amazônica. Lembrando que para entrar no espaço é obrigatório o uso de máscara de proteção, que deve ser usada durante todo o passeio.
*CONFIRA O QUE VOCÊ ENCONTRA NO BIOPARQUE:*

Trilha Terrestre Guarda Parque (4 quilômetros);
Trilha Terrestre Ressaca (700 metros);
Trilha Terrestre Sacaca (700 metros);
Trilha Terrestre da Onça (30 metros);
Trilha Terrestre Pau-brasil (330 metros);
Bosque do Quati;
Ecótono (transição de dois ou mais ecossistemas);
Jardim Sensorial (espaço acessível para pessoas com deficiência física e locomoção reduzida);
Memorial das Orquídeas de Teresa Leite Chaves;
Casa da Árvore (Construída a 3 metros do chão e pode ser utilizado por crianças);
Jardim Amazônico (Cascata e Poço da Mãe D’água);
Jardim dos Poetas.
*Circuito Aventura:*

Arborismo: R$ 15,00
Parede de escalada: R$ 20,00
Tirolesa: R$ 20,00
Trilha suspensa: R$ 20,00
Canoagem: R$ 20,00









Visitantes do Bioparque pagam meia-entrada no aniversário de Macapá


Bioparque da Amazônia | Foto: Arquivo/PMM Macapá completa 264 anos e quem ganha o presente é a população. Nesta sexta-feira (4), os visitantes do Bioparque da Amazônia pagam meia-entrada no valor d…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque protege a fauna amazônica; conheça os moradores da unidade*
*Parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 6 de fevereiro de 2022







Parque abriga diversas espécies de macacos | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha
A proteção da fauna amazônica é uma das vertentes trabalhadas no Bioparque, um espaço de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. Localizado a 15 minutos do centro da cidade, com acesso pela rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, o parque conta com 79 animais, das classes de aves, mamíferos e répteis.
Os moradores da unidade diariamente recebem cuidados especiais. A atenção diferenciada vem dos tratadores, veterinários e biólogos, que cuidam da parte nutricional e de saúde, proporcionando segurança e qualidade de vida aos animais.
‘’A maioria dos animais estão em manejo permanente, ou seja, não possuem condições de ressocialização ao seu habitat natural. As espécies são oriundas de apreensões do Instituto Brasileiro do Meio Ambiente [Ibama] e da Secretaria de Estado do Meio Ambiente [Sema]. Além disso, cuidamos dos quatis que vivem livres na vegetação local’’, explica o biólogo responsável do parque, Breno Nery.
*Conheça os moradores*:
*Aves*
O morador mais antigo do Bioparque é um urubu-rei, com aproximadamente 44 anos de idade. O animal chegou ao espaço em 1993, em bom estado de saúde, apenas com uma deficiência na visão. Na natureza, eles recebem este nome devido o porte grande, bico poderoso e hierarquia na hora da alimentação.
Na classe das aves, também é realizado o manejo de araras vermelhas, maracanãs e de um papagaio.





















Animais costumam transitar livremente dentro de espaços adequados | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha

*Mamíferos
O* parque conta com três antas, a fêmea Tacha e seus dois filhos, Bil e Alfredinho. O animal é considerado o maior mamífero terrestre da América Latina e atualmente corre risco de extinção. Por ser herbívoro, a alimentação é rica em fibras, frutas e sementes.
Outro morador é o Fera, uma onça pitada que chegou ao Bioparque há cerca de 1 ano e meio. O felino tem aproximadamente 6 anos de idade e apenas 10% da visão, por isso recebe uma atenção diferenciada no local, com uma alimentação balanceada para o seu porte.
O Bioparque realiza um trabalho de estabilização de três peixes-boi. Para isso, no primeiro semestre de 2021, foi assinado um acordo de cooperação técnica com o Instituto de Desenvolvimento Sustentável Mamirauá, que garante recursos, desenvolve pesquisa científica e auxilia no tratamento de animais marinhos.
Ainda na classe dos mamíferos, o parque cuida de macacos aranhas e pregos e de uma guariba.
*Répteis*
Os répteis são dominante no local. Um exemplo é o jacaré-açu que foi resgatado em 2020 na orla de Macapá. Ele tem aproximadamente 3 metros de comprimento, por isso fica em um espaço arejado, recebendo todos os cuidados necessários.
Os jabutis carumbé de pé vermelho, aperemas, tartarugas da Amazônia e tracajás também são a sensação do parque.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, canoagem e tirolesa. Durante todo o passeio é obrigatório o uso de máscara de proteção.





















Alimentação é balanceada de acordo com as espécies | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha









Bioparque protege a fauna amazônica; conheça os moradores da unidade


Parque abriga diversas espécies de macacos | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha A proteção da fauna amazônica é uma das vertentes trabalhadas no Bioparque, um espaço de 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área u…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque da Amazônia cria corredor natural de orquídeas nativas*
*Projeto iniciado em fevereiro distribuirá espécies amapaenses em áreas abertas do parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social
Publicado em 20 de fevereiro de 2022







Fátima Almeida cuida das orquídeas nativas no Bioparque | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia prepara um novo espaço natural para as orquídeas nativas. O corredor da biodiversidade abrigará diferentes espécies das plantas conhecidas por suas variadas formas de tamanhos, cores e perfumes. A Trilha das Orquídeas está na fase inicial de transformação.
A ideia é que os visitantes possam conhecer as espécies nativas da amazônia expostas livremente nas árvores durante o percurso. Lembrando que o Bioparque já possui uma ecoatrativo destinado a admiração das plantas que compõem a família _Orchidaceae,_ o Orquidário Municipal Teresa Leite Chaves.
O trabalho socioambiental iniciou em fevereiro. Será feito um mapeamento específico para identificar as espécies, com a preservação no próprio tronco. Até o final de março o espaço estará finalizado.
‘’Teremos um grande expositor em habitat natural. Neste primeiro momento, plantamos em doze árvores, mas ampliaremos com mais dezessete. Além disso, faremos o processo de identificação das orquídeas em plaquinhas. O local se chamará trilha das orquídeas justamente para os turistas observarem a biodiversidade florestal’’, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.







Espécie orquídea em uma árvore do percurso | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

A área atenderá a parte de botânica do parque, trabalhando noções de educação ambiental com os visitantes. O projeto está sendo executado com o auxílio da Associação de Orquidófilos do Estado do Amapá.
‘’Começamos plantando a _epidendrum nocturnum, dimerandra emarginata, scaphyglottis prolifera, cebollata e aspásia_ nas árvores do circuito. Todas espécies Macapaenses. Transformaremos em uma trilha ecológica para assim fazer com que as pessoas conheçam, valorizem e preservem o que nós temos de bonito’’, complementa a agente de defesa ambiental, Fátima Maria Almeida.














Espécies da Trilha das Orquídeas são todas de origem macapaense | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

*Localização*
No momento, o espaço natural fica dentro da Trilha da Onça, fazendo fronteira com o Jardim Sensorial e a área do Jardim Terapêutico Tucuju, que está em fase de implantação através de parceria científica com a Fundação Oswaldo Cruz (Fiocruz) e Instituto de Pesquisas Científicas e Tecnológicas do Estado do Amapá (Iepa).
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá e está localizado a 15 minutos do centro da cidade, com acesso pela rodovia Josmar Chaves. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, canoagem e tirolesa. Durante todo o passeio é obrigatório o uso de máscara de proteção.














Circuito da biodiversidade é localizado na Trilha da Onça | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM









Bioparque da Amazônia cria corredor natural de orquídeas nativas


Fátima Almeida cuida das orquídeas nativas no Bioparque | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia prepara um novo espaço natural para as orquídeas nativas. O corredor da biodiversidade abr…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Confira a programação ecológica do Bioparque na terça-feira de carnaval em Macapá*
*Parque abre com entrada no valor de R$ 10; data também marca o Dia Mundial do Turismo Ecológico.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 28 de fevereiro de 2022







Crianças poderão participar de concurso simbólico de fantasia | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia estará aberto para visitação no ponto facultativo de Carnaval, celebrado na terça-feira, 1º de março. A data também marca o Dia Mundial do Turismo Ecológico. Pensando nisso, a unidade prepara uma programação diversificada, com atrações que evidenciem a importância do meio ambiente e de cultural para o público infantil.
O espaço, que é formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e áreas de ressaca funcionará das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. A entrada custará o valor de R$ 10.
Na parte da manhã, as atrações serão focadas na conscientização ambiental. A abertura contará com blitz educativa no estacionamento do parque, com distribuição de mudas para motoristas e visitantes. Para quem gosta de caminhada, terá visita guiada na trilha Guarda-Parque até o Biocamping.
No ramo cultural, a garotada pode se divertir com brincadeiras e concurso de fantasia. Além disso, a artista Tábita Pires fará uma exposição.







Bioparque da Amazônia fica na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

Lembrando que o uso de máscara é obrigatório durante todo o passeio do visitante, como explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
‘’A abertura na folga deseja proporcionar um momento de lazer para a população, seguindo os protocolos de segurança contra a Covid-19. Teremos atividades para todos os gostos, além das já existentes no parque. Por isso, convidamos as famílias para prestigiar’’, pontua.
*Programação*
8h – Abertura com distribuição de mudas e blitz educativa no estacionamento do parque
9h – Exposição cultural da artista Tábita Pires
9h – Exposição das Orquídeas com Sociedade Amapaense de Orquidologia e Orquidofilia (Soamor)
10h – Caminhada ecológica na trilha Guarda-Parque
11h – Plantação de mudas no Biocamping
15h30 – Brincadeiras e concurso simbólico da melhor fantasia kids
16h20 – Encerramento















Programação conta com distribuição de mudas | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM









Confira a programação ecológica do Bioparque na terça-feira de carnaval em Macapá


Crianças poderão participar de concurso simbólico de fantasia | Foto: Arquivo/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia estará aberto para visitação no ponto facultativo de Carnaval, celebrado na terça-feir…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Conheça as trilhas naturais do Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá
Parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 1 de março de 2022







Bioparque da Amazônia fica localizado na rodovia JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM
O Bioparque da Amazônia é um espaço natural localizado em área urbana de Macapá, com acesso pela rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto. Para os amantes de ecoturismo sustentável, o parque possui um ambiente perfeito para momentos marcantes de contato com a biodiversidade da região norte.
No Dia Mundial do Turismo Ecológico, comemorado nesta terça-feira,1º de março, que tal conhecer a unidade de uma maneira diferenciada? A data marca a proximidade com atividades que promovam a vivência e o conhecimento sobre o meio ambiente. A dica é aproveitar as seis trilhas naturais presentes no local.
‘’As trilhas ecológicas são divididas entre terrestres e aquática, disponíveis para a prática de caminhadas, contemplação do corredor da biodiversidade amazônica, observação dos animais e passeio de canoa, com a opção de auxílio de monitores’’, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.







Início da trilha central conta com um mapa do parque | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM
*Veja as aventuras disponíveis em cada trilha:
Guarda-parque*
Com 4 quilômetros de extensão, a trilha Guarda-Parque é a maior na modalidade terrestre. Uma ótima pedida para quem curte caminhar ouvindo o canto dos pássaros ou barulho da floresta.
No início do percurso, é possível conhecer a Casa da Árvore, construída a 3 metros do chão. O espaço é indicado para as crianças, com capacidade de até 15 pessoas.
*Central*
A trilha central possui um calçamento em blocos de concreto no formato hexagonal, com piso tátil direcional, facilitando a acessibilidade de pessoas com dificuldade de locomoção e visual. No caminho o visitante pode conhecer o logradouro das aves, a maloca e locais para fotos.
*Sacaca*
Recebe este nome em homenagem a Raimundo dos Santos Souza, o mestre Sacaca. O grande pesquisador de plantas medicinais criou a trilha, com trajeto de 700 metros.
No local encontra-se o Jardim Sensorial, um espaço acessível para pessoas com dificuldade de locomoção. O ambiente dispõe de um quilômetro de extensão, superfície tátil fixada no chão e cordas para guiar pessoas com deficiência visual.
A trilha finaliza no Meliponário, que promove o manejo da fauna de abelhas sem ferrão. O ecoatrativo destaca a importância dos animais para o mundo, no viés da conscientização e preservação do meio ambiente.














Placas de instruções em cada trilha | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM
*Ressaca*
No início do percurso encontra-se o Jardim Amazônico, que contém uma cascata denominada Poço da Mãe D’água. Além de uma trilha aquática com 2, 6 quilômetros, que pode ser percorrida de canoa.
*Onça*
A trilha na versão terrestre abrange 330 metros. Nela o visitante pode conhecer o logradouro da Onça Pintada e corredor natural de orquídeas nativas, um projeto em andamento que abrigará diferentes espécies das plantas.
*Pau-Brasil*
Com 330 metros de distância, a trilha concentra grande parte dos logradouros com os animais que habitam o parque. Nos espaços vivem antas, macacos aranhas e pregos, jabutis e uma guariba.
Para quem gosta de turismo sustentável, a trajeto dá acesso ao circuito aventura, com arborismo e trilha suspensa.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, canoagem e tirolesa. Durante todo o passeio é obrigatório o uso de máscara de proteção.














Bioparque possui 6 trilhas ecológicas | Fotos: Arquivo/PMM









Conheça as trilhas naturais do Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá


Bioparque da Amazônia fica localizado na rodovia JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia é um espaço natural localizado em área urbana de Macapá, com acesso pela rodovia Josmar Chaves P…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*‘Viemos conhecer as orquídeas’, diz visitante durante programação ecológica no Bioparque*
*Data marca o Dia Mundial do Turismo Ecológico.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 1 de março de 2022







Agente ambiental Fátima Maria | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM
A chuva não estragou a terça-feira de carnaval da Graciana Viana Costa de Dumora e do Jean Michel Dumora. O casal aproveitou a folga para visitar o Bioparque da Amazônia, que abriu neste 1º de março para celebrar o Dia Mundial do Turismo Ecológico, com uma programação especial voltada para educação ambiental.
Depois de muitos anos na França, o casal veio para Macapá, cidade da família da Graciana. Uma história de amor marcada pela paixão por orquídeas, plantas conhecidas por suas variadas formas e perfumes.
‘’Viemos conhecer as orquídeas do Bioparque. Meu marido sempre me presenteia com uma no nosso aniversário de casamento, pois sabe que gosto de plantas. Acordamos cedo para vir até a exposição. Depois de 45 anos estou de volta ao Amapá. É nossa primeira vez no parque’’, conta Graciana.







Jean e Graciana um casal apaixonado por orquídeas | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM
A exposição de diversas espécies de orquídeas foi realizada pela Sociedade Amapaense de Orquidologia e Orquidofilia (Soamor), em parceria com o Bioparque. As plantas de diferentes espécies híbridas foram exibidas na maloca do espaço, com acesso pela trilha central.
‘’Ao longo do dia iremos explicar as várias formas de cultivar orquídeas. As nativas da Amazônia estão dentro do Orquidário Municipal Terezinha Chaves e ao longo da trilha das orquídeas, um projeto que já está em fase de finalização. Neste período as plantas começam a florescer, pois estamos no inverno, considerado o melhor período para se cultivar devido ao clima agradável’’, explica a agente de defesa ambiental, Fátima Maria Almeida.
*Turismo ecológico*
Mesmo no inverno amazônico, passeio bom é o que rende para a família toda, como comenta a secretária executiva Ana Viana, de 47 anos. Mãe de uma criança de 7 anos, ela cumpriu a promessa de trazer o pequeno David Viana para visitar o parque.
‘’Sou do Amapá, mas nunca tinha vindo aqui. Trouxe o meu filho para olhar as flores, os animais, ter esse contato com o meio ambiente. Mesmo com a chuva está dando para curtir um pouquinho. Vamos ficar até mais tarde, pois ele quer ver a onça pintada’’, destaca Ana.














Ana e David visitaram o parque pela primeira vez | Fotos: Rogério Lameira/PMM
*Programação*
Além da exposição das orquídeas, a programação ecológica contou com uma blitz educativa no estacionamento do Bioparque, localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK. Os motoristas, e os visitantes do espaço, receberam mudas das plantas ornamentais como gesto sustentável, evitando o uso de papel na natureza.
‘’Abrimos o parque, de maneira excepcional, nesta terça-feira para receber as famílias na folga de carnaval. O objetivo era evidenciar a importância do meio ambiente para sociedade, com um trabalho voltado para conscientização. Lembrando que na quarta-feira seguimos com as ecoatrações, inclusive com meia-entrada para todos os públicos’’, pontua o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço que agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá e funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura. Durante todo o passeio é obrigatório o uso de máscara de proteção.





















Programação contou com distribuição de mudas | Fotos: Rogério Lameira/PMM









‘Viemos conhecer as orquídeas’, diz visitante durante programação ecológica no Bioparque


Agente ambiental Fátima Maria | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM A chuva não estragou a terça-feira de carnaval da Graciana Viana Costa de Dumora e do Jean Michel Dumora. O casal aproveitou a folga …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Crianças aproveitam terça-feira de Carnaval com lazer no Bioparque, em Macapá*
*Espaço recebeu crianças fantasiadas, que dedicaram o dia para se divertir e relaxar ao ar livre.*
Por Paula Monteiro - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 1 de março de 2022







Garoto aproveitou a terça-feira de Carnaval para se divertir no Bioparque | Foto: Bioparque/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia foi o destino escolhido pela criançada para comemorar a terça-feira de Carnaval, 1º de março, em Macapá. Os pequenos vestiram a sua melhor fantasia e aproveitaram o dia de folga para brincar e passear com a família, em contato com a natureza. Por conta do tempo chuvoso, o concurso de fantasias foi suspenso, mas nada tirou a alegria das famílias.





















Famílias se divertiram no Bioparque da Amazônia I Foto: Bioparque/PMM

As atividades também marcam o Dia Mundial do Turismo Ecológico, comemorado nesta terça-feira,1º de março. Ao longo do dia, o Bioparque (que é formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e áreas de ressaca) realizou uma programação especial visando a conscientização ambiental com distribuição de mudas e blitz educativa, exposição cultural, de orquídeas, caminhada ecológica, além de plantação de mudas no Biocamping.














Visitantes tiveram a oportunidade de conhecer de perto diferentes espécies de orquídeas I Fotos: Rogério Lameira/PMM

*Bioparque*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, lazer e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, canoagem e tirolesa. O local possui seis trilhas naturais, que propiciam experiências únicas em contato com a natureza.







Mesmo com o dia chuvoso, famílias escolheram o Bioparque como destino no recesso de Carnaval I Foto: Bioparque/PMM

*Bioparque da Amazônia*
O espaço funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. O local possui 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana e fica a 15 minutos do centro de Macapá, com acesso pela Rodovia Juscelino Kubitschek. Durante todo o passeio é obrigatório o uso de máscara de proteção.









Crianças aproveitam terça-feira de Carnaval com lazer no Bioparque, em Macapá


Garoto aproveitou a terça-feira de Carnaval para se divertir no Bioparque | Foto: Bioparque/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia foi o destino escolhido pela criançada para comemorar a terça-feira de Carnav…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Mamíferos aquáticos do Bioparque recebem tratamento diferenciado em Macapá*
*Três peixes-bois estão em estabilização no parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 13 de março de 2022







Peixes-bois estão em estabilização no parque | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

Uma cooperação técnica entre o Bioparque da Amazônia e o Instituto Mamirauá vem ajudando a cuidar de três filhotes de peixes-bois chamados, carinhosamente, de Buriti, Perpétua e Fazendinha. Os animais, ameaçados de extinção, foram resgatados em situação de vulnerabilidade no Amapá.
O trio passa pelo período de estabilização, quando o animal é acompanhado após o resgate, até que seja encaminhado a um centro especializado. Eles não estão disponíveis para visitação no Bioparque, pois recebem uma atenção diferenciada para serem devolvidos ao ambiente natural.
“A cooperação técnica desenvolve pesquisa científica e avança no tratamento desses animais aquáticos. A intenção é garantir que a estadia deles dentro do parque seja a mais confortável possível”, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
Neste processo, o Instituto Mamirauá, por intermédio do Grupo de Pesquisa em Mamíferos Aquáticos Amazônicos (GPMAA) e da Rede de Pesquisa e Conservação de Sirênios no Estuário Amazônico (SEA), promove a orientação técnica, enquanto o Bioparque avalia e executa as atividades essenciais à manutenção dos animais.
*Cuidados*
Os peixes-bois são os únicos mamíferos aquáticos herbívoros. No parque, a dieta deles é balanceada e supervisionada por profissionais capacitados, como explica a bióloga e pesquisadora associada ao Mamirauá, Danielle Lima.
“A dieta foi formulada por veterinários e zootecnistas, de modo a garantir que os animais recebam um alimento de melhor qualidade. Como ainda são filhotes, recebem um leite especial. Além disso, plantas aquáticas da região são disponibilizadas diariamente”, detalha.














Manoel Raimundo trabalha diretamente com os animais no parque | Foto: Arquivo/Bioparque

Os animais também contam com uma rotina de avaliação biomédica mensal ou de acordo com a necessidade. Na última verificação, Perpétua, de 22 meses de idade, mediu 181,5 cm e pesou 110kg. Já a Buriti, com 17 meses, apresentou 185,5 cm e 131kg. A mais nova, Fazendinha, está com 127cm e 51kg com 7 meses de vida.
“Nestas ocasiões, os técnicos de ambas as instituições realizam, em conjunto, a avaliação clínica, o registro de medidas corporais, peso e a colheita de sangue dos animais para análise laboratorial. Todo este cuidado é necessário para prevenir doenças ou tratá-las”, complementa a bióloga Danielle.
O tratador Manoel Raimundo Sanches Pinto, de 55 anos, é um dos profissionais do parque que realiza trabalho de supervisão diária, que começa às 6h30 da manhã, com observação dos filhotes, preparação do leite e limpeza do espaço.
“Temos que ter cuidado e saber trabalhar com os peixes-bois. Preparamos o leite e alimentamos nas mamadeiras, sem fazer barulho porque não pode. Também damos remédio, se necessário. Tudo é anotado em uma planilha. Chegamos cedinho no parque e já verificamos se eles estão normais, caso estejam curvados ou apresentarem algum problema, informamos imediatamente aos veterinários ou biólogos”, explica o tratador.







Dieta nutricional foi formulada por veterinários e zootecnistas | Foto: Arquivo/Bioparque

*Capacitação*
Os peixes-bois em estabilização são animais que precisam de constante monitoramento. Para isso, os profissionais que atuam com eles precisam de alinhamentos para aprimorar os conhecimentos.
O último treinamento teve como público-alvo os tratadores de peixes-bois do parque, por serem considerados peças fundamentais na garantia da saúde e bem-estar dos animais em cativeiro.
A capacitação foi realizada por membros da SEA e do GPMAA, com abordagens direcionadas a questões de ecologia das espécies de peixe-boi presentes na região, requisitos necessários para uma estabilização, que incluíram informações acerca do manejo sanitário e nutricional, além de orientações sobre o reconhecimento de alterações comportamentais que possam ser apresentadas pelos animais, indicando a necessidade de intervenções e comunicação entre os colaboradores.














Capacitação para os tratadores foi realizada pelo Mamirauá | Foto: Arquivo/Bioparque









Mamíferos aquáticos do Bioparque recebem tratamento diferenciado em Macapá


Peixes-bois estão em estabilização no parque | Foto: Arquivo/PMM Uma cooperação técnica entre o Bioparque da Amazônia e o Instituto Mamirauá vem ajudando a cuidar de três filhotes de peixes-bo…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*FOTOS: no Dia dos Animais, conheça os moradores do Bioparque da Amazônia*
*Parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.*
Por - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 14 de março de 2022
Onça, jacaré, antas, macacos, quatis, jabutis e tracajás, são alguns dos moradores do Bioparque da Amazônia, um espaço natural com 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. No Dia Nacional dos Animais, comemorado nesta segunda-feira (14), conheça a diversidade da fauna presente no parque.























































































FOTOS: no Dia dos Animais, conheça os moradores do Bioparque da Amazônia


Onça, jacaré, antas, macacos, quatis, jabutis e tracajás, são alguns dos moradores do Bioparque da Amazônia, um espaço natural com 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. No Dia …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Em Macapá, Bioparque recebe exposição cultural que realça a beleza amazônica*
*Cores Que Encantam ficará disponível durante às quartas-feiras de março, dia de meia-entrada no parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 16 de março de 2022







Exposição Cores que Encantam estará disponível às quartas-feiras de março | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia recebe a exposição cultural ‘Cores Que Encantam’, da artista plástica e violoncelista Tabita Pires Silva, com obras que retratam as belezas naturais da região norte, em tons vibrantes e traços em relevo.
A mostra está disponível para visitação às quartas-feiras de março, dia de meia-entrada no parque, no valor de R$ 5,00 o ingresso para todos os públicos. As telas estão expostas no espaço do Jardim dos Poetas, com acesso pela Trilha do Sacaca.
‘’O parque é um espaço social que vai além do turismo ecológico. Trabalhamos também com o incentivo à cultura. A exposição pretende proporcionar ao visitante um momento que exalta o meio ambiente. Os quadros ficam disponíveis em meio a natureza presente no local’’, destaca o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.







Artista plástica Tabita Pires | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

As telas retratam a essência amazônica em cores vibrantes de amarelo, azul, vermelho, verde, roxo e marrom. As tonalidades dão vida a avifauna tropical, com beija-flor-brilho-de-fogo, araras das espécies vermelha e canindé.
Um trabalho desenvolvido pela jovem Tabita Pires Silva, de 22 anos, filha do consagrado artista plástico Reginaldo Moraes. A exposição nasceu de um desejo de compartilhar as emoções.
“Sou vegetariana e sempre gostei de animais. Então resolvi pintá-los. Vejo as pigmentações, a paleta de cores e assim vou criando ideias. Aprendo com a imagem do pássaro para tela, seja com as sombras ou tons mais claros e escuros’’, conta a artista.





















Telas ilustram o colorido da Amazônia | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM
*Obras*
No Bioparque, os visitantes poderão apreciar três telas com traçados mais realistas, sejam com a plumagem em relevo ou linhas mais firmes. Um trabalho que reflete o dom das artes plásticas, vindo da genética, mas com despertar artístico na pandemia da Covid-19.
O primeiro quadro, que ilustra duas araras, foi pintado em 2020. Os outros dois retratam espécies de beija-flor, ilustrados em 2021. Além das três telas, será exposto o trabalho de pintura em um vaso, desenvolvido em homenagem à lenda amazônica do tajá.
‘’Fiquei apaixonada pelas duas araras, porque tem um carinho. Foi a primeira vez que pintei penas e demorou um mês para ficar pronto, pois a emoção expressa nas cores e nos traços. A segunda é de dois beija-flor-brilho-de-fogo, que tem uma pigmentação impressionante. A terceira é de outra espécie de beija-flor, que possui nas penas do peito uma propriedade que fica holográfica’’, explica a artista empolgada.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço, que agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá, fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK.
O local funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura.














Exposição é realizada no Bioparque da Amazônia, na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM









Em Macapá, Bioparque recebe exposição cultural que realça a beleza amazônica


Exposição Cores que Encantam estará disponível às quartas-feiras de março | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia recebe a exposição cultural ‘Cores Que Encantam’, da artista plástica e …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Trilha aquática do Bioparque faz passeio pela biodiversidade amazônica em Macapá*
*Atração ecológica consiste em tour de canoa na Ressaca do Tacacá.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 20 de março de 2022







Condutores da Aventura guiam todo o passeio aquático | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM
O barulho das águas, o canto dos pássaros, a vegetação nativa de áreas de ressaca, uma imensidão de biodiversidade presente em um passeio fluvial dentro do Bioparque da Amazônia, espaço natural localizado em perímetro urbano de Macapá. A trilha aquática proporciona a sensação de pertencimento com as tradições da região norte.
A trilha aquática Ressaca do Tacacá é de arrancar suspiros. No inverno amazônico, o lago dentro do parque enche, permitindo o passeio fluvial, com distância de 2,6 quilômetros, de contemplação da natureza.
Uma oportunidade para conhecer de canoa a flora e fauna de um dos ecossistemas mais importantes da zona urbana de Macapá. O passeio está disponível de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A atração custa R$ 20 é realizada pela Amazônia ao Extremo, empresa responsável pela prática de atividades de aventura de caráter recreativo dentro do Bioparque.







Visitante precisa estar devidamente equipado com colete salva-vidas | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM

*Localização*
A trilha fica dentro do Écotono, um espaço de encontro de ecossistemas. O acesso se dá pelo Jardim Amazônico, passando da cascata e do Poço da Mãe D’água, seguindo a caminhada na passarela até um trapiche onde ficam os condutores de aventura.
No local são repassadas todas as informações referentes ao percurso, além de instruções sobre a segurança. O visitante precisa estar devidamente equipado com colete salva-vidas, como explica o condutor de aventura, Valdeci Gomes Dias, de 43 anos.
“Não são permitidas viagens solos, mesmo que o visitante saiba remar, tem que estar acompanhado do guia e devidamente protegido. No caminho é possível observar a natureza, os pássaros, peixes, vitória-régia e mururé. Além disso, ele tem a opção de ir e voltar na canoa ou pela trilha terrestre do Biocamping, acompanhado de um guarda-parque”, detalha.







Passeio de canoa é realizado na trilha Ressaca do Tacacá, no Bioparque | Fotos: Rogério Lameira/PMM

*Bioparque da Amazônia*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
O espaço natural é formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e campos inundados (áreas de ressaca). Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, canoagem e tirolesa.




























Durante o trajeto é possível observar a vegetação nativa das áreas de ressaca | Fotos: Rogério Lameira/PMM









Trilha aquática do Bioparque faz passeio pela biodiversidade amazônica em Macapá


Condutores da Aventura guiam todo o passeio aquático | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM O barulho das águas, o canto dos pássaros, a vegetação nativa de áreas de ressaca, uma imensidão de biodiversidade p…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Dia do Contador de História terá lazer para crianças no Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá*
*Programação conta com apresentação cultural do ‘’Tio Nescau’’, no Jardim dos Poetas.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 19 de março de 2022







Programação conta com participação de alunos da rede municipal | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

No domingo (20), o suspense estará presente no Bioparque da Amazônia, que em parceria da Secretaria Municipal de Educação (Semed), prepara um momento mágico para o público infantil. Mitos, lendas, contos serão narrados durante uma programação especial em alusão ao Dia Internacional do Contador de História.
A atividade quer incentivar a criatividade dos pequenos. O momento de lazer será realizado no novo espaço cultural do parque, uma cabana singela de madeira localizada no Jardim dos Poetas, com acesso pela Trilha Sacaca.
A diversão começa às 9h30 com a apresentação cultural do professor Fábio Souza, também conhecido como Tio Nescau. O riso será item obrigatório para a garotada durante uma manhã cheia de histórias e surpresas.
‘’É tão bom ouvir uma história bem legal e divertida, ainda mais quando se tem um profissional que interpreta. As crianças ficam fascinadas, pois parece que o conto vira realidade. Buscamos essa sensação na programação de domingo. Queremos sorrisos largos’’, comenta o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.
Além disso, cerca de 30 alunos da Escola Municipal Caetano Dias Tomaz, localizada no bairro Fazendinha, participarão da programação no parque. As ações que integram as instituições de ensino municipais fazem parte do projeto Circuito do Conhecimento, desenvolvido pela Semed.







Cabana em madeira é o mais novo espaço cultural do Bioparque | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM

*Poesia no parque*
No período da tarde, a partir das 15h, o Jardim dos Poetas também recebe uma atração cultural. A artista amapaense Carla Nobre fará declarações de poesia destinada ao público em geral.
*Bioparque*
É uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço, que agrega três biomas presentes no Amapá, fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK e funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura.














Alunos participarão da programação dinâmica no parque | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM









Dia do Contador de História terá lazer para crianças no Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá


Programação conta com participação de alunos da rede municipal | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM No domingo (20), o suspense estará presente no Bioparque da Amazônia, que em parceria da Secretaria Municip…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*‘Histórias ajudam a ensinar coisas boas’, diz mãe durante programação educativa no Bioparque da Amazônia*
*Dia Internacional do Contador de Histórias contou com uma programação especial para o público infantil.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 20 de março de 2022







Lindaci Pacheco ao lado dos filhos Ana Beatriz e Pedro Eduardo | Foto: Aline Paiva/PMM

‘’Histórias ajudam a ensinar coisas boas’’, disse Lindaci Pacheco, de 29 anos, mãe de dois alunos da Escola Municipal Caetano Dias Tomaz, durante a programação educativa realizada no Bioparque da Amazônia. Neste domingo (20), Dia Internacional do Contador de Histórias, a criançada viveu um momento mágico no parque.
Lindaci é mãe da pequena Ana Beatriz, de 8 anos, e do Pedro Eduardo, de 6 anos, que tem autismo. A dona de casa foi convidada pela escola a participar da atividade, uma forma de integrar a comunidade escolar com as famílias.
‘’Sou mãe de uma criança autista e sei que as histórias são boas, ajudam a explicar certas coisas do dia a dia. Meu filho enxerga o mundo de outra forma, por isso acho importantes esses tipos de atividades. Já viemos outras vezes no Bioparque e as crianças adoram’’, conta.














Professora Jane e alunos da escola Caetano Tomaz | Fotos: Aline Paiva/PMM

Cerca de 15 alunos participaram da programação pedagógica, feita com intuito de incentivar a criatividade. As ações que integram as instituições de ensino municipais fazem parte do projeto Circuito do Conhecimento, desenvolvido pela Secretaria Municipal de Educação (Semed).
A professora Jane Silva Lopes, que trabalha há 23 anos na Escola Caetano Tomaz, destaca que ações fora do ambiente escolar são importantes para o desenvolvimento das crianças.
“Trazer os alunos para um ambiente externo é necessário, principalmente agora com a melhora da pandemia, pois crianças ficaram muito tempo em casa. A visita no Bioparque possibilita conhecimento, tanto ambiental e hoje cultural, com a contação de histórias”, comenta.














Contadores de Histórias Izete e Tio Nescal | Fotos: Aline Paiva/PMM

*Programação*
Os contadores de histórias Fábio Souza, conhecido como ‘Tio Nescal’, e Izete Souza, especialista em gestão escolar, foram os responsáveis pela manhã cheia de surpresas.
“Hoje no nosso dia me sinto feliz em proporcionar este momento lúdico para as crianças. Contamos histórias educativas, para que elas adquiram uma mensagem para vida. Nossa função é proporcionar um faz de conta, deixando as crianças viverem este momento tão especial que é a infância”, ressalta Tio Nescal.
A apresentação cultural aconteceu nos Jardins dos Poetas e no Sensorial, ambos com acesso pela Trilha Sacaca. Livros, brincadeiras, músicas infantis, fizeram parte do cenário em que a imaginação vira realidade.














Alunos participaram de visita guiada pelo parque | Fotos: Aline Paiva/PMM

Após as brincadeiras, as crianças participaram de uma visita guiada com um guarda-parque, para explanações sobre a importância do meio ambiente e também da fauna e flora presente na unidade.
No período da tarde, a partir das 15h, o Jardim dos Poetas também recebe uma atração cultural. A artista amapaense Carla Nobre fará declarações de poesia destinada ao público em geral.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano de Macapá, localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.





















Momento lúdico para as crianças no Jardim dos Poetas | Fotos: Lázaro Gaya/PMM









‘Histórias ajudam a ensinar coisas boas’, diz mãe durante programação educativa no Bioparque da Amazônia


Lindaci Pacheco ao lado dos filhos Ana Beatriz e Pedro Eduardo | Foto: Aline Paiva/PMM ‘’Histórias ajudam a ensinar coisas boas’’, disse Lindaci Pacheco, de 29 anos, mãe de dois alunos da Esco…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque da Amazônia recebe exposição do Museu do Negro Gertrudes Saturnino*
*Mostra itinerante estará disponível de 23 a 27 de março, no espaço do Guia do Meio do Mundo, na Trilha Pau-Brasil.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 22 de março de 2022







Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

A cultura afroamapaense ganha destaque no Bioparque da Amazônia, um espaço natural localizado na área urbana de Macapá. De 23 a 27 de março, o parque recebe uma exposição itinerante do Museu do Negro Gertrudes Saturnino, do Instituto Municipal de Políticas de Promoção da Igualdade Racial (Improir).
Os visitantes poderão conferir o acervo de peças referentes à história da população negra no Amapá, como utensílios domésticos de barro produzidos pelas Louceiras do Maruanum, que desenvolvem um trabalho tradicional repassado a gerações.
A maior e mais autêntica manifestação cultural do Amapá, o Marabaixo, será ilustrada com caixas de percussão e indumentárias de diversas cores. Também estarão em exposição elementos culturais da capoeira e das religiões de matrizes africanas.














Acervo conta com louças de barro do Maruanum | Fotos: Aline Paiva/PMM

O Museu do Negro tem a missão de preservar, dar publicidade e fomentar o desenvolvimento de expressões artístico-culturais afro-brasileiros em Macapá, explica o chefe da divisão do Museu, Fábio Bernardo.
“O Improir desenvolve ações de exposições educacionais, dos acervos bibliográficos e elementos da cultura afroamapaense e itinerante sobre a cultura negra em diversos espaços públicos da cidade. No Bioparque, levaremos grande parte do acervo, com a intenção de chamar a atenção dos visitantes para a história da população negra no Estado”, explica.
*Serviço*
No Bioparque, a exposição inicia na quarta-feira (23), dia de promoção com meia-entrada garantida para todos os públicos. O acervo estará disponível no espaço do Guia do Meio do Mundo, com acesso pela Trilha Pau-Brasil, até o dia 27 de março. O horário de atendimento será das 13h às 17h.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano de Macapá, localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.





















Museu tem a função de divulgar a cultura afroamapaense | Fotos: Improir/PMM









Bioparque da Amazônia recebe exposição do Museu do Negro Gertrudes Saturnino


Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM A cultura afroamapaense ganha destaque no Bioparque da Amazônia, um espaço natural localizado na área urbana de M…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Improir leva Museu Gertrudes Saturnino para o Bioparque da Amazônia*
*Acervo está disponível no espaço Guia do Meio do Mundo com acesso pela trilha Pau-Brasil.*
Publicado em 23 de março de 2022







Exposição acontece no espaço do Guia do Meio do Mundo | Foto: Arquivo/PMM
Com o intuito de resgatar, expor e disseminar a história da população negra amapaense, o Instituto Municipal de Políticas de Promoção da Igualdade Racial (Improir) iniciou nesta quarta-feira (23), no Bioparque da Amazônia, uma exposição itinerante do Museu do Negro. A atividade acontece no espaço do Guia do Meio do Mundo com acesso pela trilha Pau-Brasil.
“Esta é uma ótima oportunidade para quem ainda não conhece o Museu e seus artefatos. No Bioparque estamos aliando turismo ecológico ao conhecimento histórico”, diz a diretora-presidente do Improir, Maria Carolina Monteiro.
Com um misto de museu e de espaço sagrado, cerca de duzentas obras entre pinturas, esculturas, documentos, manuscritos, fotografias, livros e objetos históricos, integram a mostra em uma representação da história do Amapá.
Além disso, o Museu do Negro também abriga, registros litúrgicos, peças das Louceiras do Maruanum, indumentárias, instrumentos musicais de percussão do batuque do Marabaixo e da capoeira, santidades de religiões de matrizes africanas que, no sincretismo religioso, dão alusão aos santos ligados ao catolicismo, entre outros elementos que remetem a cultura afroamapaense.














Museu reune acervo que mostra a história da cultura negra amapaense | Foto: Arquivo/PMM
São materiais que retratam a energia, vitalidade, diversidade sociocultural, ancestralidade e representatividade.
A gerente de projetos e pesquisas Beatriz Priscila, de 23 anos, mora no bairro da Fazendinha e visitou a exposição. Ela conta que o acervo do museu é uma das formas de conhecer mais sobre a cultura afroamapaense.
“Foi como viajar no tempo e conhecer de perto os costumes, tradições e toda a história do meu estado”, diz.
O chefe de divisão do Museu, Fábio Bernardo, destaca a importância do projeto itinerante que o Improir tem enquanto meio de conexão com a tradição e herança negra.
“Um museu capaz de colaborar na construção de um Estado mais justo, democrático e igualitário do ponto de vista social. É um espaço aberto a pluralidade e ao reconhecimento da diversidade no plano cultural, mas também capaz de reatar os laços com a diáspora negra, promovendo trocas entre a tradição e a herança local”, ressalta.
*Afroempreendedorismo no Bioparque*
Além do acervo do Museu do Negro, as afroempreendedoras estão com um espaço para a comercialização dos seus produtos como bonecas, grafismos, brincos, chaveiros, anéis, colares feitos de sementes e várias vestimentas de estampas afro, além de uma variedade de artigos que remetem a cultura local. Os produtos das artesãs também ficaram disponíveis para venda até o próximo domingo (27).
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia está localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, e a exposição do Museu do Negro acontece até o domingo (27), das 13h às 17h.









Improir leva Museu Gertrudes Saturnino para o Bioparque da Amazônia


Exposição acontece no espaço do Guia do Meio do Mundo | Foto: Arquivo/PMM Com o intuito de resgatar, expor e disseminar a história da população negra amapaense, o Instituto Municipal de Políticas d…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Cor azul ilumina Bioparque da Amazônia para conscientização do autismo em Macapá*
*Sábado, 2 de abril, Dia Mundial de Conscientização do Autismo, terá programação especial.*
Por Ewerton França - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 29 de março de 2022







Bioparque da Amazônia ganhou iluminação azul em homenagem ao autismo | Foto: Júnior Dantas/PMM

Em Macapá, um gesto simbólico lembra a importância de entender o Transtorno do Espectro Autista (TEA). O Bioparque da Amazônia recebeu, na noite desta terça-feira (29), uma iluminação especial na cor azul, que lança a programação de conscientização do autismo durante todo o mês de abril.
Além da homenagem, o espaço terá várias atividades no sábado, 2 de abril, Dia Mundial de Conscientização do Autismo, exclusivamente para público. A programação inclui visitas guiadas nas trilhas e realização de piquenique para as crianças.
“A ideia é trabalhar a conscientização do público. Queremos que as pessoas que passam em frente ao parque, se perguntem o motivo de cor azul na fachada, e percebam a importância de promover a inclusão”, ressalta o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha Neto.














Presidente da AMA, Jane Capiberibe, diretor-presidente do Bioparque, José Aranha, e convidados | Foto: Júnior Dantas/PMM

A presidente da Associação de Pais e Amigos dos Autistas do Amapá (AMA), Jane Capiberibe, participou do evento e explica que a proposta de fazer uma programação voltada às pessoas com TEA é uma das formas de diminuir o preconceito.
“Quanto mais pessoas conhecerem, menos preconceito se tem. É importante falar sobre o autismo para que todos entendam o que está acontecendo”, destaca.
As ações desenvolvidas no Bioparque serão desenvolvidas com a associação e com o projeto social Jumar, voltado para filhos dos servidores do Instituto de Administração Penitenciária do Amapá (Iapen).









Cor azul ilumina Bioparque da Amazônia para conscientização do autismo em Macapá


Bioparque da Amazônia ganhou iluminação azul em homenagem ao autismo | Foto: Júnior Dantas/PMM Em Macapá, um gesto simbólico lembra a importância de entender o Transtorno do Espectro Autista (TEA).…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Missionários católicos participam de visita guiada no Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá*
*Atração do parque é destinada a excursões escolares, instituições religiosas, ongs e outros.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 7 de abril de 2022







Grupo religioso conheceu as belezas do Bioparque da Amazônia | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

Missionários católicos e irmãs da Congregação das Filhas do Coração Imaculado de Maria (Cordimariana) participaram nesta quinta-feira (7) de uma visita guiada no Bioparque da Amazônia. Os visitantes, que são oriundos de diferentes partes do Brasil, aproveitaram a folga das atividades da missão religiosa para conhecer os atrativos turísticos de Macapá.
A irmã Maria Zita Borges de Sousa, de 77 anos, conheceu de perto as belezas naturais presentes no Bioparque. Na primeira vez na unidade, a religiosa do Piauí conta que ficou encantada com a paz que o meio ambiente transmite.
“Fiz 50 anos de vida religiosa, de dedicação a minha fé na congregação. Hoje no passeio, vieram conhecer o parque pessoas do Ceará, Pernambuco, Piauí, Minas Gerais, Amazonas e Pará. O ambiente é bonito e tranquilo”, comenta.
O missionário carismático Paulo Gomes, de 49 anos, destaca que a intenção do passeio é mostrar um pouco de Macapá aos colegas missionários. O integrante do grupo religioso Irmã Maria Celeste desde 2013, incluiu o Bioparque na lista por ser um local de tranquilidade e contato com a natureza.
“A missão foi desenvolvida do dia 2 a 7 de abril em Macapá e celebra o centenário de plenificação pascal de Irmã Maria Celeste. Sou cearense, moro há 32 anos no Amapá e queria mostrar a amazônia em área urbana. E para evidenciar nossa cidade enquanto ambiente amazônico que somos, viemos ao Bioparque”, explana.







Missionário Paulo Guedes e Irmã Maria Zita | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

A Congregação das Filhas do Coração Imaculado de Maria foi fundada em 1916 pelo padre Júlio Maria Lombard, na região amapaense. As religiosas auxiliavam o sacerdote nos trabalhos pastorais, como a catequese. Desde lá, o grupo centenário sobrevive propagando o cristianismo católico. Em Macapá, os resquícios da época sobrevivem na Casa da Memória do Padre Júlio Maria Lombard, localizada no bairro Açaí.
*Visitas guiadas*
As visitas guiadas são realizadas com os guardas-parques. A atração é gratuita destinada ao público infantil com excursões escolares, além de integrantes de igrejas, ongs, centros de assistência e projetos sociais. O objetivo de contribuir com a promoção da preservação da natureza e conservação das espécies.
‘’O passeio dura aproximadamente 1h e percorre diferentes trechos do parque, como logradouros dos animais, o orquidário, jardim sensorial e finaliza no ecótono, um ambiente formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e áreas de ressaca’’, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Ezequias Ferreira.







Venda de artesanato para turistas | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM
Para solicitar as instituições precisam enviar um ofício à gerência do parque pelo e-mail [email protected]. No documento deve conter o nome da instituição e a quantidade das pessoas que participarão da excursão, bem como o nome dos responsáveis. Mais informações podem ser adquiridas pelo telefone (96) 99970-2084.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano de Macapá, localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.





















Missionários e irmãs conheceram as atrações do Bioparque acompanhados de guardas-parques | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM









Missionários católicos participam de visita guiada no Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá


Grupo religioso conheceu as belezas do Bioparque da Amazônia | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM Missionários católicos e irmãs da Congregação das Filhas do Coração Imaculado de Maria (Cordimariana) partici…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*‘Não tínhamos dinheiro para a festa dela’, diz mãe de aluna que comemorou aniversário no Bioparque*
*Maria da Costa veio da comunidade do Tracajatuba junto com a filha para um passeio no parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 8 de abril de 2022







Maria da Costa e Victória Passos | Foto: Veerney Nunes/Bioparque

A emoção tomou conta do Bioparque da Amazônia nesta sexta-feira (8), durante uma visita guiada dos alunos da Escola Estadual André Neves Rosa, localizada na comunidade do Tracajatuba II, na zona rural de Macapá.
O momento de conhecimento sobre a biodiversidade da região norte dividiu o espaço com a alegria pela passagem de aniversário da estudante Victória da Costa Passos, que completava 11 anos. A aluna realizava o passeio junto da mãe, Maria dos Santos da Costa, que trabalha na equipe de apoio da escola.
“É nossa primeira vez no parque. Não tínhamos dinheiro para a festa dela. Ainda bem que surgiu essa oportunidade. Fizemos o máximo para que tudo desse certo, fomos até de madrugada para a escola e cada um deu alguma coisa. Agora o passeio está sendo muito legal e emocionante’’, narra a mãe da estudante.







Visita guiada foi conduzida por uma guarda-parque | Foto: Veerney Nunes/Bioparque

Cerca de 20 alunos do 6° ao 9° ano participaram da visita guiada, que consiste em uma atividade educacional que contribui com a promoção da preservação da natureza e conservação das espécies. Uma ótima maneira de ensinar na prática, explica a diretora Celita Magno.
‘’Atividades fora do ambiente escolar também são importantes. Hoje tiramos as crianças da rotina do dia a dia para aprenderem na prática um pouco mais sobre a natureza, seja na preservação ou no cuidado com os animais’’, destaca.














Passeio percorreu os principais trechos do parque | Fotos: Veerney Nunes/Bioparque

A atração gratuita atende, principalmente, excursões escolares, integrantes de igrejas, ongs, centros de assistência e projetos sociais. O passeio pode ser solicitado via ofício à gerência do parque, no e-mail [email protected].
‘’A educação ambiental é uma das principais vertentes trabalhadas na unidade. Por isso, todo o passeio escolar necessita de um profissional capacitado. Os guardas-parques conduzem a atividade, que segue um roteiro de acordo com a faixa etária do público visitante”, comenta o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Ezequias Ferreira.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. O espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de floresta, no meio do centro urbano de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.





















Alunos da Escola Estadual André Rosa | Fotos: Veerney Nunes/Bioparque









‘Não tínhamos dinheiro para a festa dela’, diz mãe de aluna que comemorou aniversário no Bioparque


Maria da Costa e Victória Passos | Foto: Veerney Nunes/Bioparque A emoção tomou conta do Bioparque da Amazônia nesta sexta-feira (8), durante uma visita guiada dos alunos da Escola Estadual André N…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Contação de histórias no Bioparque é grande pedida para as férias escolares de julho, em Macapá*
*Todos os sábados a Casa na Árvore funcionará como ponto de lazer e incentivo à leitura.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 8 de julho de 2022

Twitter
Facebook
Mais









Programação lúdica deseja atrair a criançada para o parque | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM

O mês de julho é marcado pelas férias escolares. Segura a emoção que o Bioparque da Amazônia vem trazer uma novidade. Durante os sábados (9, 16, 23 e 30) a Casa na Árvore do parque abre as portas para imaginação da criançada. Das 9h às 12h, o espaço estará disponível para a contação de história.
A programação educativa deseja atrair as crianças para um momento lúdico. Todos os sábados, personagens diferentes animarão a garotada, com enredos cheios de aventura, magia, emoção e faz de conta.
Livros, brincadeiras, músicas infantis farão parte do cenário em que a imaginação vira realidade. Segundo o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, as histórias educativas irão reportar mensagens para vida dos pequenos.
‘’Convidamos os pais ou responsáveis para que tragam as crianças para este momento de lazer cheio de conhecimento, para adquirirem informações positivas nesta fase tão bonita da infância. O Bioparque é a pedida perfeita para curtir as férias escolares, com atividades para toda família’’, comenta.














Casa na Árvore fica na Trilha Guarda-Parque | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

*Casa na Árvore*
Localizada na Trilha Guarda-Parque, a Casa na Árvore é um local ideal para um passeio divertido e inusitado com a criançada. A sensação de estar nas alturas, de ouvir o canto dos pássaros bem mais próximo, além da observação da movimentação do parque. O espaço construído sobre troncos de angelim e massaranduba e com materiais leves, fica a três metros de altura do chão.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.

Conheça as trilhas naturais do Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá
Veja cinco dicas para aproveitar o Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá
Confira seis curiosidades sobre o Bioparque da Amazônia, em Macapá








Bioparque é um espaço natural localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Contação de histórias no Bioparque é grande pedida para as férias escolares de julho, em Macapá


Programação lúdica deseja atrair a criançada para o parque | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM O mês de julho é marcado pelas férias escolares. Segura a emoção que o Bioparque da Amazônia vem trazer u…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*‘Verão no Bioparque’ terá programação especial para crianças, em Macapá*
*Atividade inicia nesta sexta-feira (15) acontece em parceria com o Sesc no Amapá.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 14 de julho de 2022








Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

Lazer, educação e cultura. Tudo isso faz parte da programação ”Verão no Bioparque”. A atividade voltada para o público infantil será realizada nas sextas-feiras de julho (dias 15, 22 e 29) e acontece em parceria do Serviço Social do Comércio (Sesc) no Amapá.
A programação quer chamar a criançada para aproveitar as férias escolares na unidade, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Ezequias Ferreira.
“Queremos oportunizar momentos de lazer regado a educação ambiental no Bioparque, principalmente agora neste mês de julho em que as crianças costumam ficar em casa. A parceria com o Sesc é mais um atrativo”, detalha.
Nesta sexta-feira (15), das 9h às 12h e de 14h às 16h, será preparado um espaço kids com cama elástica e brincadeiras. A garotada também poderá se divertir na área recreativa do parque.
A parceria com o Sesc também trará benefícios para os comerciários credenciados na instituição, que pagarão R$ 8,00 o ingresso. Lembrando que a entrada no parque é gratuita para crianças de até 5 anos e idosos a partir de 60 anos.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Nesta sexta-feira (15), das 9h às 12h e de 14h às 16h, será preparado um espaço kids | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









‘Verão no Bioparque’ terá programação especial para crianças, em Macapá


Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM Lazer, educação e cultura. Tudo isso faz parte da programação ”Verão no Bioparque”. A ativid…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Cinco espetáculos compõem a contação de história no Bioparque de Macapá; veja a programação*
*Atração será realizada na Casa na Árvore, que funciona como ponto de incentivo à leitura.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 15 de julho de 2022








Casa na árvore fica localizada na trilha Guarda-Parque | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia abre as portas para o mundo da fantasia. Neste sábado (16), cinco espetáculos fazem parte da programação de contação de histórias na Casa da Árvore. Das 9h às 12h as atrações estarão disponíveis para o público infantil.
Os espetáculos serão comandados pelo apresentador Célio Alício. Neste fim de semana, a iniciativa compõe a programação do Macapá Verão 2022, em parceria com a Fundação Municipal de Cultura (Fumcult).
A programação educativa deseja atrair as crianças para um momento lúdico, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Ezequias Ferreira.
‘’Todos os sábados de julho o parque estará aberto para a garotada. Convidamos as famílias para prestigiar este momento cheio de aventura, magia, emoção e faz de conta. Queremos promover o lazer e o incentivo à leitura, por isso, os livros arrecadados na campanha ‘Doe um livro e ganhe uma entrada grátis’ também estarão disponíveis na Casa da Árvore’’, destaca.














Programação é destinada para o público infantil | Foto: Veerney Nunes/PMM

*Confira a programação:
• 9h – Palhaços Flamejantes*
O momento lúdico conta as desventuras dos palhaços medrosos kazkahlo e Magrilo, que por meio da curiosidade descobrem o fogo. O contato com o elemento natural leva os pobres a vários estados de espírito, permitindo que conheçam melhor a si mesmos e a toda comunidade.
*• 9h30 – Espetáculo Feliz Cidade*
O enredo fala de uma cidade onde as pessoas são felizes, graças aos moradores que seguem à risca o princípio de sorrir, agradecer e cuidar um dos outros. Tudo feito com teatro de improvisação de bonecos.
*• 10h – Maribel a espantalha princesa*
O espetáculo teatral narra a história de uma espantalha que deseja ser princesa, pois está cansada da vida no milharal. O objetivo é mostrar para as crianças que a felicidade é só uma questão de ser, trazendo como exemplo a Maribel, que na verdade, tinha apenas que olhar para si mesma.
*• 10h30 – Marsha e o urso*
O enredo descreve a história de uma garotinha danada e o urso que tem um jeito bruto, mas o coração mole. O animal tenta de todo custo livrar Marsha de suas travessuras, mostrando ser do bem
*• 11h – A fábula da onça e o bode*
A fábula da onça e o bode faz um alerta sobre os cuidados com a natureza. A educação ambiental vem trajada de diversão e reflexão sobre as queimadas e invasão dos animais nos centros urbanos, trazendo à tona importância e respeito pela preservação da biodiversidade.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Bioparque é um espaço natural localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Cinco espetáculos compõem a contação de história no Bioparque de Macapá; veja a programação


Casa na árvore fica localizada na trilha Guarda-Parque | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia abre as portas para o mundo da fantasia. Neste sábado (16), cinco espetáculos fazem pa…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Dia do Curupira terá toada e espetáculo teatral no Bioparque de Macapá*
*Programação será realizada no domingo (17), das 10h às 12h, na maloca central do parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 16 de julho de 2022

Twitter
Facebook
Mais









Espetáculo ‘Curupira, um ser inesquecível’ | Foto: Paulo Cesar Alfaia
Para celebrar o Dia de Proteção às Florestas e do Curupira, o Bioparque da Amazônia preparou uma programação especial para o público infantil, com direito a apresentação de toada e espetáculo teatral. A atividade cultural será realizada no domingo (17), das 10h às 12h, na maloca central.
A programação é mais uma das atrações culturais do Macapá Verão 2022. A atividade conta com a organização da Fundação Municipal de Cultura (Fumcult).
A grande atração do dia será o espetáculo teatral ‘’Curupira, um ser inesquecível’’, do Movimento Cultural Desclassificáveis. O enredo narra um clima de mistério que ronda a floresta, em que o protetor das florestas morre misteriosamente. A linguagem lúdica vem representar uma trama policial na busca pelo assassino.
“Neste mês das férias escolares, o parque não poderia deixar de fora essa singela homenagem ao protetor das florestas, o Curupira. Afinal, quem não conhece o baixinho de cabelos vermelhos com os pés virados no sentido contrário? Então, convidamos os pais ou responsáveis para trazer suas crianças para um momento cultura e lazer”, comenta o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Ezequias Ferreira.
*Veja a programação:*
• 10h – Guerreiros Wayana
• 10h30 – Curupira, um ser inesquecível
• 11h – Amigos da toada
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Bioparque é um espaço natural localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Dia do Curupira terá toada e espetáculo teatral no Bioparque de Macapá


Espetáculo ‘Curupira, um ser inesquecível’ | Foto: Paulo Cesar Alfaia Para celebrar o Dia de Proteção às Florestas e do Curupira, o Bioparque da Amazônia preparou uma programação e…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá recebe espetáculos teatrais Bonequinha de Pano, Pequeno Príncipe e Contra tédio*
*Atrações culturais fazem parte da programação do Macapá Verão 2022.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 20 de julho de 2022








Espetáculo Bonequinha de Pano | Foto: Paulo Rocha

O mundo da magia e diversão estará solto no Bioparque da Amazônia nesta quarta-feira (20). Os espetáculos teatrais Bonequinha de Pano, Pequeno Príncipe e Contra Tédio animam a tarde da garotada. E sabe o que é melhor? Ainda está rolando a campanha ‘’Doe um livro e ganhe uma entrada grátis’’.
Das 15h às 16h, as atrações estarão disponíveis para o público infantil no Bioparque. A atividade acontece em parceria com a Fundação Municipal de Cultura (Fumcult) e faz parte da programação do Macapá Verão 2022.
‘’Além dos passeios tradicionais do parque, como turismo de aventura e de contemplação da natureza, neste mês estamos trabalhando com a programação de férias, com várias atrações destinadas ao público infantil. Convidamos os pais ou responsáveis que tragam as suas crianças para este momento de lazer’’, explica o diretor-presidente da unidade, Ezequias Ferreiras.
*Confira a programação:
• 15h – Pequeno Príncipe*
O espetáculo conta a história de um piloto que cai com avião no deserto. Em meio a toda a situação, encontra uma criança nada comum, que veio de um planeta distante. Ambos passam a conviver, compartilhar experiências e repensar os valores.
A aventura será narrada pelo ator Luciano Melo, de forma lúdica e divertida para crianças e adultos.
*• 15h30 – Contra Tédio*
O enredo conta a história de duas irmãs com idades diferentes que resolvem dar um passeio no parque. A mais nova cria um mundo de fantasia e a outra ignora a existência para ficar no virtual. No entanto, algo imprevisto acontece e ambas embarcam juntas no imaginário. O momento de lazer será narrado pela atriz Camila Gabriela.
*• 15h30 – Bonequinha de Pano*
O espetáculo conta a história de Pitucha e sua dona Leninha, narram com humor e emoção, a trajetória da criança ao mundo adulto, com alegrias e momentos difíceis.
No primeiro ato, a bonequinha Pitucha, fica esquecida muitos anos no sótão, relembrando momentos marcantes na vida de Leninha. No segundo, a antiga dona reencontra sua antiga bonequinha, redescobrindo o espírito de criança. A história será narrada pelo artista Cláudio Silva.







Programação lúdica deseja atrair a criançada para o parque | Veerney Nunes/ PMM

*Campanha*
A campanha ‘’Doe um livro e ganhe uma entrada grátis’’ objetiva incentivar o hábito da leitura. A arrecadação acontecerá todas às quartas-feiras de julho (dias 6,13, 20 e 27), das 9h às 16h20, horário de funcionamento do parque.
Quadrinhos em geral, livros infantis e de meio ambiente podem ser trocados na bilheteria do local. O ingresso é individual e vale apenas para o dia da programação.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Bioparque é um espaço natural localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Bioparque de Macapá recebe espetáculos teatrais Bonequinha de Pano, Pequeno Príncipe e Contra tédio


Espetáculo Bonequinha de Pano | Foto: Paulo Rocha Nesta quarta-feira (20), o mundo da magia e diversão estará solto no Bioparque da Amazônia. Os espetáculos teatrais Bonequinha de Pano, Pequen…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque da Amazônia promove exposição de animais empalhados, em Macapá*
*Expobio será realizada nesta quinta-feira (21), das 9h às 17h, na maloca central do parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 20 de julho de 2022








Exposição incentiva a educação ambiental | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia promove uma grande aula sobre conservação de diferentes espécies. Nesta quinta-feira (21), das 9h às 17h, na maloca central do parque, será realizada a Exposição de Animais Empalhados do Instituto de Pesquisas Científicas e Tecnológicas do Estado do Amapá (Iepa).
O momento, voltado para educação ambiental, deseja proporcionar aos visitantes a oportunidade de observar e conhecer os animais silvestres da região amazônica. Além de mostrar a biodiversidade amapaense, no viés da importância da fauna para o meio ambiente.







Laboratório do Iepa também conta com coleção de insetos | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM

De acordo com o gerente técnico e biólogo responsável pelo Bioparque, Geraldo Biondi, a segunda edição da exposição objetiva promover o conhecimento científico de maneira didática.
‘’Essa iniciativa ajuda a disseminar o conhecimento sobre diferentes espécies da nossa região. O laboratório do Iepa estará presente com a coleção científica de fauna, contendo insetos, anfíbios, mamíferos e animais empalhados e conservados, além do trabalho que mostra o processo das larvas até virar o mosquito’’, explica.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.














Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Fotos: Arquivo/PMM









Bioparque da Amazônia promove exposição de animais empalhados, em Macapá


Exposição incentiva a educação ambiental | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia promove uma grande aula sobre conservação de diferentes espécies. Nesta quinta-feira (21), das 9h à…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Contação de história no Bioparque terá espetáculo ‘Mestre Automobili’ neste sábado (23)*
*Atração cultural será realizada na Casa da Árvore, às 10h.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 22 de julho de 2022








Contação de histórias é direcionada ao público infantil | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

A contação de histórias no Bioparque da Amazônia deste sábado (23) será recheada de aventura. Às 10h, a Casa da Árvore, que funciona como ponto de incentivo à leitura, recebe o espetáculo ‘’Mestre Automobili’’, da artista Solange Simit Tenório. A atração vai atrair o público infantil para um momento de cultura e lazer.
O espetáculo pretende contagiar o público presente, com narrativa lúdica e educativa. O enredo tem o propósito de incentivar as futuras gerações a serem usuárias de um trânsito mais pacífico, responsável e humanizado. A apresentação abordará temas de importância social.














Espetáculo Mestre Automobili promove a educação do trânsito | Fotos: Solange Simit

Localizada na Trilha Guarda-Parque, a Casa na Árvore é um local ideal para um passeio divertido e inusitado com a criançada. O espaço é ideal para narrar histórias educativas, que ajudam a reportar mensagens para vida dos pequenos, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Ezequias Ferreira.
‘’A programação educativa deseja atrair as crianças para uma atividade de lazer e também de promoção a educação ambiental, que é uma das vertentes trabalhadas no parque. Além disso, quem nunca sonhou em ter uma casa na árvore? Usamos este espaço como atrativo para a garotada vivenciar momentos felizes’’, detalha.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.














Casa na Árvore fica na Trilha Guarda-Parque | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM









Contação de história no Bioparque terá espetáculo ‘Mestre Automobili’ neste sábado (23)


Contação de histórias é direcionada ao público infantil | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM A contação de histórias no Bioparque da Amazônia deste sábado (23) será recheada de aventura. Às 10h, a Casa …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Alunos de escola rural tem aula prática sobre sustentabilidade no Bioparque de Macapá*
*Mais de 40 estudantes, da instituição de ensino Raimundo Monteiro Baia, participaram do passeio pedagógico.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicacao Social

Publicado em 22 de julho de 2022








Aula prática no Bioparque da Amazônia | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

Os alunos da escola rural Raimundo Monteiro Baia viveram uma verdadeira aventura no Bioparque da Amazônia, nesta sexta-feira (22). Mais de 40 estudantes da comunidade Anauerapucu, no município de Santana, acordaram cedo para realizar uma visita guiada à unidade.
Pela primeira vez no Bioparque, os alunos das turmas do segundo, terceiro e quarto ano da escola rural, acompanharam animados as explicações dos guardas-parques durante a visita guiada na unidade.
A experiência fora do ambiente escolar é fundamental para os estudantes, não somente no campo educacional, mas também social, explica a diretora Jaqueline Machado.
‘’Fizemos uma colônia de férias na escola, para tentar recuperar os alunos que estavam com dificuldades. A visita vem como premiação porque alcançamos nosso objetivo. Além disso, as crianças ainda não tinham vindo ao parque, porque somos da comunidade distante, de Anauerapucu, fica mais difícil o acesso’’, destaca.







A diretora Jaqueline Machado e os alunos da escola rural Raimundo Monteiro Baia | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

A coordenadora pedagógica Liliane Pelaes foi acompanhada das duas filhas, Maria Flor e Gabriele Pelaes, de 4 e 10 anos. Conforme a professora, o passeio acaba sendo uma motivação para as crianças, que aprendem se divertindo.
‘’Trazer as crianças aqui no Bioparque é uma forma diferente de aprender. Nosso público da escola mora em zona rural, já tem contato com a natureza. Mas, hoje foi um momento de ápice da felicidade, pela experiência, pois muitos nunca nem tinham saído da localidade’’, conta.
O momento de educação e lazer incentiva a educação ambiental, conexão com o meio ambiente e noções de sustentabilidade, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, Ezequias Ferreira.
‘’As visitas guiadas são uma atração gratuita que mostra o parque de forma diferente. Nossa intenção é sensibilizar e estimular a educação ambiental, no sentido de contribuir na formação de pequenos protagonistas da conversação’’, destaca. 







A coordenadora pedagógica Liliane Pelaes e suas duas filhas, Maria Flor e Gabriele Pelaes, de 4 e 10 anos | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

*Visitas guiadas*
A atração é gratuita e destinada principalmente às excursões escolares de instituições públicas e privadas, mas também costuma atender integrantes de igrejas, ONGs, centros de assistência e projetos sociais.
Os roteiros são adequados à faixa etária dos visitantes. No caso das excursões escolares, podem abordar questões relacionadas à fauna, conservação, botânica e à interferência do homem na natureza.
Para solicitar, as instituições precisam enviar um ofício à gerência do parque, pelo menos uma semana antes da data desejada, por meio do e-mail [email protected]. No documento, deve conter o nome da instituição e a quantidade das pessoas que irão participar da excursão, bem como o nome dos responsáveis. Mais informações podem ser adquiridas pelo telefone (96) 99970-2084.









Alunos de escola rural tem aula prática sobre sustentabilidade no Bioparque de Macapá


Aula prática no Bioparque da Amazônia | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM Os alunos da escola rural Raimundo Monteiro Baia viveram uma verdadeira aventura no Bioparque da Amazônia, nesta sexta-feira (22). M…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Visita guiada, piquenique e brincadeiras animam passeio de crianças autistas no Bioparque de Macapá*
*Parque recebeu alunos da Associação de Pais e Amigos Autistas do Amapá nesta terça-feira (26).*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 26 de julho de 2022








Bioparque preparou uma ponte de três cordas para o divertimento das crianças | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia preparou um momento de lazer recheado de inclusão, diversão e segurança para as crianças assistidas pela Associação de Pais e Amigos Autistas do Amapá (AMA). Nesta terça-feira (26), o local abriu excepcionalmente para ofertar uma atividade de conscientização e carinho.
Mais de 150 pessoas, entre crianças, pais e multiprofissionais da AMA participaram da programação. A atividade contou com visita guiada com os guardas-parques, piquenique e brincadeiras diversas, que animaram o público presente.







Visita guiada percorreu os principais pontos do parque | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

Com toda segurança, a garotada também prestigiou a parede de escalada do parque. A atração é supervisionada pela empresa Amazônia ao Extremo, responsável pelo turismo de aventura na unidade.
‘’Na recepção os pais realizaram o convívio social. Depois fizemos um piquenique. As crianças brincaram na parede de escalada, sendo um momento ímpar de encantamento, apesar do desafio. Elas se sentiram livres para se divertir, já que a proposta era trabalhar a inclusão. O passeio contribuiu de maneira positiva com o entrosamento e socialização, junto as famílias’’, explica a presidente da AMA, Jani Capiberibe.
O passeio trouxe alegria para o pequeno Cássio Luan Lemos, conforme conta a mãe, Nazaré de Albuquerque Carvalho.
‘’Foi de suma importância para o meu filho, pois ele conversou com outras crianças. Além disso, pode absorver ainda mais conhecimento sobre o meio ambiente. Já visitamos o parque várias vezes, porque ele gosta dos animais’’, fala sorridente.














Garotada também curtiu a parede de escalada; Maria de Carvalho e Cássio Lemos | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha e Veerney Nunes/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia montou todo um esquema para receber a garotada, destaca o diretor-presidente da unidade, Ezequias Ferreiras.
”Fizemos uma ponte de três cordas, sendo uma atividade pensada especialmente para a visita das famílias assistidas pela AMA. O Bioparque é um espaço que trabalha com educação ambiental e turismo sustentável, mas antes de tudo, é um local de interação social’’, complementa.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.





















Programação animou as crianças assistidas pela AMA | Fotos: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM









Visita guiada, piquenique e brincadeiras animam passeio de crianças autistas no Bioparque de Macapá


Bioparque preparou uma ponte de três cordas para o divertimento das crianças | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia preparou um momento de lazer recheado de inclusão, diversão e se…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá recebe exposição científica de diferentes espécies de animais e plantas*
*Mostra será realizada pelos laboratórios de ciências biológicas da Unifap; programação acontece na quinta-feira (28), das 9h às 17h.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 27 de julho de 2022








Mostra será realizada na quinta-feira (28), das 9h às 17h | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia abre as portas para a produção científica amapaense. Na quinta-feira (28), a unidade recebe uma exposição de trabalhos executados pelos laboratórios dos cursos de Ciências Biológicas, licenciatura e bacharelado, da Universidade Federal do Amapá (Unifap). A mostra será realizada das 9h às 17h, na maloca central do parque.
Os visitantes terão a oportunidade de conhecer um pouco do cenário científico amapaense, com pesquisas sobre a biodiversidade amazônica. O conteúdo aborda análise de diferentes espécies de animais e plantas, difundindo ainda mais a proposta de educação ambiental, trabalhada na unidade.
De acordo com a doutora em Inovação Farmacêutica, professora Raphaelle Borges, a exposição objetiva divulgar para a comunidade em geral os trabalhos realizados pelos cursos de biologia, contribuindo com informações que promovam a conscientização sobre a importância da natureza para a ciência e o cotidiano.
‘’O intuito é demonstrar diferentes espécies de animais e plantas, aplicados em estudos acadêmicos e científicos, e conscientizar os visitantes sobre a importância da conservação do meio ambiente’’, complementa.







Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

Ao todo, 45 acadêmicos estão envolvidos diretamente. A exposição contará com pesquisas dos seguintes laboratórios:


Herpetologia (ramo da zoologia dedicado ao estudo dos répteis e anfíbios): Exibição de répteis e anfíbios conservados em álcool, taxidermizados e esqueletos;
Limnologia (estudo científico multidisciplinar com foco em águas continentais): Exibição de peixes conservados em meio líquido e esqueletos;
Paleontologia (estuda as formas de vida existentes em períodos geológicos passados): Exibição de réplicas de fósseis de dinossauros;
Botânica (campo da biologia que estuda o reino vegetal): Exibição do herbário com sementes, exsicatas e plantas medicinais;
Arthropoda (estuda animais invertebrados que tem como principal característica esqueleto externo e apêndices articulados): Exibição de coleções de insetos.

Segundo o gerente técnico e biólogo responsável pelo Bioparque, Geraldo Biondi, a mostra pretende incentivar o conhecimento científico de maneira didática, promovendo a democratização das informações.
‘’A exposição pretende oportunizar uma verdadeira aula sobre conservação da natureza para todos os públicos. A iniciativa ajuda a disseminar o conhecimento sobre diferentes espécies da nossa região. Além do turismo ecológico, o parque é um espaço que incentiva a ciência, seja com produtor ou por meio de parceria com instituições’’, explica.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.









Bioparque de Macapá recebe exposição científica de diferentes espécies de animais e plantas


Mostra será realizada na quinta-feira (28), das 9h às 17h | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia abre as portas para a produção científica amapaense. Na quinta-feira (28), a unidade re…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Mostra científica no Bioparque de Macapá apresenta diferentes espécies de animais*
*Exposição contou com 400 exemplares dos laboratórios de ciências biológicas e saúde da Unifap.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 28 de julho de 2022








Mostra trouxe coleção de insetos da Unifap | Foto: Aline Paiva/PMM

Democratizar o conhecimento científico para diferentes tipos de público foi a missão do Bioparque da Amazônia nesta quinta-feira (28). Mais de 40 acadêmicos e pesquisadores dos cursos de ciências biológicas licenciatura e bacharelado, da Universidade Federal do Amapá (Unifap), promoveram uma aula sobre espécies de animais e plantas amapaenses.
Ao todo, 400 exemplares estavam disponíveis na exposição que contemplava seis laboratórios dos departamentos de ciências biológicas e da saúde. A mostra evidenciou o estudo acerca das águas continentais, do reino vegetal, das formas de vida existentes em períodos geológicos passados, de animais invertebrados, répteis e anfíbios.
A oportunidade perfeita para o graduado em licenciatura em ciências biológicas, Vínicius Barbosa, de 23 anos, oferecer uma aula prática aos visitantes do parque.
‘’A mostra apresenta os principais grupos dentro da herpetologia, no estudo de anfíbios e répteis, representados pelas serpentes, lagartos, sapos e pererecas. Nossa intenção é desmistificar a visão das pessoas perante os animais, que são cercados por lendas, mitos e que causam um certo medo. A meta era promover uma conscientização ambiental para o público visitante’’, destaca.














Cerca de 40 acadêmicos e pesquisadores da Unifap participam da exposição | Fotos: Renzo França/PMM

Durante a exposição, foram exibidos répteis e anfíbios conservados em álcool, taxidermizados e esqueletos; de peixes conservados em meio líquido e esqueletos; de réplicas de fósseis de dinossauros; do herbário com sementes e plantas medicinais; e coleções de insetos.
Com quase 20 anos no colegiado de ciências biológicas na Unifap, o professor doutor Carlos Eduardo Campos, explica a atuação do laboratório de herpetologia e zoologia, presente na mostra.
‘’Na coleção contamos com mais três mil exemplares. Para o parque, trouxemos uma parte representativa, que chama atenção, com bichos mais estranhos ou coloridos. Temos esqueletos, animais taxidermizados, que é a mesma coisa que empalhados e em meio líquido, conservados em álcool’’, exemplifica o doutor.







Professores responsáveis pelos laboratórios de ciências biológicas | Foto: Aline Paiva/PMM
A novidade foi o laboratório de pesquisa em fármacos, do departamento de ciências biológicas e da saúde, que trabalha com pesquisas voltadas para avaliação de atividades biológicas de produtos naturais, pontua a doutora em Inovação Farmacêutica, professora Raphaelle Borges.
‘’As pesquisas consistem na análise de atividades biológicas de produtos de origem natural, através de modelos animais. Utilizamos o zebrafish, um peixe que tem mais de 70% dos genes totais similares aos dos seres humanos, então, as respostas fisiológicas são parecidas. Na Unifap temos uma plataforma deles, trabalhando com plantas medicinais e substâncias em diversos tipos de ensaios para a avaliação de toxicidade, atividades anti-inflamatória, antidiabética, ansiolítica, antidepressiva, entre outras. ’’, explica.














Mostra trouxe animais empalhados para o Bioparque | Fotos: Aline Paiva/PMM

*Ciência no Bioparque*
A proposta é difundir ainda mais a educação ambiental no parque, evidenciando pesquisas sobre a biodiversidade amazônica, na promoção da conscientização sobre a importância da natureza para a ciência e o cotidiano.
Segundo o gerente técnico e biólogo responsável pelo Bioparque, Geraldo Biondi, as parcerias com a comunidade científica amapaense ajudam na difusão e conscientização dos visitantes sobre a importância da conservação do meio ambiente.
‘’As exposições no parque são destinadas para todo tipo de público, até para aqueles na fase da infância. A iniciativa ajuda, por exemplo, a despertar nas crianças a vontade de ser médicos veterinários ou biólogos. Já nos jovens que estão em dúvidas no vestibular, este é um grande momento para conhecer um pouco mais sobre as carreiras na ciência’’, detalha.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Mostra científica no Bioparque de Macapá apresenta diferentes espécies de animais


Mostra trouxe coleção de insetos da Unifap | Foto: Aline Paiva/PMM Democratizar o conhecimento científico para diferentes tipos de público foi a missão do Bioparque da Amazônia nesta quinta-fe…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque promove minicurso sobre captura e manejo de animais peçonhentos*
*Atividade foi promovida em parceria com a Universidade Federal do Amapá.*
Por Karina Lins - Secretária Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 3 de setembro de 2022








Atividade foi voltada aos alunos de Ciências Biológicas da Unifap | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM

Neste sábado (03), o Bioparque da Amazônia promoveu um minicurso sobre manutenção e contenção de animais peçonhentos. A atividade foi direcionada aos alunos do curso de Ciências Biológicas da Universidade Federal do Amapá (Unifap).
O gerente executivo e biólogo do Bioparque Geraldo Biondi, diz que a troca de informações é fundamental para a formação dos alunos da universidade. “A ideia principal é capacitar as pessoas para que saibam identificar o tipo de serpentes. Focada nas ações voltadas à contenção e manejo de forma correta, para que quem for manusear não machuque a si ou aos animais. Além disso, essa é uma forma de oportunizar a aplicação prática do que é visto em sala de aula”, explica.







Minicurso focou nas ações de execução do manejo de serpentes | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/ PMM

Para a coordenadora do curso de Ciências Biológicas, Raphalle Borges, essa atividade é importante para os alunos porque promove a troca de experiência dos acadêmicos dentro do Bioparque. “É muito bom ver essa troca dos estudantes em campo porque estavam ansiosos esperando por esse momento. Nós sempre buscamos incentivar e dar a oportunidade para nossos alunos tenham vários tipos de experiência e percebam em qual área dentro do nosso ramo desejam seguir” diz.
A acadêmica Amanda Filocreão, foi uma das participantes e reforça que é importante prática do manejo de animais peçonhentos dentro do Bioparque para sua carreira acadêmica.
“Eu amei a experiência e ela foi fundamental para que eu saiba lidar com as espécies de animais. Vivemos cercados de uma floresta gigantesca e ter esse tipo de informação é extremamente relevante para o nosso dia a dia, além de me tornar mais capacitada”, destaca a universitária.







Universitária Amanda FIolocreão foi uma das participantes do minicurso | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/ PMM









Bioparque promove minicurso sobre captura e manejo de animais peçonhentos


Atividade foi voltada aos alunos de Ciências Biológicas da Unifap | Foto: Adevaldo Cunha/PMM Neste sábado (03), o Bioparque da Amazônia promoveu um minicurso sobre manutenção e contenção de animais…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá entrega mudas de plantas em homenagem ao Dia da Amazônia*
*Na ação, foram entregues mudas de Abacaxi, Espada de São Jorge e Jiboia.*
Por Loiana Matos - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 5 de setembro de 2022








Motoristas receberam mudas, lixeirinha e orientações sobre o Dia da Amazônia | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM

Para celebrar o Dia da Amazônia nesta segunda-feira (5), o Bioparque promoveu a distribuição de mudas de plantas aos motoristas que trafegam na Rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, na zona sul da cidade. Foram entregues as espécies de abacaxi, espada de São Jorge e jiboia na última sexta-feira (2).
”O objetivo da nossa ação é conscientizar sobre a importância da Amazônia. Nós queremos incentivar a população a plantar as mudas em casa, na rua, e ter a consciência que a gente tem que proteger a Amazônia, cada um precisa fazer seu papel”, disse o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, João Dias Neto. 














Funcionários do Bioparque distribuíram mudas de abacaxi, espada de são jorge e jiboia | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM

A floresta Amazônica está presente nos estados do Acre, Amapá, Pará, Amazonas, Roraima, Rondônia, Tocantins e parte do Maranhão e Mato Grosso. Além do Brasil, está em mais 8 países que são: Suriname, Guiana e Guiana Francesa, Bolívia, Venezuela, Equador, Colômbia e Peru.
O Dia da Amazônia é comemorado no dia 5 de setembro e tem o objetivo de conscientizar a população para a relevância do maior bioma do mundo e toda a sua biodiversidade. A data foi instituída pela Lei nº 11.621, de 19 de dezembro de 2007.
*Bioparque da Amazônia*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
O espaço natural é formado por ecossistemas que integram floresta de terra firme, cerrado e campos inundados (áreas de ressaca). Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, contemplação da natureza e prática de esportes de aventura, como arborismo, canoagem e tirolesa.







Diretor-presidente do Bioparque, João Dias Neto | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM









Bioparque de Macapá entrega mudas de plantas em homenagem ao Dia da Amazônia


Motoristas receberam mudas, lixeirinha e orientações sobre o Dia da Amazônia | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM Para celebrar o Dia da Amazônia nesta segunda-feira (5), o Bioparque promoveu a distribuição de…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá une biodiversidade, cultura e lazer no Bicentenário da Independência do Brasil*
*Programação celebrada nesta quarta-feira (7) contará com meia-entrada para todos os públicos.*
Por - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 6 de setembro de 2022








Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia vem te convidar para aproveitar a folga do Bicentenário da Independência do Brasil curtindo um momento único de contato com a natureza. A programação une biodiversidade, história, cultura e lazer para crianças e adultos. Celebrado nesta quarta-feira (7), o feriado nacional contará com meia-entrada garantida para todos os públicos.
Pintura facial para a criançada, distribuição de bandeirinhas do Brasil na recepção do parque e espetáculo teatral com o Grupo Piracuí fazem parte da programação, que inicia a partir das 9h. O enredo da atração cultural terá o viés educativo, com abordagem sobre os 200 anos da Independência do Brasil, após a separação de Portugal, com destaque às conquistas ao longo dos dois séculos.
Além disso, será montado um painel para fotos, decorado com as cores verde, amarelo e azul, referentes à bandeira nacional. O expositor ficará posicionado na maloca multiuso do parque, localizada na trilha central.







Programação conta com pintura facial para o público infantil | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

*Promoção de meia-entrada*
Turismo de aventura, contemplação da fauna e flora amazônica, trilhas e educação ambiental, tudo isso está disponível no Bioparque de Macapá. Vivenciar essa experiência de contato com a natureza pagando pouco, é possível todas as quartas-feiras, com a promoção de meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5 o ingresso para todos os públicos.
“A promoção funciona como forma de aproximar a população do parque. Aproveitamos o feriado nacional para reforçar este contato com os visitantes, oferecendo este valor simbólico a todos, sem necessidade de comprovação”, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, João Dias Neto.
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.














Bioparque é um espaço natural para contemplação da fauna e flora amazônica, trilhas e educação ambiental | Fotos: Arquivo/PMM









Bioparque de Macapá une biodiversidade, cultura e lazer no Bicentenário da Independência do Brasil


Bioparque fica localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia vem te convidar para aproveitar a folga do Bicentenário da Independência do Bras…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá promove capacitação sobre manejo de abelhas e produção de mel*
*Meliponário do parque foi apresentado como proposta educativa para comunitários da Reserva Biológica do Lago Piratuba.*
Por Loiana Matos - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 9 de setembro de 2022








Biólogo Richardson Frazão explicando sobre o funcionamento do meliponário do Bioparque | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia promoveu uma capacitação sobre meliponicultora, que consiste no manejo de abelhas sem ferrão. A proposta é desenvolver atividades sustentáveis para comunitários da Reserva Biológica (Rebio) do Lago Piratuba, que abrange os municípios de Pracuúba, Tartarugalzinho e Amapá. O objetivo é despertar o interesse na produção de mel, junto aos produtores da região.
A capacitação aconteceu no meliponário do Bioparque, que possui aproximadamente 200 mil abelhas sem ferrão. Na ocasião, também estiveram presentes alunos e professores da Escola Família Agrícola do Carvão, localizada no município de Mazagão.
De acordo com biólogo e gerente do meliponário do parque, Richardson Frazão, o espaço foi apresentado como proposta educativa às comunidades, para que comecem a implementar a produção de mel, em seus respectivos locais de moradia.
“Nós buscamos trazer as comunidades tradicionais para o Bioparque. A intenção é que os visitantes tenham a experiência de conhecer grandes meliponários, e assim, se transformarem em multiplicadores do conhecimento. Com isso, buscamos que o meliponário do parque passe a ser referência em Macapá, para que as pessoas possam vir aqui buscar um aprendizado básico sobre ele”, explica.








Capacitação serviu para orientar sobre o desenvolvimento de atividades sustentáveis | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM

Morador da Rebio do Lago Piratuba, o professor Elvis Mendonça, vê na capacitação uma oportunidade para preservar o meio em que vive. “É uma experiência muito gratificante para nós que moramos dentro de uma reserva biológica. Eu vivia da pecuária, mas hoje procuro substituir essa atividade por meios menos impactantes para o meio ambiente. Então, a criação de abelhas é uma opção viável na nossa região’’, destaca.
O Instituto Chico Mendes de Conservação da Biodiversidade (ICMBio) é responsável de proteger o patrimônio natural e difundir o desenvolvimento socioambiental, por meio da administração das Unidades de Conservação (UCs) federais. No Amapá, a Rebio do Lago Piratuba é administrada pela instituição.







Criação de abelhas é uma opção viável na região | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM

De acordo com a gestora do ICMBio na Rebio do Lago Piratuba, Patrícia Pinha, a área é uma região de conservação de proteção integral, logo os moradores dos arredores precisam praticar atividades de sustento que não agrida o meio ambiente.
“Nós precisamos que as atividades produtivas desses moradores sejam compatíveis com a área da reserva. Há alguns anos, nós assinamos um compromisso de que, pouco a pouco, iríamos tentar implantar e experimentar novas alternativas, que fossem mais compatíveis com a área de proteção. Eles já têm algumas colmeias e vieram ao Bioparque aprender a aperfeiçoar essa atividade”, detalha














Gestora do ICMbio, Patrícia Pinha, e morador da Rebio Lago Piratuba, Elvis Mendonça | Fotos: Danilo Paiva/PMM

*Escola Agrícola do Carvão*
Os estudantes e professores da Escola Agrícola do Carvão também aproveitaram a capacitação para aprender sobre a função das abelhas na natureza.
O professor Danilo Fabriciano conta que os estudantes já estão no processo para a implantação de um melipolinário na escola. “Acreditamos na potencialidade dessas abelhas. O momento ajudou os alunos na conscientização, pois levarão esse conhecimento para dentro da comunidade, proporcionando uma renda a mais com o cultivo do mel. Além disso, ajudará na questão ambiental, com a questão da polinização que é muito importante”, explica.
Uma oportunidade para o estudante da comunidade do Carvão, Ivanderson Araújo, de 18 anos. “É uma experiência nova para a gente. Aprendemos como cuidar de um melipolinário e das abelhas sem ferrão. Gostamos de fazer parte dessa capacitação no Bioparque, pois adquirimos conhecimento para levarmos a comunidade que vivemos”, disse.














Danilo Fabriciano e Ivanderson Araújo, alunos da Escola Família Agrícola do Carvão | Fotos: Danilo Paiva/PMM

*Meliponário*
O meliponário é um ecoatrativo dentro do Bioparque que promove o manejo da fauna desses insetos, que não possuem ferrão. O espaço trabalha com educação ambiental, destacando a importância dos animais para o mundo, no viés da conscientização e preservação do meio ambiente.
No local, são manejadas 3 espécies de abelhas sem ferrão, sendo elas Melipona compressipes, M. fulva e M. paraensis, distribuídas em 130 colmeias no meliponário. Elas estão adaptadas aos ecossistemas presentes no espaço, vivendo livres na natureza.
*Bioparque*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20. Os visitantes podem participar de atividades voltadas para educação ambiental, lazer e prática de esportes de aventura.














Meliponário é um ecoatrativo do Bioparque da Amazônia | Fotos: Danilo Paiva/PMM









Bioparque de Macapá promove capacitação sobre manejo de abelhas e produção de mel


Biólogo Richardson Frazão explicando sobre o funcionamento do meliponário do Bioparque | Foto: Danilo Paiva/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia promoveu uma capacitação sobre meliponicultora, que consiste …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Alunos de escola municipal de Macapá aprendem sobre inclusão com animais do Bioparque da Amazônia*
*Visita faz parte do projeto “O Desafio da Inclusão”, organizado por professoras da Escola Guita.*
Por Ingra Tadaiesky - Secretaria Municipal de Educação

Publicado em 16 de setembro de 2022








Passeio teve o objetivo de promover a inclusão e socialização dos estudantes | Foto: Ingra Tadaiesky/PMM

Os estudantes do 3° ao 5° ano da Escola Municipal de Ensino Fundamental (Emef) Profª Guita tiveram uma experiência especial nesta sexta-feira (16). Em uma visita ao Bioparque da Amazônia, as turmas conheceram animais com deficiências físicas, como a onça-pintada cega, que foi resgatada ainda filhote.
O passeio faz parte do projeto “O Desafio da Inclusão”, realizado por professoras do Atendimento Educacional Especializado (AEE) e tem o objetivo de promover a conscientização e socialização dos estudantes da rede municipal de ensino. 
A iniciativa existe desde 2014 e acontece durante todo o ano, com atividades mais intensas no mês de setembro, em que se comemora o Dia da Luta da Pessoa com Deficiência. Em 2022, uma série de atividades estão sendo realizadas em sala de aula e a visita ao Bioparque é uma forma lúdica de trabalhar a inclusão. 
“Um dos objetivos do passeio é mostrar para os alunos que, além das pessoas, os animais também podem ter deficiência. No parque nós temos a onça que é cega, o jacaré que tem uma baixa visão e o urubu rei. E depois nós levamos para a sala de aula a discussão sobre o que eles viram”, diz a professora do AEE, Goreth Pereira. 














Goreth Pereira, professora do AEE, mostrou para os alunos a inclusão no reino animal | Fotos: Ingra Tadaiesky/PMM

O estudante do 5° ano, Thiago Bastos, diz que já conhecia o Bioparque, mas não sabia que alguns animais possuíam deficiências. “Eu não sabia que eles tinham deficiência, mas isso não importa, pois são animais do mesmo jeito e eu amo eles. Nós temos que ter respeito com os animais assim como temos que ter com nossos colegas”, ressalta. 
Os estudantes do AEE que participaram da visita puderam ver os animais sob uma nova perspectiva. Yasmin Coelho, de 10 anos, possui Transtorno do Espectro Autista (TEA) e conta que de início teve medo da onça, mas depois gostou muito e já queria conhecer outros animais. “Eu quero ver o macaco e o quati”, conta. 














Estudantes Thiago Bastos e Yasmin Coelho participaram do passeio | Fotos: Ingra Tadaiesky/PMM

Trabalhar a conscientização desde cedo é muito importante para o desenvolvimento do respeito com o próximo. A professora Goreth explica que crianças possuem uma sensibilidade maior por estarem no processo de formação da personalidade. 
“Quando elas conhecem coisas novas como os animais do Bioparque, essa sensibilidade é apurada. Quando elas veem uma onça cega, e entendem que aquele é o ambiente dela e aquelas são as necessidades que ela possui, fica mais fácil de entender, por exemplo, quando estão em sala de aula com um colega deficiente. Vão entender melhor e ter a sensibilidade de estar ajudando, auxiliando”, explica a educadora.









Alunos de escola municipal de Macapá aprendem sobre inclusão com animais do Bioparque da Amazônia


Passeio teve o objetivo de promover a inclusão e socialização dos estudantes | Foto: Ingra Tadaiesky/PMM Os estudantes do 3° ao 5° ano da Escola Municipal de Ensino Fundamental (Emef) Profª Guita t…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá terá espetáculo teatral que une literatura e música neste domingo (18)*
*Contação de histórias será realizada pela Companhia de Artes Uirapuru.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 17 de setembro de 2022







Enredo faz um recorte de lendas da Amazônia para resgata, entre outras coisas, as origens e tradição da região | Foto: Reprodução

O Bioparque da Amazônia vem te convidar para um momento de cultura, lazer e contato com a natureza. Neste domingo (18), a animação vai rolar solta com o espetáculo teatral sobre os contos e lendas amazônicas. A contação de histórias será realizada pela Companhia de Artes Uirapuru.
O espetáculo inicia às 10h30, na área do teatro jaguatirica, no espaço de convivência do parque. A apresentação intitulada ‘’Tipiti de Histórias: Contos Amazônicos’’ será direcionada para crianças, adultos e todos os tipos de público, com muita gargalhada, literatura e música.
O enredo faz um recorte das lendas amazônicas, resgatando as origens e a tradição por meio da teatralidade e diversão, explica a contadora de histórias Isabelle Brandão, da Companhia de Artes Uirapuru.
‘’Queremos adentrar o coração daqueles que se permitem se encantar por uma história. Contemplando a nossa cultura, tradição e espaço, visto que o Bioparque é um contato que as pessoas buscam com a natureza para criar memórias afetivas com aqueles que amam. Esperamos que o espectador se sinta integrante, para levar consigo um pouco mais sobre a Amazônia’’, destaca.








Contação de histórias será realizada pela Companhia de Artes Uirapuru | Foto: Reprodução

Além da contemplação da biodiversidade da região Norte, o Bioparque é um espaço natural que trabalha para proporcionar aos visitantes momentos culturais, de lazer, de ecoturismo sustentável e educação ambiental.
‘’Espetáculos teatrais incentivam o mundo da fantasia, principalmente para o público infantil. Por isso, convidamos as famílias para um domingo diferente dentro no parque, repleto de alegria’’, reforça o diretor-presidente da unidade, João Dias Neto.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.









Bioparque de Macapá terá espetáculo teatral que une literatura e música neste domingo (18)


Enredo faz um recorte de lendas da Amazônia para resgatar, entre outras coisas, as origens e tradição da região | Foto: Reprodução O Bioparque da Amazônia vem te convidar para um momento de cultura…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Escalada em árvore de 30 metros desafia visitantes do Bioparque de Macapá*
*Prática do arborismo está disponível para aventureiros e aqueles que desejam superar limites.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 21 de setembro de 2022








Escalada é realizada em uma árvore com mais de 30 metros | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM

Que tal aproveitar o Dia da Árvore, celebrado nesta quarta-feira (21), de uma maneira diferente? O Bioparque da Amazônia tem uma proposta de arrepiar aos apaixonados por ecoturismo radical: o arborismo. A escalada de 30 metros na árvore proporciona uma visão segura e privilegiada do parque.
Os aventureiros de plantão sabem muito bem a sensação de adrenalina, coração acelerado, friozinho na barriga e liberdade. O convite é especialmente para esses esportistas viciados em emoções indescritíveis, que desejam uma experiência única de proximidade com a natureza.
O momento radical é comandado pela Amazônia ao Extremo, empresa responsável pela prática de atividades de aventura de carácter recreativo no Bioparque.







Arborismo conta com suporte dos condutores de aventura | Fotos: Aline Paiva/PMM

E se engana quem pensa que a aventura é destinada apenas para os acostumados com sensações de tirar o fôlego. No Bioparque, o arborismo pode ser praticado também por aqueles que desejam superar seus limites ou que não tenham conhecimentos específicos de escalada, por meio da vantagem mecânica.
‘’O visitante precisa sentir bem-estar e satisfação no Bioparque. Lembrando que temos a vantagem mecânica, que permite que ele suba até a copa da árvore e desça de rapel. Tudo isso com o auxílio dos condutores de aventura. O espírito tem que ser de aventureiro, pois a adrenalina é alta, mas o cliente vai até aonde o corpo permitir, quatro ou seis metros também já superam limites’’, explica o responsável pela Amazônia ao Extremo, Márcio Castro.







Aventura é realizada na vertical, feita por cordas | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM

*Entenda à prática*
A escalada no Bioparque é realizada em uma árvore com mais de 30 metros, feita na vertical por cordas. A aventura começa com a segurança do cliente, sendo colocado todos os equipamentos como capacete, cinto ‘’baudrier’’, fita de ancoragem e luvas.
A subida permite uma imersão na biodiversidade amazônica, a contemplação da vegetação do parque com infinidades de tons de verdes e marrons do ambiente que possui 107 hectares de florestas dentro da área urbana de Macapá. Ficar nas alturas também aproxima o visitante dos sons nativos das diferentes espécies de animais, especialmente a beleza do canto dos pássaros.







Capacete, cinto fita de ancoragem e luvas são alguns dos equipamentos de segurança utilizados | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM

A atividade custa apenas R$ 15 e faz parte do circuito aventura, que é um termo utilizado para um espaço em que haja brinquedos radicais.
O circuito é composto por um paredão de escalada de 12 metros, uma trilha suspensa de 10 metros, 25 plataformas que dão acesso a desafios diferenciados sobre pontes suspensas, somando 380 metros. Além da tirolesa, que conta com 12 metros a parte mais alta e um total de 270 de comprimento, permitindo uma visão contemplativa dos biomas existentes no parque.
No Bioparque, as atrações funcionam de forma individual, mas podem ser adquiridos combos na bilheteria. Confira os preços:
• Arborismo: R$ 15,00
• Parede de escalada: R$ 20,00
• Tirolesa: R$ 20,00
• Trilha suspensa: R$ 20,00
*Serviço*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Escalada proporciona uma visão privilegiada do Bioparque | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM









Escalada em árvore de 30 metros desafia visitantes do Bioparque de Macapá


Escalada é realizada em uma árvore com mais de 30 metros | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM Que tal aproveitar o Dia da Árvore, celebrado nesta quarta-feira (21), de uma maneira diferente? O Bioparque da A…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*No Dia da Árvore, Bioparque da Amazônia promove plantio de mudas e blitz educativa em Macapá*
*Ação contou com a participação dos alunos da Escola Professor Roberto José Morais de Castro.*
Por Loiana Matos - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 21 de setembro de 2022








Dia da Árvore foi comemorado com a plantação de mudas em pontos estratégicos do Bioparque | Foto: Bioparque/PMM
O Dia da Árvore, celebrado nesta quarta-feira (21), foi recheado de conscientização ambiental no Bioparque da Amazônia e para celebrar a importância da data com os visitantes, a unidade promoveu uma ação simbólica de plantio de mudas de plantas de diferentes espécies, excursão escolar e blitz educativa.
A ação contou com a participação dos alunos da escola Professor Roberto José Morais de Castro, que realizaram uma visita guiada com os guardas-parques. A imersão ecológica veio para sensibilizar e estimular a participação efetiva de protagonistas na conservação ambiental.
Ipês, otis, pitangas, cacau, café, cupuaçu e árvore da felicidade foram as espécies utilizadas no plantio que ocorreu em pontos estratégicos do parque. A proposta educativa incentiva a atenção às questões ambientais com os estudantes, que aprenderam brincando a importância da preservação do meio ambiente.














Alunos da escola Professor Roberto José Morais de Castro, participaram da ação | Fotos: Bioparque/PMM
O encerramento da programação foi marcado com a distribuição de cerca de 100 mudas de árvores para os motoristas que passavam pela Rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, onde o Bioparque da Amazônia está localizado.
“Realizamos a entrega destas mudas com o intuito de conscientizar a população sobre o plantio e a conservação de árvores. Nós acreditamos que assim podemos fazer com que eles possam se atentar para a educação ambiental”, conta o gerente de Flora do Bioparque, Bruno Santos.







Ação encerrou com distribuição de mudas aos morotistas que passavam pela Rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto | Foto: Lennon Vilhena/PMM

O diretor do Bioparque da Amazônia, João Dias Neto, avalia de forma positiva a ação e que a participação de estudantes, visitantes e motoristas que passavam pelo espaço foi fundamental para promover a conscientização em relação às questões ambientais.
“Nós tivemos uma programação especial em comemoração ao Dia da Árvore e com a presença alunos de de escolas municipais, plantamos mudas de árvores e finalizamos a ação com a distribuição de algumas espécies destas mudas em frente ao Bioparque”, diz.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá, localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK. O espaço natural, que possui uma área de 107 hectares de floresta, funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.








No Dia da Árvore, Bioparque de Macapá promove plantio de mudas e blitz educativa


Dia da Árvore foi comemorado com a plantação de mudas em pontos estratégicos do parque | Foto: Veerney Nunes/Bioparque O Dia da Árvore, celebrado nesta quarta-feira (21), foi recheado de conscienti…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Trilha suspensa encoraja turismo de aventura no Bioparque de Macapá*
*Prática radical aproxima os visitantes de emoções indescritíveis.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social
Publicado em 27 de setembro de 2022







Trilha suspensa conta com 380 metros de distância | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM

No Dia Mundial do Turismo, celebrado nesta terça-feira (27), o Bioparque da Amazônia convida os visitantes para superar desafios e colecionar memórias inesquecíveis. Quem curte turismo de aventura nas alturas a pedida é encarar a trilha suspensa, que aproxima os corajosos da biodiversidade presente na unidade.
A modalidade radical conta com 10 metros de altura, 25 plataformas que dão acesso a desafios diferenciados sobre pontes suspensas, somando 380 metros de distância. Um percurso de arrepiar, mas a palpitação no coração e a adrenalina fazem parte do combo da aventura.
Cada uma das 25 plataformas da trilha suspensa já pode ser considerada um desafio gigantesco, pois além de testar o equilíbrio em diversos níveis de dificuldades, olhar para o chão é inevitável, então, apenas curta a visão privilegiada dos diversos ambientes naturais do parque.







Momento radical é totalmente seguro e custa apenas R$ 20 | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

O vento no rosto proporciona aquela sensação de liberdade, afinal, só os aventureiros sabem o quanto a adrenalina é revigorante. Então, separa a roupa confortável e o tênis para aproveitar um momento único de um percurso que não é amadores, mas que sem dúvida, contribui para aqueles que desejam superar limites.
O momento radical é totalmente seguro e custa apenas R$ 20. A trilha suspensa integra o circuito aventura do Bioparque, comandado pela Amazônia ao Extremo, empresa responsável pela prática de atividades de turismo radical de carácter recreativo na unidade.
‘’Trilha suspensa é a prática do arvorismo dentro do parque. A dose radical possui todo suporte de segurança, desde a subida na escada até o final do percurso. Os condutores de aventura dão todas as orientações necessárias para que a experiência seja incrível’’, explica o representante da Amazônia ao Extremo, Márcio Castro.














Segurança é item indispensável para o esporte radical | Fotos: Leandro Lennon/PMM

Além da trilha suspensa, o circuito é composto pelo arborismo em uma árvore de 30 metros, um paredão de escalada de 12 metros e a tirolesa, que conta com 12 metros a parte mais alta com o total de 270 de comprimento, permitindo uma visão contemplativa dos vários biomas existentes no parque. As atrações funcionam de forma individual, mas podem ser adquiridos combos na bilheteria. Veja os preços:
• Arborismo: R$ 15,00
• Parede de escalada: R$ 20,00
• Tirolesa: R$ 20,00
• Trilha suspensa: R$ 20,00
*Serviço*
O Bioparque é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Com uma área de 107 hectares de floresta, dentro da zona urbana da cidade. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Bioparque é localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Trilha suspensa encoraja turismo de aventura no Bioparque de Macapá


Trilha suspensa conta com 380 metros de distância | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM No Dia Mundial do Turismo, celebrado nesta terça-feira (27), o Bioparque da Amazônia convida os visitantes para sup…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá terá desfile de fantasias, brincadeiras e contação de histórias no Dia das Crianças*
*Nesta quarta-feira (12), a meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5,00 será garantida para todos os públicos.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social
Publicado em 11 de outubro de 2022








Contação de histórias com fantoches acontece a partir das 10h | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia celebra o Dia das Crianças com muita diversão, cultura e lazer. Nesta quarta-feira (12), o espaço abre as portas para o mundo da imaginação com brincadeiras diversas, contação de histórias, apresentação teatral e desfile de fantasias. A meia-entrada no valor de R$ 5,00 o ingresso será garantida para todos os públicos.
“Vivenciar a experiência de contato com a natureza pagando pouco, é possível todas as quartas, com a promoção de meia-entrada. O valor simbólico objetiva aproximar a população do parque. Lembrando também que crianças de até 5 anos e idosos a partir de 60 anos não pagam. Então, aproveitamos o Dia das Crianças, que caiu justamente em uma quarta-feira, para ofertar uma programação especial para as famílias’’, explica o diretor-presidente do Bioparque, João Dias Neto.














Diversão será garantida com apresentação teatral e brincadeiras | Fotos: Arquivo/PMM

A partir das 9h, a programação inicia com show infantil com o Tio ”Nescal”, seguindo para pintura facial, distribuição de livros infantis, contação de histórias com fantoches, brincadeiras, confecção de bolhas gigantes de sabão e oficina de plantação de mudas nativas da Amazônia.
Das 14h às 16h, a alegria também será garantida para a criançada com atividades educativas de pintura de desenhos e apresentação teatral da Companhia de Artes Uirapuru. Os pais ou responsáveis podem trazer os pequenos enfeitados para curtir o concurso simbólico de fantasias. A regra é simples: quem obtiver mais aplausos durante o desfile ganha. Os prêmios serão destinados para o primeiro, segundo e terceiro lugar.
*Veja a programação:
Manhã*
9h – Show infantil com Tio ”Nescal”
9h – Pintura facial na maloca multiuso
9h – Adote um livro infantil na área de piquenique
10h – Contação de histórias com fantoches
10h – Brincadeiras tradicionais como estoura balão, ‘’morto-vivo’’, corrida de avião de papel e acerte o baldinho
10h – Confecção de bolhas de sabão gigante
11h – Oficina de plantação de mudas de espécies típicas da Amazônia
*Tarde*
14h – Pintura facial na maloca multiuso
14h – Adote um livro infantil na área de piquenique
15h – Atividade de pintura de desenhos
15h – Apresentação teatral com a Companhia de Artes Uirapuru
16h – Desfile infantil de fantasias, no espaço casa da jaguatirica
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.







Bioparque é localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Bioparque de Macapá terá desfile de fantasias, brincadeiras e contação de histórias no Dia das Crianças


Contação de histórias com fantoches acontece a partir das 10h | Foto: Arquivo/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia celebra o Dia das Crianças com muita diversão, cultura e lazer. Nesta quarta-feira (12), o …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Alunos aprendem de forma lúdica direitos da criança e preservação ambiental no Bioparque de Macapá*
*Ação faz parte de projeto do Ministério Público do Amapá em escolas públicas.*
Publicado em 13 de outubro de 2022







Alunos da escola Sílvio Camilo, visitaram o Bioparque | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM

Mais de 100 alunos da Escola Estadual Sílvio Camilo aprenderam de forma lúdica os direitos da criança e do adolescente. Nesta quinta-feira (13), o Bioparque da Amazônia recebeu os estudantes para uma programação especial, que contou com visita guiada e apresentação teatral. A ação foi realizada pelo Ministério Público do Amapá, com o apoio do parque.
A visita ao local teve como principal objetivo a conscientização ambiental e a cultura amazônica, além de elucidar sobre a importância de cuidar do meio ambiente de forma mais divertida, tornando o aprendizado mais eficiente.














Crianças do 1° ao 5° ano participaram de visita guiada no Bioparque | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM

O coordenador do Centro de Apoio Operacional, promotor de Justiça, Miguel Ferreira, ressalta que a conscientização sobre o meio ambiente deve ser instigada ainda na infância.
“A gente escolheu o Bioparque para que as crianças possam conhecer o local e já ir despertando nelas, desde a infância, a questão sobre a preservação ambiental, que é muito importante para nós que vivemos aqui na Amazônia”, explica o promotor.
As atividades foram desenvolvidas com alunos do 1° ao 5º ano, que aprenderam brincando sobre como cuidar melhor do meio ambiente, por meio de apresentações teatrais com a Cia de Artes Uirapuru, e com a visita guiada por guarda-parques nas trilhas do Bioparque.
“Essa visita é grande importância para nós como educadores, pois nós estamos complementando os ensinamentos que eles aprendem na escola, agora com a prática. Depois vai ser bem mais prazeroso de trabalhar com eles através dos nossos projetos”, conta, animada, a diretora da escola, Marisa Nunes.














Promotor de Justiça, Miguel Ferreira, e a diretora da escola, Marisa Nunes | Fotos: Leandro Lennon/PMM









Alunos aprendem de forma lúdica direitos da criança e preservação ambiental no Bioparque de Macapá


Alunos da escola Sílvio Camilo, visitaram o Bioparque | Foto: Leandro Lennon/PMM Mais de 100 alunos da Escola Estadual Sílvio Camilo aprenderam de forma lúdica os direitos da criança e do adolescen…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Bioparque de Macapá promove contação de história no Dia Nacional do Livro*
*Atividade lúdica será realizada neste sábado (29), na maloca central do parque.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 28 de outubro de 2022







Contação de histórias acontece a partir das 9h | Foto: Arquivo/PMM

No Dia Nacional do Livro, celebrado neste sábado (29), o Bioparque da Amazônia prepara um momento lúdico para os visitantes. A partir das 9h, na maloca central, será realizada uma edição especial da contação de história no parque. O objetivo é incentivar a curiosidade para o hábito da leitura, abrindo as portas para o mundo da imaginação.
A edição narra histórias variadas, como João e o Pé de Feijão, do boneco Pinóquio e super-heróis famosos do universo infantil. A atividade ainda apresenta, de maneira lúdica, as belezas naturais e os animais que habitam o Bioparque, explica a guarda-parque Leandria Nunes, responsável pelo momento de lazer e aprendizado.
‘’Convidamos os pais ou responsáveis que tragam suas crianças para comemorar o Dia Nacional do Livro no Bioparque. Queremos proporcionar um passeio diferente, cheio de alegria e fantasia. Nossa proposta é abordar a importância da leitura, e também do meio ambiente, na formação dos pequenos’’, complementa.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá, localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK. O espaço natural, que possui uma área de 107 hectares de floresta, funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
Aos sábados, o ingresso custa R$ 10 inteira e R$ 5 meia para públicos específicos, como estudantes e professores de escolas públicas e privadas, doadores de sangue e integrantes do CadÚnico. Lembrando que a entrada é livre para crianças com até 5 anos de idade e idosos a partir de 60 anos.







Bioparque é localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK | Foto: Arquivo/PMM









Bioparque de Macapá promove contação de história no Dia Nacional do Livro


Contação de histórias acontece a partir das 9h | Foto: Arquivo/PMM No Dia Nacional do Livro, celebrado neste sábado (29), o Bioparque da Amazônia prepara um momento lúdico para os visitantes. A par…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Exposição científica no Bioparque de Macapá apresenta espécies de insetos.*
*Mostra será realizada nesta quinta-feira (3), das 9h às 17h.*
Por Aline Paiva - Secretaria Municipal de Comunicação Social

Publicado em 2 de novembro de 2022








Mostra contará com a coleção de insetos do Iepa | Foto: Aline Paiva/PMM

O Bioparque da Amazônia recebe nesta quinta-feira (3), a exposição ‘’Gigante pela própria natureza: insetos vetores de doença no Amapá’’, promovida pelo Instituto de Pesquisas Científicas e Tecnológicas do Estado do Amapá (Iepa). A mostra será realizada na maloca central do parque, das 9h às 17h.
A atividade lúdica será realizada pelo laboratório de Entomologia Médica do Iepa. A exposição faz parte da programação da 19º Semana Nacional da Ciência e Tecnologia do Amapá. O objetivo é informar a população sobre os insetos vetores de doenças.
O momento, voltado para educação ambiental, proporcionará aos visitantes a oportunidade de observar e conhecer as diferentes espécies da região amazônica. Além de mostrar a biodiversidade amapaense de maneira didática.
‘’Além de um espaço voltado para o turismo, lazer e contato com a natureza, o parque também está aberto para produções científicas. O laboratório do Iepa estará presente com a coleção de insetos, com o trabalho que evidencia o processo das larvas até virar o mosquito’’, explica.
*Serviço*
O Bioparque da Amazônia é uma fundação pública municipal, vinculada à Prefeitura de Macapá. Localizado na rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK, o espaço natural possui uma área de 107 hectares de florestas, no meio do centro urbano da capital. O parque funciona de quarta a domingo, das 9h às 17h. A bilheteria encerra às 16h20.
As quintas-feiras, os ingressos custam R$ 10 inteira e R$ 5 meia para públicos específicos, como estudantes e professores de escolas públicas e privadas, doadores de sangue e integrantes do CadÚnico. Lembrando que a entrada é livre para crianças com até 5 anos de idade e idosos a partir de 60 anos.







Mostra será realizada na quinta-feira (3), das 9h às 17h | Foto: Rogério Lameira/PMM









Exposição científica no Bioparque de Macapá apresenta espécies de insetos


Mostra contará com a coleção de insetos do Iepa | Foto: Aline Paiva/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia recebe nesta quinta-feira (3), a exposição ‘’Gigante pela própria natureza: insetos vetores de d…




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Prefeitura de Macapá realiza ação de saúde para servidores do Bioparque da Amazônia *
*Ação contou com massoterapia, auriculoterapia, ventosaterapia e escuta psicológica.*
Por Maison Brito - Secretaria Municipal de Saúde

Publicado em 7 de novembro de 2022








Ação foi direcionada aos servidores do Bioparque | Foto: Maison Brito/PMM
Nesta segunda-feira (7), a Prefeitura de Macapá realizou uma ação de saúde para servidores e colaboradores do Bioparque da Amazônia. A atividade foi executada pela Secretaria Municipal de Saúde (Semsa) e teve como objetivo facilitar os atendimentos e exames de rotina dos trabalhadores.
O servidor Natanael da Costa, de 69 anos, trabalha no Bioparque e foi um dos atendidos na ação. Ele conta que aproveitou a oportunidade para passar por consulta médica.
“É muito importante receber esse atendimento médico porque às vezes estamos com alguma enfermidade e não sabemos, ainda mais na minha idade. Com a correria do dia a dia não damos a devida atenção”, diz.







Natanael da Costa aproveitou a ação para fazer check-up médico | Foto: Maison Brito/PMM
Durante a ação foram ofertadas consultas médicas, testes rápidos para Infecções Sexualmente Transmissíveis (ISTs), medição de glicemia, aferição de pressão arterial, avaliação nutricional, acolhimento psicológico, massoterapia, auriculoterapia e exames laboratoriais para cerca de 100 servidores.









Prefeitura de Macapá realiza ação de saúde para servidores do Bioparque da Amazônia


Ação foi direcionada aos servidores do Bioparque | Foto: Maison Brito/PMM Nesta segunda-feira (7), a Prefeitura de Macapá realizou uma ação de saúde para servidores e colaboradores do Bioparque da …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------



## Amapá City

*Veja como fica a programação do Bioparque no período festivo de fim de ano*
*Programação ocorre nesta sexta-feira (23) e Bioparque não abrirá no sábado e no domingo*
Por Elisa maciel - Ascom Bioparque da Amazônia

Publicado em 22 de dezembro de 2022








Bioparque da Amazônia fica na Rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto I Foto: Arquivo/PMM
O Bioparque da Amazônia não funcionará nos dias 24, 25, 30 e 31 de dezembro em razão das datas comemorativas do fim de ano. A programação oferecida pelo parque aos sábados e domingos acontecerá nesta sexta-feira, 23, antecedendo o Natal.
Para oferecer aos visitantes de todas as idades uma experiência divertida e inesquecível durante a época mais festiva do ano, atividades como brincadeiras retrô, Yoga, massoterapia, trilha guiada kids, trilha do guarda-parque pintura facial e penteados de tranças serão oferecidas ao público ao longo do dia.
O diferencial desta programação é a aula de Yoga que será ministrada pela instrutora Jessica Fernandes, que vem de Florianópolis compartilhar conhecimento a respeito do Yoga e outras áreas da espiritualidade como o reiki.
*Serviço:*
Data: Sexta-feira, 23 de dezembro de 2022
Horário: das 9h às 16h
Local: Bioparque da Amazônia, na Rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto, antiga JK
*Programação do dia 23/12*
_*7h às 8h –*_ Yoga
*8h às 16h –* Massoterapia
*10h às 11h –* Brincadeiras retrô
*16h –*Teatro
*9h –* Penteados de tranças
*9h –* exposição de pinturas
*9h –* Pintura facial
*9h às 10h –*Trilha guiada kids
*9h às 10h –* Trilha do guarda-parque









Veja como fica a programação do Bioparque no período festivo de fim de ano


Bioparque da Amazônia fica na Rodovia Josmar Chaves Pinto I Foto: Arquivo/PMM O Bioparque da Amazônia não funcionará nos dias 24, 25, 30 e 31 de dezembro em razão das datas comemorativas do fim de …




macapa.ap.gov.br


----------

